# Der lächerlichste Grund aus einer Gilde geflogen zu sein



## Nimbrod (21. Juni 2007)

Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^

Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.

der genaue text incl meinem kommentar im nachinein findet ihr bei meinem blog.

was waren die lächerlichsten gründe warum ihr aus einer gilde geflogen seid?

gruß Nimbrod


----------



## Heynrich (22. Juni 2007)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...




ehh ...ich sag nur eins dazu: sei froh, dass du aus der gilde raus bist! wir haben auch n paar in der gilde und keiner hat n problem damit ... 

was für leute aus deiner (ex)gilde ey .... wie alt waren die? 14 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ... wir haben auch nen 14jährigen in der gilde ... ist quasi so das nesthäkchen, aber .. .der is ultra lässig drauf *g*


----------



## Nimbrod (22. Juni 2007)

tja hab meinen schurken in meine alte gilde verfrachtet und meinen tank in ne andere. bin bisher ziemlich zufrieden ^^


----------



## Monkeyrama (22. Juni 2007)

Ich werde mal das bild mit dem text suchen, ich kam in die gilde rein war alles ganz cool naja eines abends beim raiden ich komm so mit Peace chef online und auf einmal wurde ich aus der gilde gekickt bekam nen whisper vom chef das er nichts mit drogensucht und konsom zu tun haben will, ja und dann haben mich alle ignoriert. war saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (22. Juni 2007)

Nach mehrfachem hochziehen meiner Augenbrauen, als ich mir deinen Blogeintrag durchgelesen habe, folgte ein Räuspern und ein _WTF.. lol_ hallte durch meinen Kopf.

Wenn unser bzw unsere Gildenmeister derartig agieren würden, wäre meine Gilde definitiv nicht mehr eine der zehn größten Gilden auf Blackrock. Es befinden sich - meines Wissen nach - zwei Päärchen in der Gilde (uns mangelt es an Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber ich und alle Anderen sehen es gelassen, wenn da mal ein "Hi Schatz" etc im GChat auftaucht. 

Gestern musste ich zwar bisschen meckern, dass die Zwei sich mit Emotes zuspammten, während unser Raidleiter ne Taktik in The Eye erklärte, ich weiss das bei derartigen Emote-Spielchen die Aufmerksamkeit etwas sinken kann, was in nem Raid nich passieren darf.
Dennoch finde ich das Verhalten deines Ex-Gildenkollegen dermaßen unangebracht und vorallem kindisch. Das selbe gilt für Monkeyrama, wtf Leute?
Selbstverständlich gibt es unausgesprochene Regeln, wohl in jeder Gilde, die man einhält.. aber das Begrüßen seines Partners bzw seiner Partnerin fällt in meinen Augen nicht mal mit viel Fantasie in die Kategorie Gildenkick. 
Derartiges Verhalten verschafft erstens nen schlechten Ruf und zweitens ruiniert es auf dauer das Klima der Gildengemeinschaft.

Ich hoffe, dasste in deiner alten neuen Gilde solche Dinge nich mehr erleben musst.


----------



## Centekhor (22. Juni 2007)

Sei froh dass du da raus bist ...
Mehr braucht man dazu nimmer schreiben!


----------



## b1ubb (22. Juni 2007)

wir haben auch ein pärchen bei uns in der gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der freund hat ein micro und die freundin nciht, 
und er begrüßt sie auch immer mit hallo schatzi 
usw ... 

und sie schreibt dann im Gchat zurück, aber bei uns ist das standard
das dann eigentlich ALLE zurückschreiben, hallo schatzi !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wenn ich wegen so einen grund aus der gilde fliegen würde, würde 
ich mehr als nur lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn er eine frage an seine freundin stellt, dann antworten eigentlich auch 
immer fast alle mit ja schatzi oder nein schatzi darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bei uns ist das ziemlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (22. Juni 2007)

ich gehe davon aus, dass sie nur noch einen vorwand gesucht haben, um euch aus den gilden zu entfernen - anders ist es kaum vorstellbar.


----------



## Mr.Igi (22. Juni 2007)

Ich wurde ma gekickt weil ich 2 mins zu spät geantwortet hatte!  
ALso Leute gibts...


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (22. Juni 2007)

mega albern so was.....


----------



## Licanin (22. Juni 2007)

Schon geil die Gründe wieso man gekickt wurde!
Bei mir war es so das ich ohne Grund gekickt wurde(war aber auch nicht der einzige)! Da hatte wohl der Leader einfach mal gedacht das er von 20 Leuten 15 kicken müsste und somit war es vollbracht und die Gilde ist fast selber weg^^!


----------



## Mahoni-chan (22. Juni 2007)

Die wenigsten Gilden halten zusammen, weil sich die Leute untereinander mögen... mittlerweile sind mit Sicherheit > 70% der Gilden nur zusammen, weil alle was für sich selbst herausspringen lassen wollen.

Mit etwas Glück findet man mal die richtige Gilde und dort kann man auch verweilen, aber wie bereits erwähnt, sei froh, dass du aus der Gilde raus bist.
Lieber so - kurz und schmerzlos - als dass du deinen A...llerwertesten in den Guildprogress steckst und man dich dann einfach kickt - hatte ich alles schon.

Vom Member zum KL wurde ich, weil unser KL abgehauen ist und de Klasse "aufgeräumt" werden musste. Ich habe damals (preBC) Raidpflichten eingeführt, neue Priester eingestellt, 1-2 auch gekickt
Als dann alles gut lief hieß es nur, dass ich meinen Posten zu ernst genommen habe und dass sie für mich keine Zukunft mehr in der Gilde sehen.... nja, das waren dann bestimmt so 20-30 Arbeitsstunden, welche ich in ausführlichen Postings, etc. verpackt habe, welche dann einfach nur sinnlos wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (22. Juni 2007)

Das gute ja an der ganze Sache war, das ein Tag danach eine Gilde gegründet wurde mit den Leuten, die ich schon seit 3-4 Jahren aus ner anderen Community kannte!

Man kann sagen in der Gilde ist der eine verückter als der andere^^


----------



## vassargo (22. Juni 2007)

is ja echt krass...


ich wurde auch mal aus ner gilde gekickt, fand den grund auhxc nicht wirklich angebracht.
einer aus meiner gilde hat mich in ne gruppe eingeladen, ohne vorwarnung.
als er mir keine antwort gab, wofuer, bin ich wieder aus der gruppe ausgestiegen und er mich darauf dannn im gildenchat darauf angesproechen, hat irgendwelch sinnloses zeug gebrabbelt, was ich jetzt so nicht wiedergeben kann. eigentlich hat er alles gesagt, nur nicht warum er mich inner gruppe haben will.
da ich einfach keinen anflug von sinn in sienem verhalten entdecken konnte, hab ich aus jux gefragt ob er betrunken sei (ok, ich hab besoffen geschrieben....) und schwupps, war uich gildenlos.

das traurige daran is eigentlich das ich immer noch nicht weiss was der eigtl von mir wollte und klaeren konnt ich das auch nicht, weil die mich danach alle ignort ham... : /


----------



## Mardras (22. Juni 2007)

vassargo schrieb:


> da ich einfach keinen anflug von sinn in sienem verhalten entdecken konnte, hab ich aus jux gefragt ob er betrunken sei (ok, ich hab besoffen geschrieben....) und schwupps, war uich gildenlos.



Waren wohl alles beleidigte Leberwürste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (22. Juni 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> Waren wohl alles beleidigte Leberwürste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





naja, war eh nicht so tragisch.
war halt so ne gilde mit leuten die immer gross rumgeredet haben und nie was getan haben.
voellig humorlos, hilfsbereit wie n stein...
so nach dem motto "ja, wir werden grosses vollbringen, einem wunder gleich. wir haben vor ein esehr erfolgreiche gilde zu werden."
ich glaub das ham eigentlich alle vor und 0.1% schaffens dann vielleicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Nimbrod (22. Juni 2007)

hmm kann mich dran erinnern das es eine gilde bei uns gab/gibt wo ne zeitlang ein offi/leader von dennen wenn er mal besoffen on kamm einfach mal leute kickte weil ihm grade danach war ^^ kamm öffters vor wenn er betrunken war ^^

@monkeyrama ... ähm kay ^^ interessant ^^. erinnert mich an nen mage aus meinen alten mc zeiten er sollte garr per eisblockpull heran hollen sein komment : mom mu mir eben noch mein köpfchen fertig machen. 

er wurde nicht aus der gilde gekickt wir haben uns eher krank gelacht und dachten uns nur jaaa ein troll mage durch und durch ^^


----------



## Jack Sparrow (22. Juni 2007)

Ich wurde einmal aus der Gilde gekickt weil wir bei nem quest alle gestorben sind...und das so 6-8 mal XD Meine Ganze rüssi war kurz vor dem zusammenfallen, dann hab ich gesagt ich geh mal kurz reppen, schon kamen da irgendwelche nachrichten von wegen ich wär ein schisser und so....ich find das einfach nur kindisch obwohl ich erst 11 bin^^und dann hab ich gesagt das ich mir das nich gefallen lasse, ich würd dann eh kein dmg und so machen hab ich gesagt und dann war ich aufeinmal weg...*gildenlosgeworden*....das war meine 4. gilde oder so^^ der Gildenmeister war wohl schlecht drauf^^


----------



## Nimbrod (22. Juni 2007)

olol weil du reppen mustest.. atzomrofl


----------



## Jack Sparrow (22. Juni 2007)

Des mein ich ernst^^war so...Die typen waren wohl die dümmsten die ich je gesehen hab^^


----------



## Nimbrod (22. Juni 2007)

/sign ^^ omg ist auch der hammer ^^


----------



## XachebornX (23. Juni 2007)

Also wenn in infantiles "Hallo hasi" im GC auftauchen würde wär ich auch dafür das nach ner verwarnung diejenigen fliegen. "Hallo Schatz" ist imho noch ertäglich, alles andere hat im GC nichts zu suchen, dafür gibt es die möglichkeit nachrichten zu schicken.


----------



## Dargun (23. Juni 2007)

lol....geiler grund aus der gilde zu fliegen...irgendwie lächerlich....also wir leben in nem freien land ^^ hier kann jeder sagen und schreiben was er will...dann soll der/die jenigen wegucken wennsowas im GC steht...ganz einfach


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juni 2007)

Köstlich, köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich ja froh in einer kleinen, feinen Gilde zu sein. Bei uns wurde noch nie jemand gekickt und da wir recht wählerisch sind wen wir aufnehmen, denke ich auch nicht, daß das jemals der Fall sein wird. 
Vor allem nicht aus solchen Gründen.^^

Da ich schon ziemlich lange spiele, kenne ich ne ganze Menge Leute aus verschiedenen Gilden und man sucht sich natürlich da immer die Leute raus, zu denen man auch irgendwie einen Draht hat. Ich glaube in keinen der Gilden (von den Leuten mit denen ich mich ingame umgebe) würde jemand aus solchen Gründen gekickt werden.

Wie sagt mein großes Vorbild Stromberg so schön? "Immer locker durch die Hose atmen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst: Seid froh über den Kick. So eine Gilde hat keine Überlebenschance auf Dauer.
In einer Gilde sollte gelten: Einer für alle, alle für einen.
Ich unterstütze die Gilde soweit ich kann und wenn ich etwas brauche, dann hilft mir die Gilde. Ein ständiges Geben und Nehmen. Wobei ich immer froh bin mehr geben zu können als ich nehme.
Ich schlackere ja schon mit den Ohren, wenn ich höre, daß irgendwer jemand anderem vorschreiben will wie er zu skillen hat (für Raids etc.), aber wenn's schon an einem "Hi Schnuckelchen" scheitert... No comment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juni 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Köstlich, köstlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Edit:


XachebornX schrieb:


> Also wenn in infantiles "Hallo hasi" im GC auftauchen würde wär ich auch dafür das nach ner verwarnung diejenigen fliegen. "Hallo Schatz" ist imho noch ertäglich, alles andere hat im GC nichts zu suchen, dafür gibt es die möglichkeit nachrichten zu schicken.


War erst Dein 8. Post, deswegen kann ich Dich nicht recht einschätzen. Ich hoffe, ich kann das in Ironie-Tags einbetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XachebornX (23. Juni 2007)

Dargun schrieb:


> lol....geiler grund aus der gilde zu fliegen...irgendwie lächerlich....also wir leben in nem freien land ^^ hier kann jeder sagen und schreiben was er will...dann soll der/die jenigen wegucken wennsowas im GC steht...ganz einfach




Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????


Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.


----------



## Zorkal (23. Juni 2007)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????
> 
> 
> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.


Wenn bei Hasi deine Schamgrenze liegt hast du hiermit mein Mitleid.=/


----------



## Nimbrod (23. Juni 2007)

Zorkal u made my... night! ^^


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juni 2007)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.


Da weiß ich wirklich nicht was ich sagen soll. 
Möglicherweise wird es ausreichen, wenn Du Deine Stundenzahl am Rechner ein wenig reduzierst und die gewonnene Freizeit dann draussen in der wirklichen Welt verbringst.
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie alt Du bist, aber (und das ist jetzt wirklich nicht böse gemeint) möglicherweise hast Du da ein ernsteres Problem als Du denkst...


----------



## XachebornX (23. Juni 2007)

Nein, ich finde Hasi nur lächerlich und infantil.

Wenn erwachsene Menschen sich mit Schnucki, Putzi, Hasi anreden frage ich mich doch etwas nach deren Geisteszustand.


Ich spiele jetzt schon ziemlich lange diverese MMOPRGs und war dementsprechend in vielen verschiedenen Gilden und habe das verhalten von einigen Paaren miterlebt, aber so ein "Hutziputzi" "Häschen" usw musste ich zum Glück nie miterleben.

Ein "Hallo Schatz/Liebling/usw" ist doch völlig in ordnung, aber den GC mit verndielichungsvornamen vollzurotzen, darauf steh ich überhauptnicht


Und nein, bei Hasi liegt nicht meine Schamgrenze, nur interesiert mich das Liebesleben von ca 90% der Bevölkerung überhauptnicht, und aufgarkeinen Fall das aus von hässlichen und kindlichen Menschen.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juni 2007)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde Hasi nur lächerlich und infantil.


Kannst Du das auch begründen?


XachebornX schrieb:


> Wenn erwachsene Menschen sich mit Schnucki, Putzi, Hasi anreden frage ich mich doch etwas nach deren Geisteszustand.


*kurz nachdenk*
Hm, ich glaub bei mir im Kopf schaut's ziemlich gut aus... Hasimaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XachebornX schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt schon ziemlich lange diverese MMOPRGs und war dementsprechend in vielen verschiedenen Gilden und habe das verhalten von einigen Paaren miterlebt, aber so ein "Hutziputzi" "Häschen" usw musste ich zum Glück nie miterleben.


Man, da hast Du ja richtig Glück gehabt, was?^^
Ich weiß, es geht mich nichts an, aber hast Du derzeit einen Partner? Wenn nicht: Stell Dir vor Du lernst eine richtig süße, nette Frau (alternativ ein süßer netter Kerl, je nachdem worauf Du stehst) kennen... verliebst Dich vielleicht... und dann fängt sie/er an Dich "Hasi" zu nennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Trennungsgrund?


XachebornX schrieb:


> Ein "Hallo Schatz/Liebling/usw" ist doch völlig in ordnung, aber den GC mit verndielichungsvornamen vollzurotzen, darauf steh ich überhauptnicht


Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen Schatz, Schatzi und Hasi was Dein Emfinden angeht?


XachebornX schrieb:


> Und nein, bei Hasi liegt nicht meine Schamgrenze, nur interesiert mich das Liebesleben von ca 90% der Bevölkerung überhauptnicht, und aufgarkeinen Fall das aus von hässlichen und kindlichen Menschen.


Was ist mit den restlichen 600 Millionen Menschen? Für deren Liebesleben interessierst Du Dich? :>
Und das von kindlichen Menschen... war das so gemeint? Daß Du mit Lolitas nix anfangen kannst?
Aber lassen wir das. Könnte zwar ein interessantes Gespräch ergeben, hat aber ja nichts mit der aktuellen Diskussion zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (23. Juni 2007)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????
> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.


^^Ich werd in der gilde auch oft mit kosenamen angesprochen


----------



## Dargun (23. Juni 2007)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????
> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.



hm....gildenchannel leaven ^^


----------



## Naho (23. Juni 2007)

also...wenn sie sich mit hasi oder so anreden lasst sie halt...

ich miene wenn ihr ne freundin/freund habt und ihr sie /ihn schatzi,hasi nennt ist es euch auahc egal.....was die anderen sagen/denken oder?



ich bin mal aus ner gilde geflogen weil ich zu einem schleimer gesagt hab der immer ´´ja ,mein General...´´

und´´ich erledige es egrne für sie,General..´´


keine gilde ist di ebste gilde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Monyesak (23. Juni 2007)

hasi, schatzi.... was weiss ich , is doch shiceegal, is bei mir in der gilde auch so, zwar nur im TS...
aber mich stört das nicht.
habt ihr eigentlich keine andren probleme oder regt ihr euch hier immer über so kleinigkeiten auf, is ja echt mal kindergarten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (23. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab echt ne HAMMERgeschichte...
Das war so,wir hatten ne schlchte Gilde,und dann beschlossen,weil unser Gildenleader der einzige Chef der Runde sein wollte,das wir eine neue Raidgilde aufmachen,also richtig mit hochleveln Gildenrat usw. Der Hammer war,das ein Gildenchef (Wir hatten in unserer neuen 3) vorher einen Invite bekommen hatte,und zwar von der Besten Gilde auf unserem Server, das er jedoch wegen uns ausgeschlagen hatte. Nachdem wir  mehere Monate gearbeitet hatten gab es bei den Gildenchefs Streit.....der 3 im Bunde ( Mit dem neuen Gildenangebot) ging raus....jedoch nur um ein bisschen Auszeit zu haben,er hatte nie vor in eine andere Gilde zu wechseln.....nach ein-zwei Wochen wollte er wieder rein,wie gesagt er wollte nur eine Auszeit. Er urde nicht wieder aufgenommen.......2 Tage später kam ich on,und war aus der Gilde draussen....und fand einen Brief in meinem Briefkasten: Ja ich wär draußen und so.....Nachdem ich mehrere andere im "Wer" Suche gesucht hatte,bemerkte ich daß sehr viele draußen waren....Einer erklärte mir dass: Die Gildenleader waren draußen (Die letzten beiden) um in GENAU die Gilde zu wechseln,deren Angebot der 3 im Bunde ausgeschlagen hatte. Und JETZT kommts : DIE beiden hatte vorher die GESAMTE Gilde aufgelöst........Der Name der Gilde war Immortales: Die Unsterblichen......toller Name,hat ja lange gehalten......

mfg Malicor auf Arygos


----------



## Lorille (23. Juni 2007)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Ein "Hallo Schatz/Liebling/usw" ist doch völlig in ordnung, aber den GC mit verndielichungsvornamen vollzurotzen, darauf steh ich überhauptnicht
> Und nein, bei Hasi liegt nicht meine Schamgrenze, nur interesiert mich das Liebesleben von ca 90% der Bevölkerung überhauptnicht, und aufgarkeinen Fall das aus von hässlichen und kindlichen Menschen.



Soeben versagt. Es geht nicht nur um bierernstes Tagesgeschäft, eine Gilde soll ein Verbund von Freunden (Freundinnen) sein. Da wird nicht nur mit Sir, yes Sir! taxiert, sondern da können schon mal ein paar <3 <3 fliegen wenn ein weibliches Gildenmitglied online kommt.

Und dass du dann von "hässlichen und kindlichen Menschen" sprichst, zeugt auch nicht gerade von Reife. Also, wie da oben so schön gesagt wurde, nimm nen tiefen Luftzug, von mir aus durch die Hose, und denk mal drüber nach. Menschen gehen halt manchmal liebevoll miteinander um, auch in Wort und Text, und wenns nicht grad ins Detail geht trägt das doch auch zur Erheiterung der Gildenmitglieder bei.

Edit: Meine persönliche Grenze wäre bei "Schnurzlputz" erreicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (23. Juni 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Soeben versagt. Es geht nicht nur um bierernstes Tagesgeschäft, eine Gilde soll ein Verbund von Freunden (Freundinnen) sein. Da wird nicht nur mit Sir, yes Sir! taxiert, sondern da können schon mal ein paar <3 <3 fliegen wenn ein weibliches Gildenmitglied online kommt.
> 
> Und dass du dann von "hässlichen und kindlichen Menschen" sprichst, zeugt auch nicht gerade von Reife. Also, wie da oben so schön gesagt wurde, nimm nen tiefen Luftzug, von mir aus durch die Hose, und denk mal drüber nach. Menschen gehen halt manchmal liebevoll miteinander um, auch in Wort und Text, und wenns nicht grad ins Detail geht trägt das doch auch zur Erheiterung der Gildenmitglieder bei.
> 
> ...




Ist bei Schnurzlputz die Schamgrenze erreicht?

/discuss


----------



## Jazira (23. Juni 2007)

Mein Freund und ich sind auch in der gleichen Gilde,und dann schreib ich auch schonmal "Hasi,wo war nochmal das und das?"-stört aber keinen(fänd ich auch ehrlich gesagt etwas albern)...Soll ich ihn denn mit seinem InGame-Namen anreden oder mit seinem RL-Namen?So wissen doch auch alle wer gemeint ist!Deswegen aus ner Gilde gegickt zu werden find ich persönlich kindisch-Kosenamen gehören doch zu fast jeder Beziehung dazu,oder nicht?Und ob nun Hasi oder Schatzi-Wayne?!
Das Spielen soll doch Spass machen und man sollte nicht alles zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (23. Juni 2007)

Ich hab nicht ernst gemeinte Hunter und Pala Flames in den /G Chat geschrieben.

Unser Gilden leader(seineszeichens Pala) hat sich immer köstlich amüsiert.
Der Co Leader(Hunter) hingegen hat das meistens gar nicht lustig gefunden und hat mich dann einfach irgentwan gekickt.


----------



## Neonblack (25. Juni 2007)

ohhh lol was manche Menschen doch für Sorgen haben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum Glück gibts sowas nicht in meiner Gilde...bin mit meinem Freund auch in der gleichen Gilde und mit uns noch ein Pärchen (die wir auch noch aus dem RL kennen^^) und bei uns stört sich keiner an einem "Schatz" oder "Maus", liegt wohl auch mit daran, dass wir fast eine kleine Familie sind und sich viele persönlich kennen oder sich einfach perfekt eingefügt haben und mit einem Zwinkern auch schon mal ein "Schatz/Maus" in die Runde schmeißen. Das trägt immer zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und es geht doch in allererster Linie um Spaß, da sollte man doch nicht aus ner Mücke ein Elefanten machen.

Also aus ner Gilde bin ich noch nie geflogen, hab meine Alte freiwillig verlassen, weil sie total vernachlässigt wurde. Über die Hälfte der alten Gilde sind mit mir gegangen und wir haben das jetzt selbst in die Hand genommen. Wir sind zwar keine große Raidgilde aber wir haben Fun und helfen uns und arbeiten uns langsam an große Instanzen ran.

Also have Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurast (26. Juni 2007)

Also wenn sich einer über Hasi, Putzi, Schatzi usw. auslassen muss und deswegen Leute aus der Gilde kickt, hat derjenige entweder keine anderen Probleme oder viel zu grosse Probleme und braucht dringend Hilfe. Wenn ich mir das da oben durchlese wo sich dann noch zwanghaft gerechtfertigt wird und Leute noch infantil und hässlich beschimpft werden, sagt das schon alles aus. Ausserdem hat derjenige ja wohl genug damit zu tun, den 10% der Weltbevölkerung beim Sex nachzuspionieren und hat daher kaum Zeit zum WoW spielen ;-)

mfg
und LOL

ps: wenn die 10% dich zugucken lassen, brauchste natürlich nicht spionieren. 
pps: Immer schon das Fernglas einpacken


----------



## Exodos (26. Juni 2007)

Jack schrieb:


> ........ obwohl ich erst 11 bin^^......




oO Is das SPiel net ab 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema aso ich wurde noch nie gekickt aba als ich einmal in eine Gilde gekommen bin und die nach einer Woche wieda leaven wollte hat einer gesagt: Wechselst du deine Gilde wie deine Unterwäsche. Fand ich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (27. Juni 2007)

Wurd auch noch nie gekickt, hab seit fast Release eine eigene Gilde, die zwar 2x den Namen gewechselt hat im Grunde aber immer noch die selben Leute da sind, is halt ne kleine freundschaftliche Gilde die seit jeher mit anderen, mittlerweile befreundeten, Gilden (mit gildenübergreifendem channel, dkp von uns raidforum von den anderen usw.)  raidet und das ganz erfolgreich. 

Zur Hasi/Schatzi/-usw-Diskussion: 

Wir haben auch einige Pärchen in der Gilde und im Raid dann nochmal mehr. Wir sind zum Großteil wohl älter als der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler und die meisten Pärchen wohnen zusammen, oder spielen zusammen in der Wohnung vom Partner. Somit gibts eigentlich keine Begrüßungen dieser Art weil die halt eh nebeneinander sitzen. 

Im TS halten es meine Freundin und ich auch so, dass wir dadurch dass wir ja eh nebeneinander sitzen nicht im Channel sprechen sondern Push-to-Talk anhaben und uns somit jederzeit unterhalten können ohne dass die halbe gilde oder der Raid zuhört. 

Gibt aber auch ein Pärchen, wenn da einer von beiden spielt, labern die ständig miteinander ohne Push to Talk und mit Kosenamen und "komm mal, kuss geben" usw. dass muss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht haben. Wenn ich konzentriert in ner Instanz rumlauf ists mir ziemlich egal ob sie noch würstchen kaufen gehen muss, er eh gleich zu ihr ins bett kommt, oder der doofe karl immer noch nicht bescheid gegeben hat wann er denn heute vorbeischaut.


----------



## Tschazera (27. Juni 2007)

ich wurde gesttern mit meinem shamy aus gilde geworfen weil ich in ini war OMG, Gildenmeister sagte "wer ini geht wird gekickt! wir machen nur PvP! 1ma ini=pve=pve gilde!und tschüss tschazera!" omg was ein krankes kind, ich bin geflogen und ein paar sind raus.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juni 2007)

lol ?


----------



## Tschazera (27. Juni 2007)

ne, ohne mist jetzt


----------



## Muhja (27. Juni 2007)

also man glaubt es kaum was man hier so liest ^^

da frag ich mich im ernst was für Menschen die Gilde da leaden das ist doch derbst verschoben 

sich wegen solche Sachen wie so ein paar Verniedlichungen ^^ so einen stress zumachen 

das sind doch eher die unwichtigeren Probleme die eine Gilde zu bewerkstelligen hat und wer sich daran hochzieht sucht nur noch Gründen um sich aufzuspielen mansche brauchen das 

die einzige Gefahr liegt darin das wenn man mal nen Hasi im TS rüber gehaucht  bekommt von ner netten weiblichen Stimme heil ich ab und an den Falschen vor nervosität^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Monolith (27. Juni 2007)

Bin mal mit einem Twink in eine Gilde gegangen (just for fun), in welcher es die Regel gab das man nach 10 Tagen Inaktivität ohne Abmeldung gekickt wird.
Nach einiger Zeit habe ich dann gemerkt, dass der Leader selbst schon weit über 10 Tage inaktiv war. Naja, mein Twink hatte dann einige Zeit Pause, doch irgendwann habe ich mich doch nocheinmal mit ihm eingeloggt und stand ohne Gilde da. Als ich den Leader angeschrieben habe meinte er nur trocken "Tja, wer inaktiv ist wird gekickt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein wenig paradox - mir aber dann auch egal gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juni 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> ne, ohne mist jetzt



Am liebsten wäre es mir eigtl wenn man diese Only PVP Gilden aus den Spiel haut, da normalisieren sich auch die Preise im ah wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minimilch (28. Juni 2007)

Also ich find die Gründe hier auch krass. Aber der erste gefällt mir am besten mit dem Pärchen. Bei uns in der gilde sind 4 Mäddels und alle mit ihrem freund in der Gilde. Bei uns würde keine auf die Idee kommen jemanden deswegen zu kicken. Zudem man fast alle im RL kennt. Also ich angefangen hab zu spielen, bin ich in die Gilde zu meinem Freund und sofort 2 Wochen später auf die erste Lan. Man kennt sich persönlich und nimmt sowas alles nicht zu ernst. Von daher ... such dir ne andere Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das mit dem 10 Tage inaktiv haben wir auch in der Gilde. Allerding haben wir verschiedene Ränge, jenachdem wie lange man da ist. Am Anfang ist man Anwärter ist der dann 1 Monat oder so inaktiv ohne was zu sagen wird er gekickt. Find ich auch in Ordnung. Sobald man einen höheren Rang erreicht hat ist das dann auch kein Problem mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das find ich eigentlich recht gut da man ja sonst jeden lvl 10 Char den jemand zum Spaß gemacht hat, aber nicht mehr spielt, Jahre lang in der Gilde lassen würde.

Also wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich in seine Gilde will und ich bin grad mit nem Twink unterwegs sag ich von vornerein ich bin twink und spiel den selten und schon hab ich kein Problem. 

Ansonsten wurd bei uns noch keiner wegen sonem Kram gekickt. Bei uns gehen eher die Menmber aus irgendwelchen doofen Gründen und wollen dann 5 Mal zurück in die Gilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naska (28. Juni 2007)

also, es gibt ganz klar schmerzgrenzen^^

Bei nem "Hallo, Hasi" steigt bei uns noch keinem die schamesröte ins Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde sagen, dass die leute, die in höheren Rängen sind, alle schon aus anderen games oder halt eben persönlich kennen- da ist der umgangston gleich mal en bissl anderst^^
Da wird es auch verkraftet, wenn man in Grp in Gurubashi Arena springt und ist auf einmal aus grp und leigt mit der nase im dreck^^ man findet immer was, wo man sich rächen kann^^

Allerdings (um back to topic zu kommen) würde ich in Gilden, in denen ich seit ein paar Tagen bin (hast net geschrieben, nim) aufpassen, mit dem was ich sage. Manche menschen fassen es besser, manche schlechter auf. Bei uns weiß ich, wer was wie auffasst, von daher kein Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kann man auch mal en wort rausblasen, welches im Schimpfwortfilter hängenbleibt (natürlich immer mit nem xD oder nem ^^ dahinter)

all zu intimes möcht ich hier aber net preisgeben, da ein spion aus unserer Gilde hier im Forum ist, gell, Ani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#edit# vergessen^^ mein magier ist mal aus der Gilde geflogen, wegen seinem Namen "drezubael" der war uncool und hatte nichts mit HipHop zu tun^^ (war genau 4 stunden in der Gilde und ich war SCHNELLER^^ - /gquit, bevor er mich kicken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) so, jetzt topt das mal^^


----------



## Rheinita (28. Juni 2007)

Ich bin mal mit 'nem Twink einer Gilde beigetreten, habe die erforderliche Monatsgebühr bezahlt und nach einer Woche (in der ich aus Krankheitsgründen nicht online gehen konnte) war ich kommentarlos wieder rausgeflogen.

Auf meine Nachfrage hieß es, ich hätte mich nicht ordnungsgemäß "in den Urlaub"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abgemeldet - die Monatsgildenbankgebühr hab ich selbstverständlich auch nicht wieder bekommen.


----------



## Nimbrod (28. Juni 2007)

@ Naska:

ich kannte die Leute seid ich angefangen habe aquf den server zu zocken also knapp 1,5-2 Jahre. Und die sind meine AUsdrucksweise gewohnt und sind im emr damit zurecht gekommen. Ich habe teileweise echt meine wilden Phasen wo ich echt harte sachen ausknalle aber ich kann genauso gut kassieren ^^.

gquit habe ich auch schon nen paar mal gemacht ^^ aber das meistens trifftige gründe ^^ ich bin jetzt wieder bei meiner alten gilde und habe da meinen spaß und das zum ² ^^rumspammen ob gchat oder imm allg gehört bei uns zum guten ton ^^ und wir haben halt nen wir gefühl und wir haben auch twinks drin sind halt ne reine fun gilde ^^. 

frei nach dem motto: ist der ruf erstmal ruiniert lebt es sich recht ungeniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rheinita: wtf? monatsbeitrag das find ich mal ähm.. sinlos ^^ da gehen wir eher mal kA Zg oder MC farmen und geben da die kohle komplet an den PM der das zur gildenkasse bringt oder wir entzauebrn sachen und verticken die im ah und füllen so die gildenkasse daer monatsbeitrag? wtf? oO


----------



## Gorra (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin Gorra Leader Der BIG RED ONE auf Nazjatar. Meine Einstellung mit Member Kicks ist ganz einfach. Ich leite Meine Gilde als Fun Gilde wo jeder das machen kann was er Möchte. Wir haben Homosexuelle,frauen,Arbeitslose sowie Pärchen und noch mehr verschiedene bei uns in der Gilde. Es fördert das Komplette zusammensein(meiner erfahrung nach) weil sie fun Gamer sind(und das ist das einzige was Zählt).

Das einzige was ich Absolut nicht mag und was auch Mit den Kick bestarft wird, ist wenn jemand Dauer Spammt oder Beleidigt. Das ist ein Spiel wo man Spaß haben möchte und nicht beschimpft werden will.

Was ich Blödsinnig halte sind Kicks weil man mal 1 woche nicht on war oder weil man sich als Fun Gamer geoutet hat.Was auch toll ist wenn man wegen seiner zu schwachen ausrüstung gekickt wird. Ja oft in anderen Gilden schon erlebt.

So das war mein Kleiner Text dazu.

Viel spass noch beim Zocken


----------



## Murk (29. Juni 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> ich wurde gesttern mit meinem shamy aus gilde geworfen weil ich in ini war OMG, Gildenmeister sagte "wer ini geht wird gekickt! wir machen nur PvP! 1ma ini=pve=pve gilde!und tschüss tschazera!"




DAS ist wohl ein Witz, oder ???


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (29. Juni 2007)

Vieleicht kennt einer die Gilde bzw. kannte die Gilde Scourge, war meine zweite Gilde (jetzt bin ich einer ganz netten und hilfsbereiten *wink*), ist durch eine Fusion mit meiner ersten Gilde zu einer der grössten auf dem Server aufgestiegen. Ich war damals glaub ich Level 57 und wurde sicherlich jeden Abend dazu gedrängt doch endlich auf Level 60 zu kommen, weil wir akuten Jägermangel in der Gilde hatten. Ok, die ersten drei Versuche für MC scheiterten daran, dass um  die 6 Schurken dabei waren, aber nur 4 Heiler und sicherlich 6 Krieger aber nur einen Tank etc. Das gab natürlich stress, und die ursprünglichen Scourge Gildenleader kamen einfach nicht mehr online - ohne Begrüdung. So übernahm der Gildenleader (waren drei insgesamt) von meiner alten Gilde das Zepter und wollte einmal wieder für Ruhe sorgen. Ok ich war immer noch nicht 60 und beschwerte mich darüber, dass man mich immer dränge schneller zu leveln, aber Null auskunft bei Fragen gab, oder sonst wie half mal schneller voran zu kommen. Als ich am nächsten Abend wieder on kam, war ich draussen. Toll.... ^^ Ich hab die Idioten nicht vermisst.


----------



## Tschazera (29. Juni 2007)

Murk schrieb:


> DAS ist wohl ein Witz, oder ???



noep, sagte ich aba schonn, gibt halt dumme kinder


----------



## D.o.g.g.i.e. (30. Juni 2007)

@ Nim

Du weißt das es bei dir nicht nur um diesen einen Vorfall ging. Das du als Raidleader mitten in Raids mit ner "Kurz AFK" Nachricht mal eben ne 3/4 Stunde weggeblieben bist um mitm Nachbarn zu quatschen hat sicher auch nen kleinen Teil dazu beigetragen. Oder haben sich manche Gilden bei denen du dich beworben hast den Namen AFKbrod nur ausgedacht? Natürlich gehts RL vor, aber manche Leute nehmen sich Zeit um zu raiden und stehen dann da und warten ahnungslos was und wo du steckst in Kara oder versuchen Bosse zu 9. damit man keine Zeit verschwendet.

Außerdem wurden Diejenigen die sich dauernd mit "Hallo Schatzi" im gc begrüßt haben freundich darauf hingewiesen dass sie sich bitte per send mit ihren Kosenamen ansprechen sollen. Ich persönlich habe gegen sowas nix, aber man muss halt auch Rücksicht auf andere nehmen wenn sie stört (mir persönlich war es recht egal wie sie sich betiteln).

Der springende Punkt war einfach, dass du dich als Offi direkt mit der Gildenleitung in Verbindung hättest setzten können nachdem sich die Leute bei dir über die Leitung beschwert hat. Stattdessen hast nen Post im öffentlichen Gildenforum verfasst, der die Gildenleitung als überempfindlich dargestellt hat. Als du meines Wissens nach dann in einem TS-Gespräch eine übertriebene "Scheißegal-Einstellung", sei es zu den längeren afk gängen in raids sowie dem angesprochenen gc, an den Tag gelegt hast ist der Leitung wohl der Kragen geplatzt. Das ist mein Wissensstand von der ganzen Sache.

Du kennst unsere Leader schon seid 2 Jahren und soweit ich weiß sogar RL, also glaube ich kaum dass sie dich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit kicken. Wenn man schon so nen Post eröffnet, sollte man weit ausholen und von allen Vorkommnissen berichten und nicht nur tippseln was einem grade so in den Kram passt.

Wir haben uns eigentlich immer gut verstanden, doch solch eine Beitragseröffnung zeugt nicht von sehr viel Charakter.

Wir haben sowohl zurückhaltende und sachliche sowie exzentrische und durchgeknallte Member. Aber solange keiner gegen die Gilde arbeitet und etwas für sie tut hat jeder seinen Spaß und darf sich auch gerne an Raids beteiligen ohne etwas befürchten zu müssen.

Gruß Donvito


----------



## Zorkal (1. Juli 2007)

Grad passiert:
Bin beim Kumpel zuhause(Seines Zeichens Deftank)er hatte sich für Kara angemeldet(Gleiche Gilde) aber der Gildenleader(Auch deftank) hat ihn aus der  Gruppe gekickt weil er selber mitwollte.
Später komme ich mit Zorkal on und frage ob ich morgen Kara mitkann:"Nö wir brauchen dich doch nicht so...wenn jemand ausfällt vll."
Ich:"Ich dachte wir haben ein anmeldesystem...Targot hast du ja auch "aus dem Weg geräumt""    
Ihr seid nicht länger Mitglied von Tohuwabohu.

Erst fand ichs traurig dann habe ich gelacht^^


----------



## Regesas (1. Juli 2007)

Wer braucht schon solche Gilden??? 

Ich bin mit der Kara 2 Gruppe einer gilde schon Kara clean und die 1 Gruppe packts theater net. Erst waren wir die Noobys doch nun haben wir unserer equip stark verbessert und Kara clean gemacht.


----------



## Kynos (1. Juli 2007)

Bei uns entscheidet das niemand alleine, wer aus der Gilde fliegt, oder in die Gilde aufgenommen wird.Da ist der Leader und drei Offic und die entscheiden dann gemeinsam.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Juli 2007)

Meinen Freund haben sie auch gekickt :O.Sie meinten jemanden der solche Freunde hat braucht man nicht^^.


----------



## Turican (1. Juli 2007)

Heynrich schrieb:


> was für leute aus deiner (ex)gilde ey .... wie alt waren die? 14 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was denkst Du,grad auf pvp Servern sind zu 90% nur Windelträger unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (1. Juli 2007)

Also bei uns ist zwar niemand rausgeflogen aber vol der bescheuerte Arsch!
Er ist genau an dem Abend aus der Gilde gegangen als er bei MC Set dann voll hatte, und dann wurde er von einer anderen Gilde von unserm Server (einer etwas besseren) aufgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das hat mich sooo auf geregt!
Aber naja zum Glück ist der jetzt weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

         Sintina-Kil'jeaden


----------



## Nimbrod (3. Juli 2007)

@Vito 

Ja es ist Richtig das längere Zeit afk, es ist nicht Richtig das ich das im Öffentlichen Teil des Gildenforums war sonderm im Internen wo nicht jeder lesen kann der das Forum.

2tens habe ich im Riadchat gesagt das ich zwar anwesend bin aber am essen was beinhaltet das ich nicht rede weil man nicht versteht weil ich den mund mit nahrung voll habe.

Ich wollte Antworten im Offichat aber da war ich schon aus der Gilde gekickt worden. (Etwas zu tippen braucht auch seine weile)

Ja ich dachte ich kenn die beiden seit 2 Jahren dachte ich zu mindest. Wie ich nach der Aktion festellen mußte habe ich mich geirrt das ich die beiden kennen würde.

Was die Situation mit meinen Nachbarn betrifft hatte besagter anderer Offi die ganze Zeit Gruppenleader und hätte mich die ganze Zeit aus der Gruppe kicken können. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt defenitive nen ernsthaftes Problem im RL und ich spiele schon immer nach dem Motto RL > WoW wenn mir das den Beinamen Afkbrod eingebracht hat geb ich da mal nix drauf. 

Ändert aber auch nix daran das ich versuche in den 3-4 Std in den ich am Raiden bin soweit wie möglich mein RL aus WoW rauszuhalten. Was zu gegebener Maße leider nicht immer geht.

Ich bin ein Fun-Zocker wenn ich wirklich hardcore im Highend-Content rumgurken möchte würde ich anders an die Sache gehen das kannst du mir glauben.

So Traurig ist auch ist aber im Endeffeckt wurde ich wegen der Lapalie gekickt. Zum Zeitpunkt des kickes saß ich im Gang zum Boss und habe auf den Rest der Grp gewartet. Wenn ich mir die Meldungen von eurer HP angucke sehe ich ja das Ihr immer noch nicht weiter seid und eure Member zahl hat auch einwenig abgenommen wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe.

Naja im Endfeckt ist es mir wayne aber ich denke was ihr als exentirsch bezeichnet würde in anderen gilden nicht mal nen schulterzucken auslösen.

Und mit dir hatte/habe ich auch kein Problem nur mit zu verklemmten einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (4. Juli 2007)

Meinen ersten und einzigen Kick habe ich vor gut 2 Monaten kassiert. Die Gilde war noch im Aufbau - keine 3 Wochen alt - aber der Zulauf an neuen Membern war erstaunlich hoch, so daß wir schon nach kurzer Zeit einiges unternehmen konnten. Leider wuren die Termine immer auf die unmöglichsten Zeiten gelegt. Nachdem ich mich mit dem Leader über die Problematik unterhalten hatte, sah es zunächst so aus, als ob er Verständnis dafür hätte. Geändert hat sich aber nichts. Als ich ihn nach einigen Tagen zum zweiten Mal daraufhin ansprach, wurde ich zunächst (gewollt?) übersehen. Als mir dann der Kragen platzte und ich ihm sagte, daß es in der Gilde nicht nur Studenten und Arbeitslose gibt, sondern auch berufstätige, die auch gerne mal an einem Gilden-Event teilnehmen möchten, war das mein letzter Kontakt zu ihm - nur wenige Sekunden später war meine Mitgliedschaft beendet. Im Endeffekt war mir das aber egal, es hat nur meinen Unzug von WoW auf HdRO beschleunigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreawork (4. Juli 2007)

Bin letztens aus Gilde geflogen, weil mein auf holy geskillter pala zu wenig dmg macht


----------



## Nimbrod (5. Juli 2007)

bitte oO? als holy pala bist du ne eilmaschiene ohe konkurenz... dmg.. der ist halt nicht ma sagt ja nicht ohne grund "wenn palas von burstdmg reden, reden sie davon eichhörnchen zu twohiten" das gilt speziel für holy palas ... wenn man nen "dmg"-pala haben will in ner grp soll man nen vergelter pala suchen... omg da fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## Zoralein (5. Juli 2007)

Turican schrieb:


> was denkst Du,grad auf pvp Servern sind zu 90% nur Windelträger unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann gehör ich mit meinem *Schatz* zu den anderen 10% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich das hier so lese..... es gibt aber schon noch normale Spieler bzw Gilden, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (5. Juli 2007)

Hey an alle Raidleiter/ Gildenleiter die sich grad in diesen Thread reinlesen:
WoW ist ein Spiel, klar will man erfolgreich sein, aber man will keiner Kaserne angehören! Wenn ihr ein Päärchen wegen Hasi oder weiß der Geier was kickt, dann doch nur weil ihr selbst ein frauenloses a....lo..h ist und nicht damit klarkommt, das zwei Menschen sich lieben. Klar gibts ungeschriebene Regeln und man sollte mit den Kosenamen auch ned übertreiben. Man muss ja ned den GC voll späämen, dafür kann man ja dann flüstern. Aber das ist verdammt noch mal ein Game und wenn ich Leute wie XachebornX höre, die meinen, wenn sie nach ner Warnung (allein die Tatsasche der Warnung ist schon der reinste Gehirnfurz) ned aufhört mit schnuckiputzi, ja dann kick ich sie aber sowas von...also da kommt mir derbe die Kotze hoch und ich könnt solchen Leuten ne ganze Ladung vor die Füße reihern. Was geht bei euch in der Birne eigtl ab? Hab ihr zu wenig Macht im Alltag, oder werdet ihr sonst im Leben ned akzeptiert, daß ihr dann eure Gilde schikanieren müsst? Hört sich ja fast schon so an, wie wenn sich Perverse in der WoW eingeschlichen haben, um ihre schwer dominanten und falschen Prinzipien hier ausleben zu können. Macht nur so weiter, und es dauert nimmer lang, bis die WoW-Polizei gepatched wird^^

Also ich kann nur sagen, sei froh, dass du gekickt wurdest. Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte er das nächste mal von euch allen verlangt, nackt Kara zu clearen muhhahaaaa

Viel Spass und Glück bei der nächsten Gilde^^


----------



## Nimbrod (7. Juli 2007)

@Zoralein ja es gibt Gilden wo nicht die Leute beim kleinsten Anlass am Rad dreht ^^ mach dir da keine Sorgen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wüsch dir aufjedenfall viel glück bei der suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (7. Juli 2007)

Wenn man die Texte hier so liest, dann fragt man sich in was für Gilden ihr seid oO.


----------



## Nimbrod (7. Juli 2007)

^^ naja meien ex gilde siehst du bei meinen mom nicht aktuellen buffed profiel ^^


----------



## Mainstream (7. Juli 2007)

Schade, dass Du nicht den Namen der Gilde und den Main-Char-Namen des Kickers genannt hast.

Mich interessiert es schon, wenn mir so ein erschreckend unreifer Spieler gegenübersteht. Das kann doch nur jemand sein, der im realen Leben gar nichts zu sagen hat und hier in WoW die Möchtegern-Kompanie-Sau raus lässt.

Und wenn sich die verbliebenen Gilden-Mitglieder solch rüde und kindische Umgangsformen gefallen lassen und nicht von selbst diesem Gilden-Leader den Rücken kehren, dann ist von denen auch nicht viel mehr zu halten. Da stinkt doch der ganze Laden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viivelas (7. Juli 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hey an alle Raidleiter/ Gildenleiter die sich grad in diesen Thread reinlesen:
> WoW ist ein Spiel, klar will man erfolgreich sein, aber man will keiner Kaserne angehören! Wenn ihr ein Päärchen wegen Hasi oder weiß der Geier was kickt, dann doch nur weil ihr selbst ein frauenloses a....lo..h ist und nicht damit klarkommt, das zwei Menschen sich lieben. Klar gibts ungeschriebene Regeln und man sollte mit den Kosenamen auch ned übertreiben. Man muss ja ned den GC voll späämen, dafür kann man ja dann flüstern. Aber das ist verdammt noch mal ein Game und wenn ich Leute wie XachebornX höre, die meinen, wenn sie nach ner Warnung (allein die Tatsasche der Warnung ist schon der reinste Gehirnfurz) ned aufhört mit schnuckiputzi, ja dann kick ich sie aber sowas von...also da kommt mir derbe die Kotze hoch und ich könnt solchen Leuten ne ganze Ladung vor die Füße reihern. Was geht bei euch in der Birne eigtl ab? Hab ihr zu wenig Macht im Alltag, oder werdet ihr sonst im Leben ned akzeptiert, daß ihr dann eure Gilde schikanieren müsst? Hört sich ja fast schon so an, wie wenn sich Perverse in der WoW eingeschlichen haben, um ihre schwer dominanten und falschen Prinzipien hier ausleben zu können. Macht nur so weiter, und es dauert nimmer lang, bis die WoW-Polizei gepatched wird^^
> 
> Also ich kann nur sagen, sei froh, dass du gekickt wurdest. Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte er das nächste mal von euch allen verlangt, nackt Kara zu clearen muhhahaaaa
> ...



Er wurde merfach gebeten da zu unterlasen. Natürlich ist es eine Kleinigkeit, da ändert aber nichts daran das er die Bitten der anderen ignoriert.
In einer Gruppe geht es ums miteinander, da gehört auch die Berücksichtigung von so Kleinigkeiten dazu.
Zusammen mit den anderen Zwistigkeiten kann ich durchaus verstehen da man ihn raus schmeist.


Ein Beispiel aus dem RL
Du sitz beim essen neben jemanden der leicht schmatzt, trotz mehrmaligem bitten das sein zulassen macht er weiter. Ich bin mir icher du suchst du einen anderen Platz und weil er nicht einmal versucht da schmatzen bleiben zu lassen willst du warscheinlich sonst auch wenig mit ihm zu tun haben.


----------



## Biggles (8. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll die Aufregung??

ist doch völlig normal

wer nicht spurt, fliegt. In ner gilde muss nun ma ne gewisse ordnung sein

und der leader bestimmt, wer sonst?


----------



## vassargo (9. Juli 2007)

scheinen wohl die meisten gilden leader so ne meinung zuhaben... schrecklich.
nein, eigtl traurig.
gut das ich nich in so ner gilde bin.. bin zufrieden mit meiner gilde, die nehm das alles auch nciht so ernst und da sacht auch keiner was wenn die unterhaltungen im gildenchat mal ein wenig ins oberflaechliche abschweifen


----------



## Viivelas (9. Juli 2007)

Er ist nicht geflogen weil Unterhaltungen ins oberflächliche abgeschweift ind ondern weil er die Wünsche und Bitten von anderen Ignoriert hat. Nebenbei hatt er sie auch schon öfters lngame warten lassen.

Für ein gutes Miteinander gehört es sich einfach die Wünsche der Anderen zu respektieren, euch wenns um eine Kleinigketi wie Schatzi geht. Ich fende es auch seltam das da einen stören kann, wenn aber o ist ist es kein Beinbruch die Person anzuflüstern, da hat er aber anscheinend nicht gemacht.
Das man die anderen in Instanzen so kurz wie möglich warten lasst ist auh selbstverständlich, ein Gespräch mit dem Nachbarn um "Gott und die Welt" ist nicht unbedingt jezt erforderlich.

Mit so einer Peron möchte ich auch nichts zu tun haben, sowohl im RL als auch im Spiel. FInde daher den Rausschmis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Biggles (9. Juli 2007)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Mit so einer Peron möchte ich auch nichts zu tun haben, sowohl im RL als auch im Spiel. FInde daher den Rausschmis gerechtfertigt.



So ist es. Man muss auch ma hart durchgreifen, damit die merken, wer hier das sagen hat.

Könnt ja sonst jeder komm und sich als Bosss aufspieln.

Soll er doch ne Motzer-Gild gründen!

Ich reg mich tagsüber schoin genug auf, da brauch in in WoW nicht auch noch sone stinker.


----------



## Seldonus (9. Juli 2007)

Ich sollte mal den nen Twink vom Leader durch BSF ziehen... Soweit alles klar!^^

Kurz vorm "Boss" sag ich noch schnell "Mana reg" - hatte nähmlich gar nix mehr! Er rennt voll drauf los und ich kann halt nix machen - mit 500 Mana oder sowas!

Und so bin ich geflogen... =P


----------



## Myhordi (9. Juli 2007)

oo    Das war bestimt echt ne  sch..gilde wenn der leader sich elbst in den tod stürzt und   dann dich dafür  vernantworlcibh macht und dich kickt


----------



## justblue (10. Juli 2007)

In meiner Gilde gilt ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren. Vielleicht sind mir deshalb solche Erlebnisse bisher erspart geblieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. Juli 2007)

justblue schrieb:


> In meiner Gilde gilt ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren. Vielleicht sind mir deshalb solche Erlebnisse bisher erspart geblieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alter schützt vor Idioten nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyphmon (10. Juli 2007)

> In meiner Gilde gilt ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren.



Wir haben keine Altersbeschränkung in unserer Gilde und somit auch ein paar 13-16jährige. Muss aber sagen, dass diese wirklich cool sind. Klar gibt's auch Ausnahmen. Dennoch würde ich für diese Jungs meine Hand ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Nimbrod (11. Juli 2007)

muss dem zustimmen nen mindest alter schützt leider nicht vor Dummheit glaubs mir ^^


----------



## mahoni1970 (11. Juli 2007)

Na ja Nimbrod hat es nicht so mit der Wahrheit...leider gerade erst von diesem treat erfahren...Ausführlicher steht alles im seinem Blog


----------



## Balik (11. Juli 2007)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...




Es kommt zwar spät weil ich das jetzt erst gelseb habe und ich bin echt geschockt von dir NIM

Echt Hass Nimbrod, wenn du schon Sowas schreibst, dann schreibe die ganze Wahrheit und nicht nur den Teil wo du dich gut darstellen kannst. Der kick kam nicht wegen dem Pärchen, was er danach gemacht hat brachte das Fass zum überlaufen.Es haben sich mehrere Gildenmembers bei uns Offis beschwert, weil sie es störte das dieses besagte Pärchen sich im G-chat zuschnulzt, wenn es nur ein hi Hasi oder Tschüß Mausi gewesen wäre hätten wir da auch nichts gemacht.
Wir haben sie darum gebeten das zu unterlassen, jedenfalls nicht in diesen ausmaßen im G-Chat sschreiben, wenn dann könnten sie sich das geschnulze auch wispern, und da sehe ich nichts falsches dran. Die beiden meinten zu uns das sie es unterlassen, aber hintenrum, beschwerten sie sich dennoch bei Nimbrod, was zum ausschluß der Gilde geführt hat, weil so Leute brauchen wir nicht die dann hintenrum lästern, vorallem weil wir sie nett gebeten haben.
Nimbrod war der Meinung nachdem dieses Pärchen sich bei Ihm beschwert hat einen Sehr beleidigenden Text auf unserer HP schreiben zu müssen, soviel dazu du sagst den Leuten wenn dir was nicht passt, Bullshit warum hast du uns dann nicht ins TS geholt oder ne Offibesprechung verlangt.Achja wie war das, ich hab doch garnichts gemacht ich bin ja so lieb, laber nicht so ein scheiß.Nimbrod hatte sich noch einige andere Sachen geleistet wo wir drüber hinweg geschaut haben, aber irgenwann ist schluß und das war es dann auch.Achja wo, er unser Herr NimBrod ins TS gerufen wurde, wo wir sagten er solle das rausnehmen ansonsten .. naja es steht ja alles oben. Bevor du überhaupt was sagen konntest wurdest du gekickt das ich nicht lache. Jedesmal wenn Herr Nimbrod nämlich wieder scheiße gebaut hat haben wir mit ihm ne besprechung gehabt und er pflegte grundsätzlich seine Klappe zu halten und hat sich nie gerechtfertigt, wenn du deinen Mund im TS hällst da können wir nichts dafür, wenn du uns keine Antwort gibst reimen wir uns den Rest zusammen weil deine Gleichgültigkeit die du immer an den Tag gelegt hast nervt nämlich auch.
Was ich noch sagen wollte wenn wir deiner Meinung nach so böse sind und du ja so unschuldig bist, frag ich mich was du dann noch von mir willst, komisch das du mich immer noch anwisperst, fragst wie es mir geht, weißte was den kack kannst dir absofort auch stecken lassen, wir sind böse jup geb ich dir recht ich bin voll böse auf dich, das du so eine scheiße hier reinschreibst und dann noch nicht mal die Wahrheit. Gruß GÜLÜM damit auch weißt von wem das ist


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (11. Juli 2007)

Hm... Ich bin *NOCH* aus keiner Gilde herausgeflogen da ich von Anfang an in ein und derselben Gilde bin.

Aber ist echt lächerlich was man hier herausliest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit froh das ihr draußen seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (11. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese denk ich mir nur, dass ihr erstma das mindestalter erreichen solltet und dann weiter R0xXoRn solltet..


----------



## Monkeyrama (11. Juli 2007)

An Alle leute die Nun Nimbrod runtermachen, es interessiert hier kein schwein was ihr dazu zu sagen habt. dies ist kein Discussions thread für eure gilden angelegenheiten, regelt das in eurem eigenen forum oder haltete einfach die klappe. Dies ist verdammt nervig wenn man das hier lesen muss.

Zum Topic: Ja das mit der PvP gilde hatte ich auf mugthol auch schon
Eine Gruppierung die sich Bad Company nennt und jetzt unter dem namen Johnson oder so rumeiert. Bei denen war es ganz genauso.


----------



## mahoni1970 (11. Juli 2007)

@ Monkey für den fall das du das nicht rausgelesen hast: Nimbrod geht es um nicht anderes als unsere Gilde runterzumachen!! Um nichts anderes ging es ihm hier!

Daher halte Dich raus wenn du nicht weisst was los ist!


----------



## Monkeyrama (12. Juli 2007)

mahoni1970 schrieb:


> @ Monkey für den fall das du das nicht rausgelesen hast: Nimbrod geht es um nicht anderes als unsere Gilde runterzumachen!! Um nichts anderes ging es ihm hier!
> 
> Daher halte Dich raus wenn du nicht weisst was los ist!



Dies hier ist aber nicht ein discussions Thread für euren gilden angelegenheiten ob das nun so ist war oder sein wird ist mir bzw den anderen user hier sowas von scheiß egal, macht das per PM oder anderen möglichen keiten aus aber lasst das buffed forum frei von eurem sinnfreien und nervigem gespamme.


----------



## Centekhor (12. Juli 2007)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Dies hier ist aber nicht ein discussions Thread für euren gilden angelegenheiten ob das nun so ist war oder sein wird ist mir bzw den anderen user hier sowas von scheiß egal, macht das per PM oder anderen möglichen keiten aus aber lasst das buffed forum frei von eurem sinnfreien und nervigem gespamme.


Ich finds eigentlich immer nett, wenn man mal die andere Seite hört ... im Normalfall stellen sich sehr viele selbst besser hin als es tatsächlich war ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Diskussionen dazu müssen nicht sein, da geb ich dir Recht. Eine kurze Gegendarstellung hingegen finde ich interessant.


----------



## Monkeyrama (12. Juli 2007)

1. Post als gegenstellung ist okay. Aber nicht 20 Leute die nun ihn runtermachen wollen sowas gehört einfach nicht hierher. und nun bitte Back2Topic.


----------



## Balik (12. Juli 2007)

1. Wir sind alt genug bei uns 
2. Lassen wir uns bestimmt nicht alles gefallen 
3. Geb ich euch recht das dieses nicht hierher gehört, aber wir haben damit nicht angefangen sondern Nimbrod war der meinung schlecht über uns reden zu müssen nicht wir, wir verteidigen uns jediglich, weil wenn er schon meint uns schlecht machen zu müssen dann soll wenigstens die ganze wahrheit dastehen ganz einfach.


----------



## Minati (12. Juli 2007)

*seufz* ihr habt vielleicht Probleme ...

Man sollte sich immer beide Seiten anhören um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wieso du dich "Monkeyrama" darüber aufregst. Wenn's dich nervt ... überlies es.

Ich wurde mal aus einer Gilde gekickt, weil ein Member sich die Mühe gemacht hat, die Vornamen der Spieler herauszufinden, damit alles ein wenig persönlicher wird. An sich ein super Sache - sah nur der Gildenleader nicht. Der meinte nämlich, dass wir uns mit den Charnamen ansprechen sollen (KEIN RP-Server). Tja, weil wir es nicht lassen konnten, uns trotzdem mit unseren RL-Namen anzusprechen, wurde die Hälfte gekickt *lach* Waren das noch Zeiten .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> *seufz* ihr habt vielleicht Probleme ...
> 
> Man sollte sich immer beide Seiten anhören um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wieso du dich "Monkeyrama" darüber aufregst. Wenn's dich nervt ... überlies es.


Sorry, aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Hier haben eine Menge Leute etwas zu ihren Gildenrauswürfen geschrieben. Nun stell Dir mal vor bei denen würde es sich genauso entwickeln wie in Nimrods Fall und für jeden der hier seine Erfahrungen verewigt hat kommen 3-4 Leute aus den alten Gilden und schreiben dazu ihre "Gegendarstellungen", woraufhin dann die einzelnen Leute Korrekturen haben usw.

Würd auch sagen: 1 Gegendarstellung pro Fall sollte durchaus reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GuuL (13. Juli 2007)

kollege is geflogen weil er bei ner ini (in der er durchgezogen wurde) um einen grünen CRAP gegenstand gebittet hat :/ der andere war 70 regt sich auf kickt ihn^^ dan bin ich auch geleavt also low ³  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (13. Juli 2007)

Alsooo.. erstmal /vote 4 Vera am Mittag.

Es ist schon richtig das intere (ex)gilden-disskusionen hier nicht reingehören. 
ABER. Nimbrod hat wohl (nicht?) die Wahrheit gesagt, darauf hin wurde ein Beitrag erstellt der die (Wahrheit?) beschrieb. 
1. Alles weitere könnt ihr ja per PM regeln.
2. Ohne Belege ist es den meisten hier wohl egal wer Recht hat.
3. Back 2 Topic.

Ich bin mit meinem alten Mainchar ganz früher (vor ca. 2 Jahren) mal aus einer Gilde geschmissen worden aus folgendem Grund:

Ich bin gerade Level 60 geworden und habe mich bei mehreren Gilden in deren Foren beworben. Als ich dann von einer Gilde angenommen wurde...den Namen der Gilde werde ich nicht verraten, wegen Rufmord^^...und ca. einen Monat dort mein Beisein fristete, bekam ich einen Whisper von dem Gildenchef in dem stand, ich hätte mich bei einer anderen Gilde beworben...kurz danach kam der Gkick und er hatte mich sofort auf ignore gepackt, sodass ich ihm nicht erklären konnte, das die Bewerbung noch vor dem Gildeninvite war und naja, ich fands irgendwie doof.^^


----------



## Korgor (13. Juli 2007)

Also bei mir wars gerade vorher.

Bin gestern neu in ne Gilde geinvt worden, alles klar, wir gehen Kara.
Dann  habe ich mich heute morgen um 3:00Uhr ausgeloggt, um ca. 9Uhr morgens wieder eingeloggt.
Dann schrieb ich im Gildenchannel "Hiho @all" und was kam als Nachricht : Ihr seid in keiner Gilde.
Alles klar, bin gekickt worden, dann erstmal Gildenmeister angeschrieben, der sagte, dass mich
nen Offizier gekickt hat, worauf er auch dann geflogen ist.
Grund vom Offizier : Tjo sry, ich war erster in der Gilde und ich hab dich gekickt, dass du kein Equip bekommst !


----------



## Felixg3 (13. Juli 2007)

Ich wurde gekickt, weil ich den kleinen Bruder vom Gildenchef in der Arena der Gurubashi gekillt habe. Ehrlich!


----------



## _Syren_ (13. Juli 2007)

Felixg3 schrieb:


> Ich wurde gekickt, weil ich den kleinen Bruder vom Gildenchef in der Arena der Gurubashi gekillt habe. Ehrlich!




Hehe, bisher einer der "besten" Gründe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (13. Juli 2007)

Korgor schrieb:


> Also bei mir wars gerade vorher.
> 
> Bin gestern neu in ne Gilde geinvt worden, alles klar, wir gehen Kara.
> Dann  habe ich mich heute morgen um 3:00Uhr ausgeloggt, um ca. 9Uhr morgens wieder eingeloggt.
> ...


oo.Gildenkick weil   der offzieri das ganze equip haben will^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (1. August 2007)

aufgepasst jetzt kommts
erster kick:ein offi aus der gilde hat mir beim questen geholfen der hat so geilen dmg gemacht ich konnte nicht anders als in den gildenchannel zu schreiben :alter was bist du denn für ne g.eile s.au schwupp weg

zweiter grund:"hey leute wenn ihr alt+f4 drückt castet ihr ende der welt zauber"schwupp weg
das lustige da dran war dass 1tag vorher jemand das selbe gesagt hat und sich alle totgelacht haben

achja:an jack sparrow:ich kenn dich aus malygos united!du hast da 2 chars (jacksparrowa und jacksparrowb) ich bin aboran der schamy^^


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2007)

Ich erinner mich nur zu gern an meinen ersten und einzigen Gildenkick.
Ich war so ungefähr im Level-Bereich für Gnome. Als ich dann eine Verschmorte Kabelung gelootet hatte und nicht wusste, wofür sie zu gebrauchen war habe ich in meiner Gilde nachgefragt. An die Worte im Channel kann ich mich noch heute erinnern:

Ich: Für was kann man Verschmorte Verkabelung gebrauchen.
Leader: Kp, aber ich glaube man kann sie für mehr gebrauchen als dich...Kacknoob.
Ich: Lol, was ist denn los, haben ich was falsch gemacht?
Leader: Nö, aber sach mal der Verkabelung sie soll mich anwhispern, ich lad sie dann in die Gilde ein.


Kick.

Was bin ich froh das ich damals nicht versucht habe irgendwie wieder in die Gilde reinzukommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venim (1. August 2007)

ich wurde mit meinem mage mal gekickt weil ich mit meinem 300er alchi twink in urbs das flask of titan rezept dem gildenleiter weggewürfelt hab :O

aus einer anderen gilde bin ich geflogen weil ich mal nicht mit brt wollte ..


----------



## Fabi112 (1. August 2007)

Ich wurde mal aus ner gilde geworfen weil ich grad im bg war und ich gefragt wurde ob ich n PvP-Twink war/bin.
ich antwortete mit nem makro : kann grad net, bin bg.
darauf sagte er:
"Oh du bist ja sehr hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
und ich war gildenlos und cirka 25 mal auf ignore.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräsh (2. August 2007)

Mein einzigster Kick...

Frisch auf Onyxia transferiert und total blauäugig einer Raidgilde beigetreten.
Nun war es so das der Off-Krieger (Gildenleader) von dort NIE zu den Raidzeiten
erschienen ist und ich ihn ersetzen musste in GRP1. Doch waren das meist nur 2 Bosse
bis er schliesslich doch online kam und mein ID zum Trash wurde. Fakt ist das ich 
immer nur Lückenbüßer spielen durfte. 
Hinzu kommt das der Rat und Leader RL Freunde sind und sie das zu ihrem Vorteil ausspielen.
Als ob das nicht genug ist, musste ich feststellen das ich es mit türkischen Jugendlichen
zutun hab "ALTER EY" -_-. Die sich in keinster Weise sozial verhalten (Ich würde sagen EPICGEIL).
Nun war es naheliegend dieses Thema öffentlich anzuprangern, da ich nicht der einzigste
bin der davon betroffen war. Ergebniss war ein in Erklärungsnot geratender Rat, bis hin zu
inakzeptablen Äusserungen die mit einem Kick abgerundet wurden.

Nun gibt es diese Gilde nicht mehr xD GZ Koröglu und Seyft...nun seid ihr dort wo ihr hingehört.


----------



## Angvar (2. August 2007)

Falls es sich wirklich so zugetragen hast, wie du sagst wäre es wirklich lächerlich.
Allerdings bilde ich mir i.d.r kein Urteil solange ich nicht beide Seiten gehört habe. Kann ja auch ebenso gut sein das du auch aus anderen Gründen gekickt worden bist und diese hier verschweigst.

Das sollten sich evtl. auch alle anderen überlegen die voreilig ihr Urteil bilden...


----------



## Fräsh (2. August 2007)

Angvar schrieb:


> Falls es sich wirklich so zugetragen hast, wie du sagst wäre es wirklich lächerlich.
> Allerdings bilde ich mir i.d.r kein Urteil solange ich nicht beide Seiten gehört habe. Kann ja auch ebenso gut sein das du auch aus anderen Gründen gekickt worden bist und diese hier verschweigst.
> 
> Das sollten sich evtl. auch alle anderen überlegen die voreilig ihr Urteil bilden...



Du kannst es gerne bei Mobax, Elitepech, Elegant......blablubb prüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server Onyxia wie schon erwähnt xD

Na gut ich gebs ja zu, als ich gemerkt habe das ich/wir bei ihnen nicht mehr weiterkomme
mit Argumenten, haben wir den TS im Raid ausgeknippst xD . War aber ohnehin schon gekickt.
Die Diskussionen gingen ja nicht 5Min. sondern Wochenlang, bis die Herrn Leader sich so in 
die Ecke gedrängt vorkamen, dass sie sich intelligenterweise nur noch mit einem Kick zu
helfen wussten. Als dann andere laut aufgeschrien haben sind 3 weiter Lückenbüßer geflogen.

Die konnten ja noch nichma einen Satz mit ohne Rechtschreibfehler schreiben...Interpunktion 
ganz zu schweigen xD (wobei das auch nicht meine grosse Stärke ist....aber die waren ächt
tu matsch vor mi)

Mehr habe ich zu meiner Verteidigung nicht mehr zu sagen xD


----------



## Gradius@PTR (2. August 2007)

ich komm on   und war drausen


----------



## Anderoth (2. August 2007)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> ich komm on   und war drausen



Und was war der Grund?


----------



## Eliara Larethian (2. August 2007)

Ich wurde zwar nie aus einer Gilde gekickt, aber ich hab trotzdem ne tolle Geschichte^^

Ich hab zuerst auf einem Server gespielt, hab dann meine Chars auf einen anderen Server transferiert, weil mein Freund und zukünftiger Ehemann dort ne Gilde hatte und dort Gildenchef war. Wir haben dann zusammen gequestet usw, und waren deswegen auch immer zusammen im TS in einem Channel. Nach ca. 3 Monaten, wurde meinem Freund vorgeworfen, dass er als Gildenchef nicht mehr so viel online ist, seit er mit mir zusammen ist, und dass es überhaupt schlecht ist, dass er mit mir zusammen ist, weil er sich deswegen nicht mehr so um die Gilde kümmert, als wie er Solo war. (Anmerkung: Bevor wir zusammen waren hat er nach der Arbeit ca. 8 Stunden/Tag gezockt und dannach halt nur mehr 6 Stunden, weil wir doch ab und an was zusammen unternommen haben oder auch mal etwas Zeit für uns haben wollten, ist glaub ich verständlich, oder?)
Diese Person, die meinem Freund das vorgeworfen hat, hat dann auch noch einen längeren Thread bei uns am Forum verfasst, wo diese Person nochmals alle Gründe aufgezählt hat, warum es shice ist, dass er mit mir zusammen ist, und welche Nachteile das gegenüber der Gilde hat. Und weil diese Person es nicht eingesehen hat, dass sie sich ihn mit mir teilen musste, weil er ja um 2 Stunden weniger gezockt hat, hat diese Person die Gilde dann verlassen. 

Soviel zum Thema Pärchen in einer Gilde^^


----------



## Fräsh (2. August 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Ich wurde zwar nie aus einer Gilde gekickt, aber ich hab trotzdem ne tolle Geschichte^^
> 
> Ich hab zuerst auf einem Server gespielt, hab dann meine Chars auf einen anderen Server transferiert, weil mein Freund und zukünftiger Ehemann dort ne Gilde hatte und dort Gildenchef war. Wir haben dann zusammen gequestet usw, und waren deswegen auch immer zusammen im TS in einem Channel. Nach ca. 3 Monaten, wurde meinem Freund vorgeworfen, dass er als Gildenchef nicht mehr so viel online ist, seit er mit mir zusammen ist, und dass es überhaupt schlecht ist, dass er mit mir zusammen ist, weil er sich deswegen nicht mehr so um die Gilde kümmert, als wie er Solo war. (Anmerkung: Bevor wir zusammen waren hat er nach der Arbeit ca. 8 Stunden/Tag gezockt und dannach halt nur mehr 6 Stunden, weil wir doch ab und an was zusammen unternommen haben oder auch mal etwas Zeit für uns haben wollten, ist glaub ich verständlich, oder?)
> Diese Person, die meinem Freund das vorgeworfen hat, hat dann auch noch einen längeren Thread bei uns am Forum verfasst, wo diese Person nochmals alle Gründe aufgezählt hat, warum es shice ist, dass er mit mir zusammen ist, und welche Nachteile das gegenüber der Gilde hat. Und weil diese Person es nicht eingesehen hat, dass sie sich ihn mit mir teilen musste, weil er ja um 2 Stunden weniger gezockt hat, hat diese Person die Gilde dann verlassen.
> ...



omfg....unglaublich xD


----------



## Anderoth (2. August 2007)

Das klingt ja schon fast so, als ob diese Person in deinen Freund verknallt war xD


----------



## Thareen (2. August 2007)

Bisher bin ich zwar noch nie aus einem Clan oder einer Gilde geflogen (egal welches Game), jedoch möchte ich hierbei erwähnen dass eine Gilde/Clan um erfolgreich zu sein nicht unbedingt auch unmenschlich sein muss.

Was die Diskussionen über Gildenkicks betrifft wollte ich hier eigentlich nur mal was amüsantes lesen und musste feststellen, dass manche diesen Thread für ihre Hasstriaden missbrauchen. Wer im Recht oder Unrecht ist interessiert hier glaube ich keinen und gehört auch nicht hierher. Macht dazu einen eigenen Thread auf und lasst diesen hier beim Topic: Der lächerlichste Grund aus einer Gilde geflogen zu sein.
Wens dennoch interessiert, hat sich ohnehin den dazugehörigen Blog durchgelesen (ich z.b. habs getan)

Dazu folgende wahre Geschichte um zu verdeutlichen dass man nicht unmenschlich sein muss um erfolgreich zu sein.
(vorsicht langer Text und 0 Humor^^):
Bevor ich mit WoW angefangen habe war ich (bins immer noch) Hoher Rat & Gründer von einem Multigamingclan (Hoher Rat ist der höchste Rang innerhalb des Clans. Insgesamt sind 5 Personen Inhaber dieses Postens, was einen Missbrauch von Macht unterbinden soll und dies auch exzellent bewerkstelligt.
Kicks brauchen zum Bleistift eine Mehrheitsentscheidung des Hohen Rates und vor allem einen verdammt guten Grund!)
Der besagte Clan hat einst als Funclan in einem Weltraumshooter (Freelancer) seine Existenz begonnen.
Mit der Zeit ist man dann auch auf andere Spiele übergegangen, ohne jedoch die alten allzu sehr zu vernachlässigen.
In jedem der Games in welchem dieser Clan als solcher tätig ist/war hat/hatte dieser schnell einen Platz im oberen Bereich der Top10 auf dem jeweiligen Server/Game inne.
Nach aussen hin erscheinen wir fast allen auf den ersten Blick als arrogant, erbarmungslos, gnadenlos... u.s.w. unbeliebt und zutiefst verhasst bei unseren Feinden, geschätzt bei unseren Verbündeten.
Wer uns aber mit der Zeit näher/besser kannte wusste dass wir ganz anders drauf sind.
Selbst unsere erbittersten Feinde hatten irgendwann raus das wir nur RPG betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Atmosphäre innerhalb der Community ist sehr freundschaftlich, fast schon familiär.
Man kennt so ziemlich jeden mit Vornamen, nutzt aber fast ausschliesslich den jeweiligen Ingamenick aus Effizenzgründen bei Raids oder ähnlichem. Auch wenn man einige Personen davon im RL kennt.
Man kann auch über alles mögliche offen reden ohne Repressalien befürchten zu müssen.
Diskussionen und Debatten sind erwünscht. Kritik wird als Anregung gesehen etwas besser machen zu können als ohnehin schon.
Einen gesunden Sinn für Humor setzen wir übrigens vorraus!
Ebenso gibt es mehrere Ehepaare, einige Verlobte, einige sonstwie liierte, einige Päärchen und wie in so ziemlich jeder Communtiy sehr sehr viele Singles jedlichen Geschlechts.
Dass dann mal ein Päärchen sich mit Schatzi oder Hasi oder so begrüßt ist normal und wird auch so akzeptiert.
Beschwert hat sich bislang niemand und alle bei uns wissen dass man mit mir über jeden shice reden kann.
Übertrieben hat es bislang aber noch niemand und sollte so etwas jemals vorkommen gibt es erst einmal eine freundliche Ermahnung so etwas zukünftig bitte zu unterlassen.
Ein Grund für einen Kick sehe ich dabei aber noch lange nicht, solange es nicht in C6 ausartet.
Auch wenn einige jetzt vielleicht denken dass dies ein ab 18 Club ist... weit gefehlt, der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ~35 Jahren. Der älteste Member ist 62 und der Jüngste 14. Wobei der Grossteil der Member zwischen 20 und 40 angesiedelt ist.
Worauf wir wert legen und darauf achten ist dass wir nur solche Leute bei uns aufzunehmen, welche auch eine gewisse Reife an den Tag legen. Der 14jährige wird z.b. von allen neueren immer deutlich älter geschätzt.
Sowohl von der Stimme, dem Schreibstil, dem Verhalten und vor allem von der geistigen Reife her könnte man diesen locker auf 20 schätzen wenn man das wahre Alter nicht kennt.
Einer unserer wichtigsten Grundsätze ist dennoch folgender: Das RL geht in jedem Falle vor!
Was das Gegenseitige geben und nehmen betrifft so gibt es da nie Probleme, die Community steht im Vordergrund, erst danach kommt der einzelne Member.
Gegenseitige Hilfe ist das A und O.
Man gibt was man kann und bekommt was man braucht. Ganz einfach. Funktioniert auch immer wunderbar.
Auch wenn ich in diesem Clan dank WoW & RL momentan fast nur administrative Tätigkeiten ausführe, so gab es während meiner gesamten Amtszeit vom Leader in den Anfangszeiten bis zum Hohen Rat bei diesem Clan seit der Gründung dessen bislang nur drei Kicks welche aber allesamt mehr als verdient und vor allem mutwillig selbstverschuldet waren.
Der erste Kick war wegen unsachgemäßer Ausdrucksweise in besonderen Maßstab.... soll heissen dass der geflamed hat was das Zeug hält und dies weit unter der Gürtellinie. Ermahnung -> Verwarnung -> Abstimmung 5/0 -> kick.
Der zweite Kick war ein nachgewiesener Cheater. Serverban -> Überprüfung -> Abstimmung 5/0 (pro forma) -> Kick.
Der dritte Kick war wieder ein flamer, welcher sogar noch extremer war als der erste. Ermahnung -> Verwarnung -> Abstimmung 5/0 -> kick.
Der letzte Vorfall war vor über einem Jahr.
Nachgewiesene Spione & übermäßig lange unangemeldete Inaktivität bei einzelnen Games (was bei manchen davon fatal sein kann, wenn diese einen Monat oder länger beträgt) lasse ich mal aussen vor.

Alles in allem bin ich auf das was damals mit der Gründung eines Funclans begann um einen anderen zu ärgern, bis hin zum Umfunktionieren des kleinen Terrorclans zu einem gut durchorganisierten, funktionierenden und erfolgreichen Multigamingclan mehr als zufrieden mit dem Endergebniss und Stolz darauf ein Teil dieser grossartigen Community zu sein.

Fazit: Um als Eliteclan zu gelten muss man nicht unmenschlich handeln, es geht auch anders!

P.s. dies ist nicht als Werbung für den beschriebenen Multigamingclan zu werten, des weiteren werde ich auch weder den Namen dessen noch die HP nennen. Da dieser offiziell nicht bei WoW vertreten ist, braucht dies auch niemanden zu interessieren.
Dies dient nur als Beispiel wie man es machen kann und dennoch erfolgreich sein kann!

mfG
Thareen


----------



## Myhordi (2. August 2007)

Fabi112 schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal aus ner gilde geworfen weil ich grad im bg war und ich gefragt wurde ob ich n PvP-Twink war/bin.
> ich antwortete mit nem makro : kann grad net, bin bg.
> darauf sagte er:
> "Oh du bist ja sehr hart
> ...


echt? was war da den für en gilde


----------



## Shaure (14. Oktober 2007)

also leute....ich kann nur sagen, dass ich grosteil der stories eigentlich nur nur sau komisch und teilweise kindisch von den gildenmeistern finde, und wer ne gute gilde ist, allianzspieler, auf dem realm "der mithrilorden" und lvl 58-70 ist, der soll mal bei der gilde blutende schatten anfragen..is ne echt gute gilde und gute gemeinschaft....nur muss man da lle 14 tage erscheinen, weil man da aosnt auch gekickt wird!!


----------



## Phobius (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin aus 2 Gilden geflogen weil ich net anwesend war und mich net abgemeldet hab.
Das Problem war halt dass ich mich erstmal wieder um mein RL kümmern musste und WoW total in den Hintergrund verschoben hab (wer das nicht kann, mein Beileid!).

Sonst noch aus keiner Gilde geflogen, wenn dann wegen zu wenig Aktivität verlassen oder weil mich die Leitung, gelinde gesagt, angekotzt hat ^^


----------



## powertube (14. Oktober 2007)

bin vor kurzem aus meiner gilde geflogen weil ich mich über ein anderes member lustig gemacht habe. 

im gildenchat: 

Member: gib mal koords... 
Member: ups, ferkerter chat
Ich:        was fürn ferkel?
Member: nicht ferkel du trottel 
Member: "ferkert" 
Ich:        achso ok, hab ne leichte Lese-Schreib-Schwäche ^^ 
Ich:        verzeih mir...

wurd dann vom gildenmeister gekickt. ^^


----------



## nalcarya (14. Oktober 2007)

powertube schrieb:


> bin vor kurzem aus meiner gilde geflogen weil ich mich über ein anderes member lustig gemacht habe.
> 
> im gildenchat:
> 
> ...


Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McCain (14. Oktober 2007)

also ma so als frage hat sich irgendwer mal den text auf seinem blog angeschaut???
und dazu auch noch den comment eines ex kollegen?????
das lässt mich doch ma daran zweifeln das Nimbrod hier das unschulds lam is .
und da mir die argumentation seines ex kollegen um einiges mehr zusagt und ich dagegen aus der von nimrod iwie nich schlau werd (naja schlau werden^^ ich versteh sie halt nicht^^) urteile ich wiefolgt nääämlich nimbrod stellt sich besser hin als er ist oder kann er etwa was dagegen vorweisen???

PS: ich halte nix von Satzzeichen,Rechtschreibung und Sprachlicher Vollendung also beschwert euch auch net^^


----------



## kaali (14. Oktober 2007)

jeder der damit ein problem hat der is einfach nur neidisch das manche menschen noch ein leben haben, sowelche leute sollte mein kein wow spielen lassen, die denken doch wirklich irgentetwas von disziplin und soweiter erzählen zu müssen obwohl se nur ein kleiner wicht sind der ganzen tag am pc hockt und seine gilde verwaltet, auf diese weise versuchen sie noch ein bisschen Macht oder Ruhm (wie mans auch nennen mag) zu ernten bevor sie im rl wieder bald das heulen anfangen weil sie von allen wie ein stück sch... behandelt werden und von den hässlichsten weibern nicht mal mittem arsch angeschaut werden. Ihr tut mir echt leid macht weiter so ihr seid ja so ein toller und starker geist (aber nur im wow) cya leutz spielt weniger und werdet nicht genauso


----------



## monster2 (14. Oktober 2007)

hier sind echt ein paar irr-witzige kicks^^

zur sache mit nimbrod:was die wahrheit ist wird wie es aussieht für immer ein geheimnis bleiben aber ein witziger gildenwurd "wäre" es ja


ich hab glückliche weisse sowas noch nicht erleben müssen mit gildenwürfen

aber wieso einige menschen bei hase oder anderen wörter dieser art ausrassten ist mir ein rätsel(bitte um erklärung)

@powertube:der ferkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
monsterz
(norgannon^^)


----------



## Averageman (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich wurde auf Mug Thol aus Nich die mama rausgeschmissen, weil ich dort gesagt habe, dass es innerhalb der Gilde ein bisschen mehr zusammenhalt geben sollte bzw. nicht jeder so auf "solo" tun soll. Schon cool wenn man nicht mal einpaar Tipps geben kann...


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Oktober 2007)

kaali schrieb:


> jeder der damit ein problem hat der is einfach nur neidisch das manche menschen noch ein leben haben, sowelche leute sollte mein kein wow spielen lassen, die denken doch wirklich irgentetwas von disziplin und soweiter erzählen zu müssen obwohl se nur ein kleiner wicht sind der ganzen tag am pc hockt und seine gilde verwaltet, auf diese weise versuchen sie noch ein bisschen Macht oder Ruhm (wie mans auch nennen mag) zu ernten bevor sie im rl wieder bald das heulen anfangen weil sie von allen wie ein stück sch... behandelt werden und von den hässlichsten weibern nicht mal mittem arsch angeschaut werden. Ihr tut mir echt leid macht weiter so ihr seid ja so ein toller und starker geist (aber nur im wow) cya leutz spielt weniger und werdet nicht genauso



hast du ein besseres leben? glaube kaum


----------



## Teufelskiler (14. Oktober 2007)

bei mir wars so das ich wegn meines Alters aus der gilde geworfen wurde.....
naja ihr wart doch auch ma so alt oder?
Hoffe es gibt in der großen weiten welt noch ein paar andere leute die so denken wie ich -.-


----------



## Blaner (14. Oktober 2007)

Kick durch eine meiner früheren Gilden:
Der Dialog ging ungefähr so:

Gildie:  "Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken über unser neues Gildenwamps gemacht, wie
            es aussehen soll?"
Ich:      "Also mir gefällt das derzeitige nicht soo toll, wir könnten es ja gleich Rosa machen"
Gildie:   "Rosa - warum nicht?
Ich:      "Ich will doch nicht Mitglied sein in einem Tuntenverein ^^"
Gildie:   "Das meinst du jetzt nicht im Ernst oder?"
Ich:      "Warum nicht? ^^!
System:"Blaner wurde aus der Gilde von XXX entfernt"

Ich lach mich weg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den WoW Gilden geht es derzeitig zunehmender Heftiger zu als in der freien Wirtschaft.
Ich fordere:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kündigungsschutz
Mitbestimmung
Tarifautonomie
Demoktatische Ansätze
Soziale Kompetenz
Arbeitsschutz
Geregelte Arbeitszeit
Geregelter Urlaub
Wo geht es hier auf die Straße?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (14. Oktober 2007)

also ei meiner ersten gilde wurde ich gekickt weil ich 2 stunden nich online war dann hat mich der gildenmeister angeflüstert und gesagt werd ein suchti und du darfst wieder rein xD ich hab mir so ein abgelacht


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin noch nie aus einer Gilde geflogen, aber wenns mir zu blöd wurde dann gabs /gquit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Unglaublich was ihr hier für Sachen schreibt. Da traut man sich ja gar nicht mehr in einer Gilde den Mund aufzumachen....gilt vor allem @ Averagemann, denn Nich die mama kenn ich auch, aber das die so sind?....

Dennoch was Nim angeht bin ich hier für CLOSED! Entweder die Leute schreiben ihre Erfahrungen mit Rausschmiss oder nicht. Die Sache scheint in eine Richtung zu gehen in der wir alle nicht mitreden können,
ich persönlich halte mich da lieber fern!

Greeeeeeeeeeeeetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> also ei meiner ersten gilde wurde ich gekickt weil ich 2 stunden nich online war dann hat mich der gildenmeister angeflüstert und gesagt werd ein suchti und du darfst wieder rein xD ich hab mir so ein abgelacht



So eine Gilde kenn ich auch --> Dal Marok auf Dalvengyr, aber das sind nur nette Jungs (grüß Dich Sebastian  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!! Die sagen aber wenigstens von vorn herein, das sie "Dauerzogger" ham wolln und nicht später....


----------



## Ghosty 123 (14. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> So eine Gilde kenn ich auch --> Dal Marok auf Dalvengyr, aber das sind nur nette Jungs (grüß Dich Sebastian
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Dauerzogger" = Leute ohne RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Ghosty schrieb:


> "Dauerzogger" = Leute ohne RL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, spaßig ist sowas weiß Gott nicht. Ein Bekannter von mir muss deswegen in Therapie,
weil er das Spiel als "sein RL" sah, aber kein RL in dem Sinne mehr hatte. Sowas ist traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gelena (14. Oktober 2007)

Kollege von mir wurde aus der Guild gekickt weil er sich als Hunter geweigert hat sich an den Repkosten vom MT zu beteiligen weil er sich Totstellen kann. 

Alberne Kiste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldman (14. Oktober 2007)

bin einmal aus der gilde geflogen weil ich nicht aktiv genug war (75% raidbeteiligung bei 7 raids die woche)
und hab vor einigen tagen meine letzte gilde verlassen weil ich nach ner op den anschluss verloren habe und zu keinen raids mehr mitgenommen wurde und wer braucht ne gilde wenn die dich nich mitnehmen.


----------



## Silmarion (14. Oktober 2007)

ich bin aus einer raid-gilde geflogen, weil die meinten, ich würde dem tank immer die aggro klauen(die er nur mit  donnerknall aufbaute) fand ich ziemlich schwach, da hätte ich es als schurke besser gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Oktober 2007)

Blaner schrieb:


> Kick durch eine meiner früheren Gilden:
> Der Dialog ging ungefähr so:
> 
> Gildie:  "Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken über unser neues Gildenwamps gemacht, wie
> ...


Aber vielleicht war er oder wer anders in der Gildenleitung schwul und du hast damit einen wunden Punkt getroffen |D Trotzdem ein lustiger Grund für einen Rausschmiss.


----------



## Thedynamike (14. Oktober 2007)

Eine Ex-Gilde von mir hatte einen Schwulen rausgeworden, weil er halt Schwul war. Ich fand das nicht in Ordnung, war ja schon richtig diskriminierend, deshalb habe ich die Gilde kurzerhand verlassen, worauf mir die Ex-Gildies "Schwuchtel" und "Arschficker" hinterher geworfen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarion (14. Oktober 2007)

@ vor poaster: nicht der, der in de arsch fickt is schwul, sodern der, der sich ficken lässt... 
ansonten fand ich das richtig anständig von dir.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Silmarion schrieb:


> @ vor poaster: nicht der, der in de arsch fickt is schwul, sodern der, der sich ficken lässt...
> ansonten fand ich das richtig anständig von dir....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG....ich glaub du kommst vom Thema ab.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarion (14. Oktober 2007)

wieso? war ein beitrag zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2007)

Also der lächerlichste Grund, warum ich aus einer Gilde geflogen bin? Hmm, was war das noch mal? Ach ja, ich war 2 Monate nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tauronas (15. Oktober 2007)

Mein erster Port hier ... bin schon lange am lesen und finde die ganzen sachen hier im forum auch immer wieder sehr lustig informativ etc.

also war zu anfangszeiten von bc kam in der gilde das gesprächsthema auf eine inet seite auf der man die server und jeweiligen gilden in eine rangliste gepackt hatte, nach memberzahl...

...da meine damalige gilde (mit der ich eh wenig zu tun hatte) ziemlich viele member glaube warn fast 300 inklusive aller möglichen twinks etc. hatte sagte doch glatt einer guckt mal wier sind eine der besten gilden auf dem server ( mc war nich clear und alles andere sowieso nicht), der meinung waren auch andere in der gilde und haben sich voll gefreut.. nach dem motto juhu wir haben viele member und sind die oder eine der besten gilden auf dem server

...wollte die leute dann mal auf den boden der tatsachen zurückholen und hab mal gefragt wie man behaupten kann eine der besten gilden zu sein wenn man wohl noch nichts aber wirklich noch garnichts erreicht hat.

...naja nach einigem geflame auf meine person bezogen hab ich dann selber mal bisschen angefangen und den leuten mal gesagt dass sie sich mal nicht lächerlich machen sollten mit solchen aussagen und doch mal lieber überlegen sollten, was es denn ausmachen würde eine der betsten gilden zu sein, bezogen auf erfolge natürlich..


....naja dann kam halt nur sowas von wegen kannst dus nich einsehn wir sind die besten etc.. hab dann nurnoch pparmal laut gelacht und schon war ich aus der gilde ^^

so long .. auf weiter beiträge meinerseits....


----------



## Huntara (15. Oktober 2007)

Silmarion schrieb:


> wieso? war ein beitrag zum thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okaaaaaaayyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phinix (15. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Finde die geschichte auch etwas Lächerlich

Ich wurde darmals zu MC Zeiten aus einer gilde geschmissen weil ich nicht umskillen wolte auf Holy (war zur MC zeiten wo Heiler mangelware waren)

Mfg Phinix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (15. Oktober 2007)

Schon lange her:

war damals noch relativ neu in wow
in meiner ersten gilde hat einer mal /gquit im gchat geschrieben

da ich 0 plan hatte was das bringt hab ichs halt mal ausprobiert :>
die leute ham sich schlapp gelacht
naja ich war zumindest nicht der einzige wurde mir danach gesagt ...


----------



## Szyslak (15. Oktober 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Schon lange her:
> 
> war damals noch relativ neu in wow
> in meiner ersten gilde hat einer mal /gquit im gchat geschrieben
> ...


LOL
So was ähnliches habe ich mal gemacht...

_[Gilde] Busy: ./bzwpd und /gquit sitzen auf dem Baum. /bzwpd fällt runter. Wer bleibt oben sitzen?
XXXXXX verlässt die Gilde.
YYYYYY verlässt die Gilde.
ZZZZZZ verlässt die Gilde.
[Gilde] Spieler1: LOOOL
[Gilde] Spieler2: omg
[Gilde] Spieler3: xD
[Gilde] Spieler4: lol
[Gilde] Busy: sorry das wollte ich nicht!_

Das war meine erste Gilde.. Ein Kollege hat mir damals geholfen wie man WoW zockt und sagte mir das ich das mal schreiben solle. Es wäre angeblich ein witziges Gildenspielchen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surangumal (15. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin noch nie aus einer Gilde geflogen, allerdings suche ich mir die Leute auch gründlich aus.

Naja, kann aber jedem passieren, denn wir wissen alle:

Jeden Tag wächst die Anzahl der Leute die mich am Ar*** lecken können.


----------



## Thyphon (15. Oktober 2007)

das thema is gut..
da hab ich auch schon erfahrung..^^
ich bin mit meinen (damals) lvl 47 schurken in deine low lvl gilde..
und wir gingen erstma gnome..
also ein "gildenrun" wenn man so will..
also tank prist usw alles aus gilde..
und dann hab ich eig immer aggro gehabt..
ich mein welcher tank mit lvl 27 oder was der hatte
kann die aggro vo nem 47 schurken halten?
ich war eig der tank..
das hat den leader schon mal aufgeregt..
aber was will ich machen..?
der kann 20 sec antanken..
ich geh hin..
hinterhalt -> aggro
finte.. -> keine aggro.. (vll^^)
i-n special -> aggro..
wird gespottet..
2 sec später wieder aggro..
am schluss vom run als der boss downging
hab ich dann spasshalber in gildenchannel geschrieben:

"<tank aus leidenschaft"

der leader bekam n anfall,
flamte mich zu was ich für ein aggroganter noob sei
ich soll doch mal spielen lernen..
einen tank zieht man keine aggro
egal was für ein lvl unterschied is!
und und und..
aber ich kann ja sonst nix machen.. 
und bin gefolgen..
dann hab ich ein kumpl aus der gilde gefragt was mit dem abgeht..
und er meinte das der leader immer so is..
und verliss die gilde kurz daraufhin..
omfg
mit fehlen die wort wenn ich noch drandenke..

so weit von mir..

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (15. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> LOL
> So was ähnliches habe ich mal gemacht...
> 
> _[Gilde] Busy: ./bzwpd und /gquit sitzen auf dem Baum. /bzwpd fällt runter. Wer bleibt oben sitzen?
> ...



ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL !!!

ne is aber nicht dein ernst oder ? 

oh mein gott !!! wie geil ist denn das ?
ich lach mich kaputtttttt ! wahahaahhaahhaha


----------



## Deadwool (15. Oktober 2007)

Wir hatten mal einen Neuen in unserer Gilde, der war ganz versessen auf das Thunderfury, jenes legendäre Schwert aus MC (war noch vor BC). 
Ich hab ihm gesagt dass er das Teil kaum je zusammenbekommen würde, schon wegen der 160 Arkanitbarren, die damals ein Vermögen wert waren. Darauf hat er gemeint dass man von einer guten Gilde erwarten könne dass sie einem sowas ermögliche. Mein Kumpel und ich waren gerade im TS und mussten laut lachen. 

Unsere Gilde war nicht besonders gross, und selbst wenn wir es gekonnt hätten jemandem diesen Wunsch zu erfüllen, er wärs bestimmt nicht gewesen. Offenbar hatte er bloss eine Gilde gesucht der ihn in eine MC Raidgruppe aufnimmt und ihm diesen orangen Zahnstocher zusammenfarmte. Jedenfalls haben wir ihm klar gemacht dass wir keine Gilde sind die ihm das ermöglichen könne. 

Als er darauf fragte ob wir nichts dagegen hätten wenn er sich in absehbarer Zeit nach einer neuen Gilde umsehen würde, haben wir ihn gefragt ob wir ihm dabei helfen dürfen. Sein Fehler dass er mit ja antwortete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadolock (15. Oktober 2007)

Wurde mal aus einer low Gilde geschmiessen weil ich einen lvl16 schurke keinen GS gemacht hab , ich war lvl 59, der hätte ihn ohnehin nicht nützen können... 
Er hat das im Gildenchannel gepostet und als ich Antworten wollte: Sie sind in keiner Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nachhinein kann ich nur mehr darüber lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (15. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL !!!
> 
> ne is aber nicht dein ernst oder ?
> 
> ...


Ich war junge lvl 25 und vorher nie in einer Gilde..
Ich saß da, tippte das was mein Kollege sagte.. 
Anschliessend saß ich da etwas verwirrt und verdutzt während mein Kollege fast vor Lachen gestorben wäre..
Und das ist der Wahrheit!


----------



## Thorgun (15. Oktober 2007)

Schon krasse Geschichten.

Also wir haben eine sehr familäre Gilde, der "harte Kern" kennt sich schon länger und kommt somit wunderbar klar, man redet gerne mal im TS , im GChat steppt eh immer der Bär usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also über Hasi und Co. hat sich noch nie einer aufgeregt.

Bei uns werden Leute auch nur gekickt, die sich über die Gilde aufregen, die nur rum meckern, die alles besser wissen usw.  Ab und an werden auch welche gekickt, die noch nie einen Ton im GChat oder TS gesagt haben. 

Das passt einfach nicht zu unsere Gilde, weil wir wie gesagt eine sehr familäre und komunikative Gilde sind, die gerne auch mal so quatschen,helfen usw.

P.s. Ich wurde noch nie raus geschmissen, weil das meine erste Gilde ist und ich da wohl auch so schnell nicht weg gehen werde, die Chemie passt einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (15. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> LOL
> So was ähnliches habe ich mal gemacht...
> 
> _[Gilde] Busy: ./bzwpd und /gquit sitzen auf dem Baum. /bzwpd fällt runter. Wer bleibt oben sitzen?
> ...




Wie geil ist DAS denn- rofl!


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (15. Oktober 2007)

Hatte mal eine ähnliche Situation. Ich war gerade neu in der Gilde und wir bereiteten einen Ini-Besuch vor, sprich Gruppe suchen. Als ein Jäger dazu kam meinte eines der Gildenmitglieder, "Och nö, keine scheiß Jäger", worauf ich entgegnete, "so scheiße sind Jäger nun auch nicht". 
Folge war eine Verwarnung des Gildenleiters, ich möge die Gossensprache ablegen. Eigentlich ziemlich witzig, ich habe gerade einen Untoten gespielt, aber im Ernst, was sollte das?
Ich habe ihm dann erst mal in eine 30 minütige Diskussion verwickelt und die Gilde anschließend wieder verlassen.
Es ist halt nicht jeder geeignet Gildenleiter zu sein, eigentlich sind es echt wenige, die das gut können, leider.


----------



## Moonshadov (15. Oktober 2007)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...




1. Ist bei uns in der Gilde auch n Pärchen, damit hat auch keiner ein Problem.
2. Gildentreffen - Mein erstes, muss man dazu sagen. Ich hatte mir zu diesem Anlass in-Game Alkohol gekauft.
Als ich ein paar mal fragte, ob jemand etwas ab haben wollte, habe ich die Message des Leader überlesen: Gamer, es reicht jetzt.
Als ich mich entschuldigt hab, wurd ich auch schon gegickt. 
Greetz an Vivere ^^o

MFG
Moonshadov


----------



## Zermeran (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also zu meiner Gilde:


Wir sind 10 Arbeitskollegen, die alle Lust am WoW spielen haben, also, eine Gilde gegründet, zusammen gelevelt, inis gemacht, pvp gespielt.

Wir haben alle Rang 1 in unserer Gilde, jeder kann mitbestimmen und es kommt trotzdem nicht zu unstimmigkeiten. Ist vielleicht doch wirklich von Vorteil, wenn man sich auch persönlich kennt, und das am besten schon sehr lange!!

Klar gibt es bei uns auch einen Gildenmeister, aber der soll mich mal kicken, ich bin sein Reallife-Chef :-)!!!


----------



## Genomchen (15. Oktober 2007)

@ Shadolock
Natürlich kannst du dem nen GS herstellen, du hast doch verschiedene Stufen von dem. Wenn ich Kumpels zieh muss ich denen auch nen Lowie GS herstellen. Klar, der unten in deiner Leiste ist für die andern zu hoch, aber in deinem Lehrbuch sind die lowen GS noch drin, musst sie dir halt nur auf nen slot ziehen, oder du stellst sie direkt aus dem Lehrbuch her ;-)


----------



## Fallin Angel (15. Oktober 2007)

dazu sag ich nur OMG^^ was für ne spießer waren bestimmt `menschen` die im leben noch keine frau hatten und vergessen haben wie die sonne aussieht naja traurig ...

zu den gilden..
es ist immer besser ne gilde zu haben bei der die leute sich auch im rl kennen da hat man die wenigsten probs..


----------



## Mamasus (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich MUSSTE mal jemanden kicken (glaube waren auch 2), weil er ununterbrochen auf einem anderen rumgehackt hat!!! auch nach wiederhohlten gesprächen per ts und gutem zureden der restlichen member, hat er es nicht eingesehen. tja, tat mir leid für ihn... aber aufgrund seines unangebrachten verhaltens ist die gilde nahezu zerfallen!!! also, es sind nicht immernur die gm's die böse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde Leute für den exessiven Miss... verzeihung, Gebrauch von Ingame-Sprache in Foren aus der Gilde kicken... *g* Gott klingt das grausam..


----------



## Mamasus (16. Oktober 2007)

wen meinst zam? *kopf einzieht und hoft die axt NICHT abzukriegen*


----------



## Lungentorpedo (16. Oktober 2007)

Wurde aus der Gilde geworfen weil ich mit Gildenkollegen über Cannabis-Indoor Aufzucht geplaudert hatte. Gut manche Leute reagiern da empfindlich. Lächerlich war es nur die halbe Gilde hat da mit mir rumgelabert und ich wurde als einzigster gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

€dit: Sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, eswär während nem BWL Raid.
Aber WoW Zeit ist ja glücklicherweise vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vermisse aber den 12 Jährigen Hunter aus der Gilde, der Typ hat gerockt!


----------



## Genomchen (16. Oktober 2007)

Kein Comment...


----------



## motti (16. Oktober 2007)

tjo was mir zu dem thema einfällt...

lange ists her, trug sich ca so zu;

mein erster char, ein horden dudu, blutiger anfänger der ich war hatte ich natürlich vieeele fragen - an wen wendet man sich; an die gilde.

Ich war zu der zeit natürlich der einzige in der gilde der noch nicht 60 war, bzw war es die high end gilde meines bruders... (nax etc.)

Tja hatte eben mal wieder ne frage und stelle die im gilden channel; auf einmal fangen ein paar tolle offis an zu maulen, "so blöde fragen etc. etc." 

ich frage daraufhin ob sie schon alles gewusst haben, wie sie mit dem spiel begonnen haben...

tjo .. keine antwort - kick

daraufhin wollte ich fragen warum ich rausgeschmissen worden bin (/w) ... ignor .. schade, schade dabei LIEBE ich drundsatzdiskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja, irgendwie fliegt bei mir die sicherung ... geh zum pc von meinem brüderlein, steig in die gilden hp ein und setze mal ganz locker von jedem dieser offis die dkps um 98 % zurueck, mit der begründung von "unkollegialen verhaltens" 

... meinem bruder ne mail geschickt und mich totgelacht bei den 1000 ten foren einträgen IGMs etc.

meine güte, muss noch immer lachen wenn ich an die aktion denke 

(dkp habens natürlich nicht wirklich verloren - war mir ja egal)

hatte dann aber nach der aktion noch wunderbare monate in der gilde und die aktion war der brüller im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(na wer zieht mich Kloster? wehe es meldet sich keiner, sonst gibts eines mit der dkp keule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## teroa (16. Oktober 2007)

ich hab real-live

tjo bei mir wars ich verbringe mehr zeit im RL und stand als tank nicht mehr wirklich zur vefügung außer zu raids... außerdem war ich nicht einer meinung mit dem leader.... im gildeforum hat der leader dann geschrieben ich mach eh nix für die gilde usw 
(ich konnte es net lesen (habs mir sagen lassen ) da ich schon gelöscht worden war)
aber bei dem leader ist das normal mittlerweile besteht die gilde eh nur noch aus max 10-11 leuten
jeder der nicht seiner meinung ist oder sich beugt da kommt dann so spruch wie keine geistige reife usw 
innerhalb von 1 monat hat er 3 leute rausgekickt und einer ist freiwillig gegangen immer mit dem selben spruch.

aber was will mann erwarten der hat keine RL ,keine freunde und nur nen hund


----------



## Bazdash (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich war mit inem Twink am questen und wurde von einem Magier unterstützt. Er war noch recht sympathisch und er ladete mich in seine Gilde ein. Schön und gut. Er fragte mich, ob ich einen zweiten Char habe und ich sagte ihm, dass mein Main auch Gildenlos sei. Er sagte dann, dass ich doch schnell umloggen solle, was ich aber nicht tat, weil ich grade so schön im Spiel war. Er sagte dann, dass ich mich sowieso nicht für die Gilde einsetzten würde, wenn ich jetzt nicht umlogge, worauf ich antwortete, dass immer noch ich entscheide, wann ich umlogge ... Sie wurden von XY aus der Gilde geworfen.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2007)

Naja 

Bei der alten gilde wurd ich ma gekickt (mit 60 ^^ mc/bwl und so)

Ich mochte alle bis auf den gildenleader/hunterleader und seinen dämlichen hunter kolege mit grün eq den er geinvt hat

Daraufhin hab ich einen post ins bewerbungsforum gemacht^^ (war oft raidleader)

Hallo leute danke das ihr euch mit blau/epic eq bewerbt jedoch nemen wir nur noobs auf die a) die klasse nicht verstehen b) einen leader in der gilde haben

kk thx bb

bei fragen ob ihr ein leader als kolege habt /w xxx

naja 20sec später bäm ihr wurdet gekickt
genau 10min später ^^ (war mir irgendwie egal da ich mir nie was wegen skillung ect von dem sagen lassen wollte weil er einfach keine ahnung hatte und im dmg hinter mir war und oft gestorben ist / aggro gezogen hat (als hunter !!)
auf einmal bekomm ich ne einladung in ne gilde ... dachte ach shice drauf klick ich ma drauf un nimm an

dann Tach minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich lol? sind ja fast alle in der gilde ^^ hö?

naja der leader sei ausgerastet und hat alle im ts beleidigt dann haben sie gelavt und die im gildenchat hat er auch runtergemacht und die haben dann auch geleavt und naja nun haben wir halt ne neue gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war so geil ^^ (2 tage später wollte sich der jäger kl bewerben )..... als 2nd leader der neuen gilde hab ich natürlich abgelent


----------



## Anoth (16. Oktober 2007)

ich bin mal mit einem level 10 twink aus spaß in eine 12 man gilde gegangen, also ich wurde eingeladen, als ich am abend level 14 war wurde ich mit volgenden gründen hinausgeworfen: "Du levelst schneller als der gildenmeister und würdest so zu schnell besser sein als er"

ich habe mich daraufhin fast 15 minuten im gilden ts der gilde meines mains darüber kapputgelcht.


----------



## Ashaqun (16. Oktober 2007)

http://www.duden.de/


----------



## Dalmus (16. Oktober 2007)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> http://www.duden.de/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (16. Oktober 2007)

Mamasus schrieb:


> also ich MUSSTE mal jemanden kicken (glaube waren auch 2), weil er ununterbrochen auf einem anderen rumgehackt hat!!! auch nach wiederhohlten gesprächen per ts und gutem zureden der restlichen member, hat er es nicht eingesehen. tja, tat mir leid für ihn... aber aufgrund seines unangebrachten verhaltens ist die gilde nahezu zerfallen!!! also, es sind nicht immernur die gm's die böse sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich genau richtig Mama  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Braver Gildenmeister! Ich bin auch mal in meiner alten Gilde von einem Gildenmitglied so geärgert worden, das ich eigentlich Hilfe vom GM erwartet hab, der aber kein Stück reagierte, bis ich die Gilde verlassen habe.


----------



## Aîm (16. Oktober 2007)

ich wurde aus meiner alten gilde gekickt/bzw. hab se verlassen wollen aber vorher gekickt worden >.<, weil der leader die prioritäten der anderen leute net berücksichtig.
gildentreffen am gleichen tag wie kara und er wollte nur rl begründungen akzeptieren (und nix von "da hab ich aba raid" wissen), deshalb hat er mich gekickt -.- vollhonk


----------



## Szyslak (16. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach verdammt!
Ich hatte ihn auch schon Bereit, musste aber noch was erledigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich find das schon etwas komisch...viele regen sich darüber auf, wenn einer was völlig sinnloses und beschimpfendes sagt (naja, trottel gibts immer) aber da gleich zu sagen der wär wohl noch 14....na und? ich bin 13 und benehme mich auch öfters erwachsener ALS ein erwachsener ^^
also seht ihr, nicht jedes kind muss kindisch sein.
mfg


----------



## Xyphmon (16. Oktober 2007)

Zermeran schrieb:


> Klar gibt es bei uns auch einen Gildenmeister, aber der soll mich mal kicken, ich bin sein Reallife-Chef :-)!!!



Hut ab vor dem Rollentausch. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies auch nicht überall möglich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,Xyph


----------



## Shadolock (16. Oktober 2007)

@Genomchen

Trotzdem mach ich keinen rnd Char der mich irgendwo im Nirgendwo um einen GS anbrüllt einen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

A: Hey Hexer, rück mal nen GS rüber aber rasch ich muss BG!
B: Wieso sollte ich? Wer bist du eigentlich?
A: Ey frag nicht so saublöd ey du Spasti


paar Mintuen später aus gilde gekickt
...... no comment mehr ....


----------



## Kujon (16. Oktober 2007)

bei uns hat einer ein krieger-twink, der heist "hasi"^^

der nächste, der den begrüsst, wird gekickt lol

sry, war natürlich ironisch

aber habe kein mitleid mit dem TE, sondern freue mich für dich, dass du aus dieser gilde raus bist - jetzt gehts aufwärts glaub mir^^


----------



## Bl4d3 (16. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir war das mal so
freitag abend kein raid geplant also mach ich mir mit freundin was aus
bekomm whsp von leader 
"hey komm wir gehen ma dk hero ich inv dich"
ich hab ihm gesagt das ich leider was vorhab und gleich off bin
dann hat er angefangen meine twinks aus der gilde zu kicken (das sind einige^^)
dann hat er geschrieben 
"sicher?"
ich "jo" und weg war ich
...

hab den sinn nie verstanden und auch net nachgefragt^^


----------



## Arkoras (16. Oktober 2007)

Bl4d3 schrieb:


> also bei mir war das mal so
> freitag abend kein raid geplant also mach ich mir mit freundin was aus
> bekomm whsp von leader
> "hey komm wir gehen ma dk hero ich inv dich"
> ...



Sei froh das du da raus bist, bei so einem verrückten leader...


----------



## Schambambel (16. Oktober 2007)

"Ich hab mich verklickt..." Das war das Blödeste, was ich erlebt hab. Wurde aber natürlich gleich wieder gut gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powertube (16. Oktober 2007)

naja das geht ja wirklich noch, hab in meiner ersten gilde auch durch rumklicken irgendwelche leute unabsichtlich gekickt, ränge verändert und irgendwelche leute eingeladen.


----------



## Lambiii (16. Oktober 2007)

War seit lvl 35 in einer Gilde und haben mit lvl 70 viel geraidet.Dann wurde ich nach einiger zeit gekickt, weil mein equip nur blau/lila war und nich voll lila...Wie man sich in Leuten täuschen kann...
/edit:Auf das /bzwpd und gquit ist grad eben einer reingefallen xD


----------



## Luchia (16. Oktober 2007)

Aîm schrieb:


> ich wurde aus meiner alten gilde gekickt/bzw. hab se verlassen wollen aber vorher gekickt worden >.<, weil der leader die prioritäten der anderen leute net berücksichtig.
> gildentreffen am gleichen tag wie kara und er wollte nur rl begründungen akzeptieren (und nix von "da hab ich aba raid" wissen), deshalb hat er mich gekickt -.- vollhonk




so was ähnliches hab ich auch erlebt


seit ner woche vorher war ich für gruul eingeladen wordenfür  an nem sonntag und hab angenommen, allerdings wäre n gildentreffen in sw
ich hab auch die gildenleitung gefragt ob das in ordnung sei das ich an dem abend zu gruul gehen kann
" Nein kannst du nicht, Die Gildenleitung will das nicht, entweder nicht online oda online und gildentreffen"
natürlich wollte ich gruul nicht verpassen und hab meinen zweiten char schon in sw abgestellt und hab mit raidleiter gesprochen ob ich dann um 20 uhr kurz umloggn kann .. 
es wurde 20 uhr und wir haben grad mit hochkönig raufgar zugange als der Chef mich anflüsterte: " nun bist du doch raiden gegangen obwohl wir nein gesagt haben" so raufgar down schnell umgeloggt ..
Gildenleitung war schon total stinkig wegen dieser aktion .
dann kamen beim gildentrefffen noch sachen wie " XYZ hat nun alchimie auf 375 und stellt sein können gern zur verfügung" und "ABC ist nun nicht länger Oger der Könige" (*vogelzeig* was auch immer)
dann der Chef: "zum schluss möcht ich noch sagen das wir es nicht dulden wenn ihr statt gt in einer ini seit.. 
so dann meinte jemand der gerade zul farak war statt gt " jaja sonst kickt ihr uns"
gildenrat 2 : " ich glaub wir sollten uns dann mal im ts unterhalten"
zul Farak: "kein bock"
dann wurden alle chars gekickt die dem gehörten der grade in zul farak war.
ohne ein weiteres wort ... 
hab dann die gilde verlassn weil ich das verhalten des " Rates" nicht in Ordnung fand!
umgeloggt und weiter gruul gekloppt ..

 2 wochen später .. hat die gilde das gt SELBER abgesagt .. weil sie nach Karazahn gingen


----------



## Seifenblase (16. Oktober 2007)

Hujhuj, Sachen die gibts. 

Also, ich suchte ne Gilde (Damals frisch auf 70). 
Ich suchte mir eine aus, diskutierte lange, machte hin und her. Es war nämlich so das ich ja in keiner Weise Raiderfahrungen oder dergleich hatte. Und ich hatte auch deutlich ausderückt das dies so ist. Er meinte, es sei egal und so. Nun, schlussendlich wurde ich dann doch geinvt, alles war toll alles war Supi. (Ich war ein Pala, Horde, von welchen es ja noch nicht viele gab.) Heute vermute ich das ich darum da rein gekommen bin. 

Ich fragte, als ich geninvt wurde, im GChat ob ich hier ein paar Fragen fragen dürfte, und wie hätte mans erwartet, ja natürlich. Also fing ich an und naja. Ich begann mich langsam einzugliedern. 

Dann, ich wollte Guten Tag sagen, aber da war keine Gilde. nach längerem erkunden wurde mir mitgeteil das ich nicht die ''Nötigen'' Skills besässe. Hallo? Das war ja das, wo ich bedenken hatte, und sie waren diejenigen welche mich in die Gilde haben wollten???

2-3 Wochen vernahm ich dann von der ''Auflösung'' der Gilde. Da zog sich ein breites Grinsen durch mein Gesicht. Mit solchen Sachen schadet man nur Selbst! Es war irgendiwe befiridigend...


Ind dem Sinne, Gute Nacht, Seifenblase.


----------



## Felucius (16. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin auch 13 und meine Gilde haben meinsten nix gegen mich.
Zumindest ich bin mal geflogen weil ich auf lvl 12 mit meinem Hexer im Chat gefragt habe 
ob mir wer in DM hilft. Die meinten "Ich habe besseres zu tun!" und "Warum haben wir eig. den
lowie in der Gilde?" naja und dann bin ich gekickt worden wegen "Chat Spam." Also ich find 
das ziemlich lächerlich.

Grüße
       Felucius


----------



## Berzerka (16. Oktober 2007)

war kein rauswurf in dem sinne aber wir ham uns alle köstlich amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als mal viel aktivität im gildenchannel über etwas eher belangloses war, hat einer unserer druiden gefragt, wie man den gildenchannel verlassen könne. darauf n hexer: "versuchs mal mit /gquit >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" --> Druide hat die gilde verlassen  xD
15 minuten später war er wieder drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ch4el (16. Oktober 2007)

Sorry wenns unangebracht ist aber falls einer von euch ne wirklich nette Gilde auf Blackmoore sucht
dann meldet euch ma bei den Gesandten des Todes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das gildeninterne Klima ist der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (info´s ---> www.todgesandte.de]


----------



## Wabo (17. Oktober 2007)

ein Kollege von mir is aus seiner Gilde geflogen während eines Kararaids da er sich freute mit seiner crapwaffe (meiner meinung nach (die axt von sethekk endboss)) 1. im SWstats war und er es halt mal gepostet hatt. Der Raidleader meinte daraufhin das er, obwohl er keine aggro bis zu dem zeitpunkt geklaut hatt, lieber aufpassen sollte das er keien aggro zieht. So beim nächste pull hat er dann tatsächlich aggro gezogen, ein schlag abbekommen und überlebt mehr net. Daraufhin meckerte ihn der Raidleader an....
und kickte ihn unverzüglich ohne wiederworte aus der Gilde.

K man sollte schon aufpassen das man keine aggro zieht in nem raid aber gleich kicken >.< bei nem toten kann ichs verstehen vllt 20g strafe zu zahlen so machen wirs z.b. alle sind mit einverstanden und achten auch viel besser auf Aggro.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> War seit lvl 35 in einer Gilde und haben mit lvl 70 viel geraidet.Dann wurde ich nach einiger zeit gekickt, weil mein equip nur blau/lila war und nich voll lila...Wie man sich in Leuten täuschen kann...
> /edit:Auf das /bzwpd und gquit ist grad eben einer reingefallen xD


LOL ich sag ja das das geht! Bestimmt auch noch bei 70ern!


----------



## nalcarya (17. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> LOL ich sag ja das das geht! Bestimmt auch noch bei 70ern!


Wenn man halt noch nie ne Gilde über dieses Kommando verlassen hat, dann denkt man auf den ersten Blick man würde vllt nur den Gildenchat verlassen. Bis zu diesem Thread kannt ich den Befehl auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (17. Oktober 2007)

Bei meiner alten gilde wars mal so das der eindeutig beliebteste lustigste gildenmember plötzlich sagte. " Mir gefällts bei euch nichtmehr ich werde die gilde verlassen!" und weg war er.... 2 min später tritt er der gilde wieder bei und posted:"verarscht^^"
r hatte sich mit einem der gildenleitung abgesprochen u uns alle zu verarschen xp


----------



## Genomchen (17. Oktober 2007)

Das /bzwpd und gquit versuch ich seit 2 Tagen bei uns in der Gilde, aber irgendwie will da keiner drauf reinfallen, aber ich krieg sie schon hehe *fies-händereib*


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Das /bzwpd und gquit versuch ich seit 2 Tagen bei uns in der Gilde, aber irgendwie will da keiner drauf reinfallen, aber ich krieg sie schon hehe *fies-händereib*


Omg jetzt habe ich euch aufn Trip gebracht wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordos (27. Oktober 2008)

Joa heute ist mir was mieses passiert.
Wir waren Bt, die gestrige Id ab Gurtogg weitermachen. Mitten in der Vorbereitung kam ein Anruf von meiner Großmutter, ihre Katze sei gestorben.
Nach 5 Minuten kam ich wieder, und was ist passiert: Aus der Grp geflogen. Anfragen kommen, wo ich war. Als ich es im /g erläutert hab, kam der Kick.


----------



## Pereace2010 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin aus einer Gilde geflogen weil der Gildenleader einen jetzt leider Ex Zocker Kumpel von mir aus der Gilde gekickt habe und ich gefragt habe warum. 

Naja der KErl war auch nicht gerade der schlauste der vollidiot (hoffe er liest das  =P ) 

Mfg. Traugott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (27. Oktober 2008)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????
> 
> 
> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.




ich begrüße meine gildenkameraden immer mit schnuffi oder pupsi oder hasimausitatzi...bin ich jetzt schamlos?


----------



## Latharíl (27. Oktober 2008)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde Hasi nur lächerlich und infantil.
> 
> Wenn erwachsene Menschen sich mit Schnucki, Putzi, Hasi anreden frage ich mich doch etwas nach deren Geisteszustand.
> 
> ...




lass mich raten: die letzten 5 jahre entweder sehr miesen oder gar keinen sex gehabt?


edit: ich wurde mal aus ner gilde gekickt, weil ich mich nich jedes mal mit "hallo" "guten tag/nacht/morgen" gemeldet hab, wenn ich online kam sondern mit huhu oder aber nich jedes mal wenn n mitglied online kam in begeisterungsstürme ausgebrochen bin...oder ab un an knappe verabschiedungen vom stapel gelassen hab...durfte mir dann anhören, dass man in der gilde gepflegte umgangsformen erwünscht sind...


----------



## Shamaniko (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mich zu einem Naxx Raid angemeldet... konnte dann aus Familien technischen Gründen nicht... also bin nicht zum Raid erschienen...
Am nächsten Tag.. war ich nicht mehr in der Gilde...Ich entschuldigte mich , nannte den Grund. und fragte ob ich wieder dazustosen dürfte...

Antwort (und das is kein fake... )

" Solang dir RL wichtiger ist nein... wir sind eine Hartcore Gilde und dulden soetwas nicht..."


Ich dachte mir ... WAS HABEN DIE FALSCH GEMACHT WAS ALLE ANDEREN RICHTIG GEMACHT HABEN????


----------



## Cupertino (27. Oktober 2008)

Das lächerlichste was ich erlebt hab war bisher, das jemand aus der Gilde geflogen ist, weil er Kara gegangen ist (die Gilde ist zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht intern Kara gegangen) mit blauem EQ und er ist deshalb aus der Gilde geflogen, weil das ja schlecht ist für dieGilde wenn Leute mit blauem Eq Kara gehen und das ein Zeichen dafür ist das das ein Noob ist xD Naja ich bin dann auch aus der Gilde raus, weil sowas überhaupt nicht geht, jemand zu kicken der schon übelst lang in der Gilde ist nur weil er mim twink kara geht und ihn equipen wollte


----------



## Cui bono? (27. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du auf deine Wortwahl achten?!
Ich empfinde das wort lächerlich als beleidigung,und ich glaube nicht das beleidigungen innnerhalb deiner Gilde gedultet werden


----------



## MadSquare (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir war das so:
Ich war meinem Krieger, frisch 70, in der neuen gilde. War abgemacht dass ich Tank werde und wir deshalb nen equip run für kara machen (und um den ein oder anderen twink auszurüsten).
in kara würfel ich also mit dem offkrieger der etwas tankequip haben wollte den tankumhang, auf den ich need habe. raidleader sagt von vornerein: den griegt Zara (Zarahzan = ich) trotzdem würfeln wir, ich gewinne. der offkrieger ist dann undfreundlich geworden, hat mir beim weiteren trash erklärt ich nerve ihn und hat dann wütend die gruppe verlassen und ts ausgemacht. man sagte mir ich soll mir nix drauß machen, alles sei gut .. 
.. doch es kam etwas anders.

2 Monate später, ich hatte inzwischen t6 (Hyjal / BT) zeugs an (das war das nivau der gilde, ich hab nur grobes equip bekommen damit ich als 2. Tank mitmachen kann und den AoE der Bosse überleb), war inzwischen selbst offizier und alles war soweit gut. Mit dem offkrieger hab ich mich immernoch verstanden, aber ich dachte es bleibt bei ner art waffenstillstand, denn ich konnte ihn akzeptieren. Nun..

Die anderen offiziere fingen immer mehr an mir zu sagen sie haben keine lust wenn ich sie fragte ob wir ne runde pvp o.ä machen wollten und ich hab mich gewundert aber nix gesagt. eines tages kommt dann der co-gildenleiter nach nem raid zu mir in den ts channel (war in nem channel um musik zu hören) und sagt 'einige leute sind mit deinem verhalten nicht einverstanden.' ich war erstmal geschockt, aber ok, ich hab mich in den channel begegeben.
dort wurde mir erklärt ich sei unfreundlich, würde immer nur wollen und nichts zurück geben, den boss spielen, es für selbstverständlich halten dass andere leute was für mich tun - kleine anmerkung, ja das tue ich. anders herum tu aber auch jedem nen gefallen wenn ich kann. das bezeichne ich als 'gegenseitiges miteinander' (zusammenhalt)  - naja gut. ich hab gesagt ok. ich mag die gilde zu sehr um sie zu verlassen aber wenn ihr damit nicht einverstanden seit lässt sich das ändern..
gildenleader angesprochen er soll mich doch auf normales mitglied zurückstufen, und mich im gildenchannel bei allen entschuldigt für alles was ich evtl angerichtet hab.

Doch das war anscheinend nicht genug.. die meisten von den leuten die ich besser kannte und eigentlich mochte versetzten mich immer, ignorierten mich, widersprachen mir bei jeder gelegenheit. Spät abends hab ich mit dem co-leader geredet (der war nicht so abweisend) ihm erklärt dass ich mich nicht wohl fühl und evtl die gilde verlassen will. das war ok für ihn, er sagte er versteht das will aber nochmal mit dem ein oder anderen member deswegen reden. gut ich ging ins bett und schlief ne runde
am nächsten morgen war nichts groß los und ich hatte schon alles mögliche gefarmt, also hab ich ausgeloggt und andere spieler gespielt. abends konnte mich dann auch nicht für wow begeistern, hab also TV geschaut und danach noch bis 2 oder 3 uhr morgens mit kumpels ein drauf gemacht.

Nächster tag, 16 uhr nachmittags, ich komm on denn um 17uhr fing der inv für den heutigen BT raid an und man will ja vorbereitet sein..
/g gudn morgen!
Ihr seid in Keiner gilde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich dachte mir WTF? hab den co-leader angeschrieben und ihn gefragt was los sei ' bla bla andere offiziere überstimmt bla bla' hab weiter nachgefragt und dann kam folgendes raus:
JEMAND hat sich auf unseren TS server begeben mit dem namen einer unserer schamanen. hat dort unsere einzige frau in der gilde als schlampe, aids verseucht, hure und anderes bezeichnet, außerdem alle mitglieder die auch im ts warn (so ziehmlich alle offiziere und einige andere member sind immer im ts) beschimpft und anderweitig beleidgt (per textnachricht !!) und dann hat dieser schamane (dessen name benutzt wurde) behauptet ICH wäre das gewesen, begründung: ich hätte seine ts account daten. 

der offkrieger der den tankumhang aus kara haben wollte war zu dieser zeit nicht im ts.. warum auch immer..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als ich meine unschuld logisch beweisen wollte musste ich feststellen das 90% der gildenmitglieder mich auf ignore hatten. als ich versuchte das im ts zu erklären lief das so ab:
Joined server
you switched to channel < la la langeweile >
server disconnected
connecting to server..
unable to login. your IP has been banned.

Das ende vom lied war dann also, dass die Gilde mir erst Freude bereitet hat und mir T6 equip gegeben hat. Und mir dann lust auf wow versaut hat.

Jetzt spiel ich WAR und bin dort sehr zufrieden, auch wenns dem spiel tatsächlich etwas balance fehlt.. aber das ist nicht das thema hier..

gruß, Square.


----------



## Ghuld0n (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich war bisher nur in Gilden, in denen es Pärchen gab (einmal waren die beiden sogar die Gildenleader)... finde das sogar ganz angenehm wenn man so ne Begrüßung wie "Hi Schatz" oder so hört (wirkt irgendwie gelassener als das typische Moin Leute). Im TS wars auch immer ganz lustig.

Nun ja bei uns wurde mal jemand aus der Gilde gekickt, weil ein Offi besoffen gezockt hat ... am nächsten Morgen war er dann aber wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenshukaku (27. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mein Glead als arbeitslos bezeichnet...


----------



## Ghuld0n (27. Oktober 2008)

@ MadSquare: hm das tut mir leid für dich is ja ne ziemlich unfaire Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber adurch die Lust an WoW verlieren...würde ich glaube ich nicht. Evtl. Chartransfer oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chest (27. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und der freund hat ein micro und die freundin nciht,
> und sie schreibt dann im Gchat zurück, aber bei uns ist das standard
> das dann eigentlich ALLE zurückschreiben, hallo schatzi !!! wink.gif
> 
> ...



die finden das garantiert mittlerweile UUURST-komisch. denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## FakeEpix (27. Oktober 2008)

Sei froh das du draußen bist...


----------



## MadSquare (27. Oktober 2008)

wow macht kein spaß wenn die inzen soweit durch hast und für sunwell keine gilde findest aber parallel dazu WAR rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (27. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mage und den lowsten mage haben sie gekickt ( das war ich [lvl 45]) weil sie der meinung waren das mages scheiße sind -.-


----------



## Gott92 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich war in ner rp gilde und wurde gekickt, weil ich nackt durch sw gerannt bin -.-"


----------



## RazZerrR (27. Oktober 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> ich war in ner rp gilde und wurde gekickt, weil ich nackt durch sw gerannt bin -.-"


/Ironie on

bist du dumm ey das machst du doch im rl auch nicht oder? wie kommst du überhaupt auf so eine idde die dpler zu beleidigen und denn wahrscheinlich noch eine trollen die angezogen schon megsa sexy sind

/Ironie off

MfG


----------



## Marvîn (27. Oktober 2008)

Also da ich mich etwas in Nimrod wiederfinden kann, stehe ich auf seiner Seite. Ich habe da auch eine Frage an Balik (wenn das der leader war): Wieso beschweren sich die Member bei ihm über die anderen Offies? Das muss ja irgendwas heißen, ich würde sowas nur zu Leuten sagen/wispern, denen ich vertraue, bei denen ich weiß dass sie meiner meinung sind und die auch nett mit mir umgehen. Und sich bei einem Offi über andere offies zu beschweren, ist auch schon ein teil von Mut meiner Meinung nach. ich bin da echt froh in einer super Gilde zu sein, wo man jedem vertrauen kann und so, und wünsche dir Nim noch viel Spaß in der neuen "alten" Gilde.


----------



## Zachariaz (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich wurde gekickt, als eine Umfrage im Forum unserer Gilde gestartet wurde. 

Dort hiess es: Was genau erwartet ihr?
Wollen wir eines der besagten Sunwell-Bosse (Kil jaeden und Muru) noch vor WotlK killen, BT raiden oder wartet ihr bereits auf das Erscheinen?

Als ich antwortete, ich würde viel lieber "mehr" Sunwell als BT raiden, aber dennoch meine Gilde in BT unterstützen, wurde ich gekickt.

Begründung: Meine Einstellung wäre falsch bezüglich unserer Mitspieler gewesen, die etwas schlechter equippt sind.
Ich wäre Item-Geil (Dazu muss ich erwähnen, dass ich noch Items von BT gebraucht hätte, und mir das eigentlich recht egal war. Ich wollte den Content einfach weiter erforschen)

Zur Info: Wir waren alle gut BT-equipt und hatten 4 Bosse in SW down (nicht, dass die Meisten schon T6,5 hatten). In der Gilde wurde es aber langsam kritisch. Zudem hatte mich ein neu-dazugestossener Hexer eines Item-Geilen bezeichnet, worauf ich erklärte, dass dies nicht der Fall sei (siehe oben: BT Items).

Naja, das war dann wohl mein Aus in einer erfolgreichen Gilde. Also hab ich es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, andere Low-Gilden zu unterstützen. Mein T6 hab ich ja...zu irgendetwas muss das doch gut sein...

Gruss


----------



## CharlySteven (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin aus meiner alten Gilde geflogen weil ich gesagt habe das Wow nur ein spiel ist...


----------



## RazZerrR (27. Oktober 2008)

ich meine ich spiel auch wow is ja auch ein geiles spiel und so aber ich versteh nich wie man 6 stunden in einer instanz verbringen kann ist das nicht totlangweilig???


----------



## aLx0r (27. Oktober 2008)

ich wurde aus der gilde gekickt wil ich zu gut war...tja...
ich war schon zu gut für die gilde habs aber in keinem wort erwähnt war immer in inzen dabei und aufeinmal heists ich bin n angeber und arrogant...
was bleibt da zu sagen...
mitleid bekommt man umsonst, neid muss man sich verdienen
byebye Nightshadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

ich wurde mit nem twink aus ner gilde gekickt, weil ich mich in nen zombie verwandelt hab...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich wurde mit nem twink aus ner gilde gekickt, weil ich mich in nen zombie verwandelt hab...


jetzt nicht im ernst oder? o_O


----------



## aLx0r (27. Oktober 2008)

is es ein rp server?


----------



## Drénus (27. Oktober 2008)

Hm....wo soll ich anfangen?
Man hat mich bei dem Halloween-Fest rausgekickt als ich beim Reiter mal nen Besen bekommen habe und der eine Shamy(Leider der Sohn von dem Gilden Cheff) sich bei seinem Papi ausgeheult hat und er mich darauf hin gekickt hat mit der Begründung ich würde Gildenmitglieder Belästigen und und so nen schmarn.
Ich mein da steckt man alles in ne Gilde rein, Gold, Pots und so nen mist und da kicken sie den einfach weil der mal nen Besen der nur 14 Tage hält und mehr als nur einmal droppt?
Das meine Damen und Herren ist Kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (27. Oktober 2008)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????
> 
> 
> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.



Mein Char heißt Urtgard und wird manchmal auch Urti oder Urtilein genannt, würdest du die Leute dann auch kicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (27. Oktober 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> " Solang dir RL wichtiger ist nein... wir sind eine Hartcore Gilde und dulden soetwas nicht..."


sei bloß froh das du da weg bist sowas kann ja nicht gesund sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





CharlySteven schrieb:


> Ich bin aus meiner alten Gilde geflogen weil ich gesagt habe das Wow nur ein spiel ist...


tja manche haben das halt ihrgendwo zwischen naxxramas und Bt vergessen



mookuh schrieb:


> ich wurde mit nem twink aus ner gilde gekickt, weil ich mich in nen zombie verwandelt hab...


hrhr geil jetzt mag ich das world event auch net mehr  das is fies


----------



## Soupcasper (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich wurde mal aus meiner Gilde gekickt weil ich das Wort "Schei... Verdauungsendprdukt goes Vulgär" benutzt habe... xD

Wisper From XXX: IWr haben hier ein paar Member die unter 12 sind dein verhaltenw ar unangebracht!
Ich: Öhmm... die dürfen gar kein WoW spielen O_o
Er: Doch
Ich: Nein
XXX Ignoriert euch
Er: Halt die Klappe... du bist der größte Kackboon denns gibt. Schafst es auf dem Damgemeter grad emal in kara auf Platz 10 und denkst du kannst so ne Show abziehen.

Sicher... Toll das ich Heiler bin xD


----------



## aLx0r (27. Oktober 2008)

das schlimmste ist da kann man überhaupt nix gegen machen....!


----------



## Arlox93 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem Schami aus der Gidle gewurfen wurden und naja der Grund war voll Lol

Also
Ich komm abends on alles ganz normal partikel gefarmt paar sachen in die bank gehaun un dan stand Kara an.
Und irgendwie sind alle aus der gilde aufs Thema frauen und wow und so halt gekommen. Warn alle voll kindisch 
drauf und dan wurde im /g channel "Frauen und WoW geht nicht! gespamt und ich so dumm wie es mir war reingeschrieben
"Fresse jetz stehn vorm Prinz und wolln den auch noch down haben also lasst das gespame" dan kam "Your Kicked from the Server" (TS)
dann "Sie wurden aus dem Schlachtzug Entfernt" und dan wollte ich mit /g was schreiben dan stand nur da "Sie sind in keiner Gilde"
hab Leader angeschrieben warum ich kicked wurde kam nur zurück "So was wie dich brauchen wir net so was unreifes"

Solche ..... xD


----------



## Ahti (27. Oktober 2008)

> Ich wurde mal aus meiner Gilde gekickt weil ich das Wort "Schei... Verdauungsendprdukt goes Vulgär" benutzt habe... xD
> 
> Wisper From XXX: IWr haben hier ein paar Member die unter 12 sind dein verhaltenw ar unangebracht!
> Ich: Öhmm... die dürfen gar kein WoW spielen O_o
> ...




ROFL!!

Ich lieg kurz unterm tisch ich mach gleich weiter!!


...So ... Also in unsrer Gilde is das eigentlich ganz logger und so....Ich hatte am anfang auch ein paar probs, aber die lassen sich dann auch lösen...Aber wenn ich dann im Offiziellen WoW Forum lesen muss, wie ein ehemaliges gildenmitglied schreibt(Achtung Zitat!!!): Kann mit einer sagen wie man makros erstellt?? Ich weiss nicht wie das geht, und die aus meiner Gilde wissen das auch nicht, die andern im Spiel können mir das auch nicht erzählen." .. Ab dem punkt hört der Spass auf.. ich habe so einige Makros, die mir das Tanken bzw ein paar Hunterfertigkeiten einfacher machen, hätte er nur gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich dann nochmal seinen Namen gegooglet habe, kam mir dann ein bewerbungsschreiben bei einer Gilde auf unserm Server auf dem Screen... Er sagte das wir keinen zusammenhalt  hätten, und nicht zusammen raiden gehen würden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir 8 70er(ich war noch nich dabei, und wir hatten auch noch keine 70er Heiler) , wie soll man den auch raiden gehen???? mit 8 mann isset immer nochnich Gildenintern...Naja ich schweife ab

Also ich bin noch nie aus einer Gilde geflogen, jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Ich hab mich immer schön angepasst und den Mund gehalten, aber ich glaub das wird sich in Zukunft auch ändern.

So long..


----------



## Lordcocain (27. Oktober 2008)

ich wurde nur einmal aus einer Gilde gekickt!
war aber auch ein blöder Zufall. Wir waren eigentlich eine Gilde nur aus leuten Ü18 bestand.
Und naja eines schönen Tages komme ich plötzlich auf die Idee unserem Lock ein schmutziges verhältniss mit seiner Sukki anzudichten!
Nachdem wir eine halbe Stunde über die diversen Praktiken disskutiert haben wurden wir plötzlich beide gekickt!
ich konnte ja nicht ahnen das der Char der die leaderrechte hat gerade nicht vom Cheffe gezockt wird sondern von seinem 11 Jahre alten Sohn.

Naja nach en klärenden Gespräch wurd ich dann wieder geladen!


p.s. ich will aber nicht wissen was der Kleine hinterher alles für Fragen gestellt hat.


----------



## abe15 (27. Oktober 2008)

Heynrich schrieb:


> was für leute aus deiner (ex)gilde ey .... wie alt waren die? 14 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben auch nen 12 jährigen in der Gilde... Das lustige ist das bis heute Abend alle dachten er wäre eine Frau, um die 20 Jahre alt.
Nach dem Raid vorhin hat sich dann rausgestellt das er den Stimmbruch noch nicht erreicht hat, das war ziemlich geil xD


----------



## abe15 (27. Oktober 2008)

Len schrieb:


> Gestern musste ich zwar bisschen meckern, dass die Zwei sich mit Emotes zuspammten, während unser Raidleiter ne Taktik in The Eye erklärte, ich weiss das



Hm lass mich das mal verarbeiten... Ihr seid eine der größten 10 Gilden von Blackrock und braucht Taktikerklärungen in TK?
Himmel wie tod muss dann der Realm sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein Arbeitskumpel würde vor 2 Wochen gekickt weil, die Gilden und raid-Führung komplett nach Warhammer abgehauen ist... und alles gekickt hat. Er hat aber schon ein neues zuhause... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnuspel (28. Oktober 2008)

mit meinem Tank wurde ich in eine raidgilde eingeladen habe als maintank beim 1 run Kara gecleart einen 2 gab es nicht wurde gekickt weil der gildenchef der meinung war ich sei der schlechteste tank den er jemals gesehen hat


----------



## Alpax (28. Oktober 2008)

ich war in einer gilde gefiel mir recht gut .. dann auf einmal wurde ich gekickt wärend ich online war  .. frage leader was das soll .. er sagte: du weisst genau warum .. gut ich wusste es nicht .. weiss es bis heute nicht aber .. schicksal


----------



## Aratosao (28. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wir haben auch ein pärchen bei uns in der gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na b1ubb, heute "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" tag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt.: Das ist echt! Lächerlich. Ich hät mich vermutl. totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sei froh das du da raus bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Oktober 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> ich war in einer gilde gefiel mir recht gut .. dann auf einmal wurde ich gekickt wärend ich online war  .. frage leader was das soll .. er sagte: du weisst genau warum .. gut ich wusste es nicht .. weiss es bis heute nicht aber .. schicksal




Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (28. Oktober 2008)

Eifersucht und so...

Naja, ich wurde noch nie aus ner Gilde gekickt, obwohl ich nur Mist verzapfe, wenn ich mal was schreibe^^


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hmm weil ich ausländer/jude bin -.- behindert aber was solls aber war eh lowie bob gilde


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2008)

Was ich leider teilweise feststelle, ist, dass einige das Ganze viel zu ernst nehmen. Natürlich gehört in einer Gilde eine gewisse Ordnung und ein gewisses Verhalten dazu, wenn ich da aber manche Gilden sehe, da hat man eher das Gefühl, man wäre beim Militär als bei einem Computerspiel. Hab da schon so einiges von Leuten gehört. Z.b. von diversen Leuten die aufgrund der Arbeit und Familie nicht so oft zocken konnten, dass sie dann einfach aus der Gilde geworfen wurden etc.

Aus diesem Grund hab ich vor paar Monaten meine eigene Gilde gegründet. Eine Anwesenheitspflicht oder dergleichen gibt es da nicht, weil immer jemand mal aufgrund von Arbeit oder Studium ein paar Tage, Wochen oder gar Monate nicht zocken kann. RL ist nun mal wichtiger als ein Spiel. Und genau darum geht es mir...einige vergessen leider das es nur ein Computerspiel ist und sehen alles viel zu verbissen. Warum spielen wir eigentlich? Weil wir Spaß haben wollen und uns unterhalten. Wenn man das Ganze aber dann zu ernst aufzieht, dann verlieren die Leute irgendwann den Spass am Spiel.


----------



## sucki89 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich war noch ned lange 70 und wollte bissl was vom Endcontent sehen, deswegen hab ich mich bei einer Raidgilde beworben. Die nahmen mich auf unter der Bedingung, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen sehr viel Zeit dafür investieren sollte, mir noch S1 inklusive der Waffen farmen soll, damit sie mich mitnehmen (war noch grün/blau equippt).
Heiß darauf, meine ersten Erfahrungen in Kara zu sammeln begann ich also Ehre zu farmen.

Aufgrund einiger privater Gründe (Abschlussjahr, Familie, etc.) konnte ich einmal 4 oder 5 Tage nicht online kommen.
Als ich mich wieder zurückmelden wollte, war ich auch schon draußen.

Einerseits verstand ich das ganze zwar, weil mich die Leitung darüber aufgeklärt hatte, was ich tun soll um mitgehen zu können, jedoch fand ich es doch etwas komisch, bereits nach 4/5 Tagen zu sagen "Der farmt zu langsam".

mfg


----------



## Tessah (28. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hm lass mich das mal verarbeiten... Ihr seid eine der größten 10 Gilden von Blackrock und braucht Taktikerklärungen in TK?
> Himmel wie tod muss dann der Realm sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist Dir aber schon darüber im Klaren, dass Dein zitierter Post fast 1,5 Jahre alt ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw. /push


----------



## StarBlight (28. Oktober 2008)

wurde damals in der gilde meines damaligen besten freundes auf den untersten rang degradiert (war vorher höchster rang nach ihm) weil ich mir das addon atlas installiert hab was in seinen augen ein cheat war und er cheater tnicht ausstehen kann... bin dann selber aus der gilde gegangen weil mir sowas einfach zu blöd war und ich mich eh ausgenutzt und evrarscht gefühlt hab von ihm, heute weiß ich dass er ein idiot ist mit dem ich nur noch über meinen anwalt kommuniziere ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. Oktober 2008)

So ne Gilde ist doch das letzte.
Entweder das sind so übercoole Hopper
oder sie möchten sich nru auf WoW fixieren (Suchti?).

Naja war kein lächerlicher Grund ,aber war schon 
bissl übel für mich

Ich hab mit meinem Kumpel Ende 2005 angefangen
WoW zu spielen.

Auf dem Server Gilneas wo alle hier im Dorf spielen.
Gilde: Sky Lords

Alle waren echt nett ,es gab ne GIldenhomepage etc.
Ich war da bis Level 35 oder sowas kann mich nichtmehr so gut
ans Level erinnern ,dann nach nem 1/2 Jahr wurde ich gekickt 
(wo ich offline war). Mein Kumpel hat gemeint das der Leader
irgendwie verückt wurde oder sowas.

Paar Monate später sah ich ihn in Ironforge rumstehen 
und er war noch in der Gilde Sky Lords.

Am Event vor BC (das mit Hochlord Kruul *siehe Youtube*)
hat Kruul ihn mal getötet.
Das wusste ich ,weil Kruul immer sowas schreit:
"Eure KRaft stärt mich,*NAME*."
Oder sowas ähnliches ,naja hab vor kurzem 
einen wo mal in der Gilde war mal gesehen.


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

Hm.. ich war damals in einer recht guten Raidgilde aufn alten Server.
Wahnsinnig gut befreundet mit allen Leuten, besonders mim Gildenmeister,
den ich schon seitn leveln kannte.

Geflogen bin ich schlussendlich weil er ein Stalker war, eines Tages vor
meiner Haustüre stand, mich terrorisierte ihn rein zu lassen weil er mich
jetz "will" - und ich darauf die Polizei angerufn hab und er abgeführt wordn
is. Unsren Gildenkameraden erzählte er natürlich ich hab ihn "stehn gelassn"
obwohl wir fix ausgemacht hattn oder son Blödsinn.. alles absoluter unsinn.

Kranker Mensch.
Traurig was die Geschlechtstriebe aus manchen Ingamesuchtis machn.


----------



## Falkulus (28. Oktober 2008)

Ohje wenn ein Gildenmeister so austickt ist das echt nimmer feierlich. 
Leider gab es das hier auf Arygos auch schon. In einer befreundeten Gilde hatte der Gildenleiter plötzlich die Idee die
Gilde umzustellen, und warf 2/3 einfach raus, und holte andere Leute rein um einen Raidkern zu bauen. Naja die Gilde
zerfiel und löste sich nach kurzem ganz auf. 

Ich bin selber Gildenleiter und kann da nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Aber um auch mal die andere Seite zu sehen, ich kann auch nur den Kopf schütteln wenn ich neue Member aufnehme, diese
dann nur rumprollen, und am liebsten gleich alles inklusive Gold aus der Gildenbank haben wollen, an Raids und Events sich 
aber nur anmelden oder beteiligen wenn es für sie was zum Looten gibt. Haben sie ein Teil von einem Boss schon, dann ist
immer die Oma krank, die Freundin will mehr Zeit usw. SOLCHEN Leuten rede ich ins Gewissen und wenn es nicht klappt,
dann zeige ich ihnen die Türe. Ne Gilde ist wie ein Sportverein, mitmachen müssen alle um was zu erreichen, der Gildenleiter 
ist der Trainer, kein Animateur ;-) 

Elune Ador 
               Falkulus


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

Hehe (: Gute Einstellung.

Ich bin damals nachn Kick in die beste Raidgilde des Servers aufgenommen wordn.
Kick - 5 Min drauf gabs nen Invite für mich. Die wollten mich schon länger bei sich habn, weil wir am alten Server kaum Healdruiden hatten (Pre-BC), und ich eine der wenigen Druidinnen mit T2 war. Mit denen hab ich dann AQ40 und Naxx nach nem Zeitchen erfolgreich geraidet, ich glaub ich war noch nie so dankbar dass ich nen Kick erleben musste ;p

Beim Release von BC hatte ich dann 6 Monate WoW-Pause.
Im Anschluss gabs nen Servertransfer, dann hab ich ne Tirol/Österreich-Interne Gilde gegründet die mit der Zeit zur internationalen Raidgilde wurde. Gildenmeister zu sein kann stressig sein - aber ist immer noch besser als nen unfähigen Leiter zu habn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (28. Oktober 2008)

Heynrich schrieb:


> ehh ...ich sag nur eins dazu: sei froh, dass du aus der gilde raus bist! wir haben auch n paar in der gilde und keiner hat n problem damit ...
> 
> was für leute aus deiner (ex)gilde ey .... wie alt waren die? 14 ?
> 
> ...


könnt ihr nichts als andere auf grund ihres alters beurteilen es gibt denke ich genug 14 jährige die eben lässig drauf sind, aber leider halt noch mehr die noch nicht so erwachsen sind


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Oh nein MIMIMIMIMI Wayne! wenn du dich umbedingt mitteleilen willst such dir nen psychologen aber fang nicht hier mit son unsinnigen thread an. echt... gleich mache ich nen thread auf:
> 
> "heut morgen bin ich aufgestanden und musste kac*en. also habe ich es auch gemacht obwohl es schon bessere male gab. wie ist es bei euch so wenn ihr morgens ka*kt?"
> 
> gruß Nimwasser






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achtet mal ein wenig auf euren Tonfall und auf die Art wie ihr hier mit anderen Usern redet sonst seh ich mich gezwungen hier zu zumachen und die entsprechenden User zu verwarnen.


----------



## Tsuyoshi (28. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> könnt ihr nichts als andere auf grund ihres alters beurteilen es gibt denke ich genug 14 jährige die eben lässig drauf sind, aber leider halt noch mehr die noch nicht so erwachsen sind



es gab halt zuviele kiddys die scheiße gemacht haben,sowas prägt sich halt ein...^^
gibt halt immer licht und schatten^^


----------



## Thrainan (28. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich überlege, wie viele Gildenmitglieder mich mit Schatzi begrüßen, die dann auch teils das selbe Geschlecht haben mache ich mir sorgen. 
Aber man kanns natürlich auch übertreiben. Aus meiner Gilde mussten wir mal eine Dame rauswerfen die gerne Nacktbilder von sich verschickt hat. Freizügig von mir aus, aber wer ficken will soll das bitte offline gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege, wie viele Gildenmitglieder mich mit Schatzi begrüßen, die dann auch teils das selbe Geschlecht haben mache ich mir sorgen.
> Aber man kanns natürlich auch übertreiben. Aus meiner Gilde mussten wir mal eine Dame rauswerfen die gerne Nacktbilder von sich verschickt hat. Freizügig von mir aus, aber wer ficken will soll das bitte offline gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja so in etwa hatten wirs auch mal .. der eine bei uns so immer hey wie gehts und so
und irgendwann hat sie ins forum bild gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub ich hätt ne webcam gebraucht um sein gesicht zu sehen *hahaha* aber im ts wars so geil ..
(sagen wirs mal nett .. sie war in etwa das doppelte von dem was er sich erwünscht hat)

So @topic
ich wurd bis jetzt 1mal gekickt
hatte stress mit gildenleader und hunterleader .. der schlaumeiner wollte mich immer verbessern. Aber ich war im dmg über ihm. Hab keine fehler gemacht und mit den 90 anderen members hab ich mich super verstanden.
irgendwann in bwl isser ausgetickt weil ich ihm askandy geklaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja ich hab mir die dkp nur für ihn aufgehoben..)
Tjo g-leader hat mich dann gekickt. In gilde ist chaos ausgebrochen und alle nur so wiso und wtf.. und er meinte er wollte das schwert.

Gut next tag ich logg ein kuke wer noch in der gilde ist 2 leute .. hö?
auf einmal bekomm ich inv
dann ein hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben die 2 deppen so rausgeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ging ja nid anders.

war geile pvp/pve gilde geworden. leider mit bc aufgelöst...


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (28. Oktober 2008)

Also bei unserer Gilde sind die Gildenmeisterin und ein Offizier im RL ein Paar. Haben auch in WOW geheiratet. War lustig und die anschliessende Party im Gasthaus entsprechend feuchtfröhlich.
Entweder begrüßen die sich auch mit "Hallo Schatz" oder aber, wie gestern, "Schade, das er schon von der Arbeit daheim ist" , "Hab Dich auch lieb." oder ähnlich "netten" Dingen. Da jeder weiss, wie das gemeint ist, kommen meist ein, zwei, drei Kommentare (auch von uns) und "lol" und "^^". Wir haben was zum schmunzeln, bevor es wieder ruhig zugeht.
Zwischendurch hatten wir auch allgemein mal Funpost-Abend Thema: Lieblingsbücher, Film oder leckers Essen.
Ich find sowas gut und lustig. WOW soll Spass machen und die Gilde "alltagstauglich" sein, wo man nicht jedes Wort und jeden Kommentar auf die Goldwaage legt und sich auch nett austauschen kann, wenn mal 5-10 Minuten Questpause oder Flugzeit ist. Hilft, meines Erachtens nach, auch der Moral der Truppe (um es etwas militärisch auszudrücken), solange es nicht Überhand nimmt.

Wenn Leute für wirklich lächerliche Dinge aus der Gilde geschmissen werden, stimmt was nicht oder die Gildenmeister nehmen die Sache zu ernst. WOW ist für 95-98% der User immer noch Freizeitbeschäftigung und  Entspannung nach Arbeit oder Schule. Also seit froh, wenn Ihr aus fadenscheinigen Gründen aus der Gilde geflogen seid, hätte eh nichts gebracht. 

Und für diejenigen, die es persönlich härter getroffen hat - Starker etc. - tut mir Leid, wenn man solche negativen Erfahrungen machen muss. Ist man leider nicht vor geschützt.


----------



## Blutdürster (28. Oktober 2008)

Mein healpriester wurde mal gekickt weil er der gildboss gesagt hat die gilde hat zu viele Heiler WTF  !. Man kann nie genug Heiler haben und generell herrscht auf unserem (wie auch fast allen anderen) server Heilermangel als kann der mir net azählen wir hätten zu viele


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Öhm..so nicht richtig...was willste mit 20 heilern wenn du maximal 12 raidplätze anbieten kannst?


----------



## Deanne (28. Oktober 2008)

Als ich noch meine Priesterin gespielt habe, bin ich mehrfach an ziemlich unprofessionelle Gilde geraten, aber wirklich rausgeschmissen wurde ich nur zweimal. Wobei  diese beiden Begebenheiten für mich bis heute nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar sind.

Situation 1:

Ich war damals seit zirka 1 Monat in meiner damaligen Gilde und wurde auf sehr unangenehme Art und Weise von einem der Offis angebaggert. Anfangs machte er mir wenigstens noch Komplimente, aber nach und nach wurden die Fragen pikanter und die Bemerkungen niveauloser. Irgendwann ging der gute Herr dann dazu über, zu behaupten, wir hätten etwas miteinander. Angeblich intime Details wurden im TS weitergegeben und ich wurde zum Gespott der Leute. Und als ich ich irgendwann bei unserem Leader über das Verhalten des Offis beschwerte, wurde ich als verlogen und hinterhältig bezeichnet und im Interesse der gesamten Gilde gekickt.

Leider musste ich bis heute sehr oft feststellen, dass man in manchen Gilden keine Chance hat, wenn man sich nicht durch penetrantes Rumgeflirte bei den männlichen Mitgliedern einschleimt.

Situation 2:

Ich wurde nach einem recht angenehmen Gespräch in eine Gilde eingeladen. Als zwei Wochen später Sonntag morgens um 10 Uhr ein Gildentreffen stattfand, hatte ich kurz vorher erfahren, dass meine Großtante gestorben war. Also bat ich den Leader darum, freigestellt zu werden. Daraufhin wurde mir mangelnde Begeisterung und Demotivation vorgeworfen, immerhin seie "so ein Scheiß" kein Grund, nicht an einem GT teilzunehmen. Wenige Augenblicke später wurde ich aus der Gilde geworfen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja,gibt ja bekanntlich Leute die ihr VL über jegliches RL stellen...solche Personen haste wohl im zweiten Fall an der Backe gehabt...aber auf so ne Gilde kann man dann im Regelfall auch getrost verzichten...


----------



## Stix (28. Oktober 2008)

Schon ne weile her aber:
Waren in kara unterwegs und unsere Tank war aus ner anderen Gilde. Da meinte er im TS ich soll zu meiner Gilde ins TS wechseln. Waren aber gerade im Bosskampf, als der Kamp vorbei war war der tank auf einmal Gildenlos und er meinte der Leiter hätte ihn gekickt weil er nicht direkt ins TS gekommen sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja halbe stunde später war der bei uns aufgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich staune über die Intoleranz der Gildenleader oder der Leute mit der Berechtigung.
Es gibt hier Gründe bei denen ich mir denke: "Seid froh raus zu sein und holt euch eine nettere Gilde."
Schließlich soll das Spiel Spaß machen.


----------



## Scotty1976 (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Deanne:
Ähmm, also in dem Falle wäre ich freiwillig gegangen.

Bin bisher nicht aus einer Gilde geflogen, hatte mir nur mal eine andrehen lassen. 
Dann las ich den Aufruf von meiner jetzigen Gilde und hab dann die eine weitergegeben! :-)

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Xandars (28. Oktober 2008)

damals als ich kara gerade mal paar mal durch hatte und t4 fertig war ich in einer gilde auf probe gewesen (1woche ca) 
und die meintend a sie gerade mit t5 anfingen ich hätte zu wenig erfahrung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NAPs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Oktober 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Daraufhin wurde mir mangelnde Begeisterung und Demotivation vorgeworfen, immerhin seie "so ein Scheiß" kein Grund, nicht an einem GT teilzunehmen. Wenige Augenblicke später wurde ich aus der Gilde geworfen.



Es gibt halt Leute die sind in ihrer virtuellen Welt gefangen und kennen kein real-life mehr. Leider

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen.
Grüße
Tel


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (28. Oktober 2008)

Tjo ich bin aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil der Leader drauf kam das ich nen Freund hab...
PS: Ja ich bin ein Kerl...


----------



## Silmarilli (28. Oktober 2008)

Wurde noch nie wirklich gekickt nur pre-BC kam ich mal mit meinem Priester online und war gildenlos da die Gilde aufgelöst wurde
Mit meinen restlichen Chars war ich in einer anderen Gilde die ich irgendwann verlassen habe da es unstimmigkeiten mit dem leader gab .... kannte ich auch aus dem RL und bezog sich eher auf die eine oder andere Charaktereigenschaft von ebensolchen

Nun dann kam ich in meine jetzige Gilde, derren Leiter ich irgendwann wurde da die Gründerin, zuerst mit WoW aufhören wollte, dann auf nem anderen Server war, und jetzt wieder da ist :-) weils bei uns doch einfach am dollsten is und hat gleich noch nen Kumpel von nem anderen Server angeschlept .-)

Naja unsere Gilde is mehr eine Langjährige entfernte Freundschaft, is wer da is es gut is niemand da hat man halt Ruhe im GC
Bei ca. 7 aktiven Member behält man den überblick, jeder hilft sofort jeden egal bei was (sofern zeit) und wenn wer irgendwas an mats für X braucht wird das auch einfach weiter gegeben .... Vertrauen FTW

lg Sily


----------



## Silmarilli (28. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Tjo ich bin aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil der Leader drauf kam das ich nen Freund hab...
> PS: Ja ich bin ein Kerl...



*leise* drum bin ich Gildenleader ....so kann keiner kommen und mich rauswerfen .-)


----------



## Mebo (28. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Tjo ich bin aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil der Leader drauf kam das ich nen Freund hab...
> PS: Ja ich bin ein Kerl...


sowas is echt bekloppt wirklich es ist wohl deine sache mit wem du zusammen bist oh man echt...manche leader hamm echt nen sockenschuss...


----------



## Deanne (28. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Tjo ich bin aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil der Leader drauf kam das ich nen Freund hab...
> PS: Ja ich bin ein Kerl...



Meine Güte, das ist ja nicht nur idiotisch und unverschämt, sondern obendrauf auch noch absolut intolerant.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Glaube eine Story hab ich auch.

Is schon ne Weile her...war ne relativ kleine Gilde also nix groß mit raiden außer bissi kara.

Jedenfalls war alles soweit super,mit dem großteil gut verstanden passt.So,jetzt bin ich ein Mensch der nicht groß mit seiner Meinung hinter Berg hält und der auch mal recht offen und direkt sein kann.

Jedenfalls begab es sich das mehrerer Faktoren aufeinander prallten.Es ging damit los das ich in Kara bei Illuf immer die Wichtel gemacht hab (hexer mit saat),jetzt sollte eben ein anderer Hexer das ganze ma machen..soweit alles okay..er hats versucht ohne saat zu machen 2 ma...2 wipes...gut...ich meinte zu ihm in whisper versuchs doch mal mit saat...er hats gemacht es klappte alles super..dachte ich...im nachhinein hab ich erfahren das der gute herr sich dann an die gildenleitung wandte mit dem vorwurf ich würde ihm meine spielweise aufdrängen.

weiter ging es das wir einen weitere spieler in der gilde hatten...naja..ich sage es mal so...der deutschen rechtschreibung feind war.nun weiss man ja nie ob das nicht irgendwie krankheitsbedingt ist oder nicht...ich wollte da niemanden vor den kopf stoßen aber konnte ich mir den kommentar "also deutsch studiert hast du ja nicht" nicht verkneifen..mit entsprechenddem smiley etc.

diese aussage lößte große empörung in unserne reihen au voraufhin wieder einige member die gildenleitung besuchten.

weiter ging es mit einem video eines members in kara...wir schauten uns  das video an..und merkten das der gute man wärend des gesamten video drehs "3 boss fights" ungefähr 2 mal gecastest hat (magier) 

nun gut ich ihm doch nahe gelegt das das nicht das optimum sei..er mir aber mit dem agument entgegner..ja er müsse doch die kamera führen...nc dachte ich mir.

aber wie sollte es anders sein..auch dieses ereignis erreichte die gildenleitung...welche mir daraufhin ohne jegliches vorwissen meiner seits(die werten herrschaften hatten nie den arsch in der hose mir das zeug persönlich zu sagen) nahe gelegt wurde die gilde zu verlassen...

ende vom lied war ich ging und 2 wochen später lößte sich aufgrund der entrüstung sämtlicher anderen member über diesen zug die gilde auf und meine schadenfreude war riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (28. Oktober 2008)

An die anwesenden Damen :>

/ironie an

Ist das bei euch auf dem Server nicht normal?
Also wir in der Gilde sind 3 Leute in der Gildenleitung, und unsere Gildenfrauen durchlaufen eine gewisse Rotation....haben eben 7 Frauen...eben für jeden Tag eine. Wir bekommen dauernd anfragen ob wir noch Frauen aufnehmen......aber wir sind ja keine Gilde die jede nimmt......nur jetz is grad doof mit der Rota....eine Frau is ausgetreten, da is Streit vorprogrammiert!

/ironie aus

nee so ein scheiß xD

macht euch zügigst aus der Gilde, wenn solche "hey baby etc" sprüche kommen, god damn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: nee aber ich habe mal einen gekickt weil er etwa 10 RARE´s aus dem Tresor genommen hat, die beim NPC verkauft hat....und sich für die 40g ein lvl 40er Epic ausm AH geholt hat -_-

mfg Beku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (28. Oktober 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Situation 2:
> 
> Ich wurde nach einem recht angenehmen Gespräch in eine Gilde eingeladen. Als zwei Wochen später Sonntag morgens um 10 Uhr ein Gildentreffen stattfand, hatte ich kurz vorher erfahren, dass meine Großtante gestorben war. Also bat ich den Leader darum, freigestellt zu werden. Daraufhin wurde mir mangelnde Begeisterung und Demotivation vorgeworfen, immerhin seie "so ein Scheiß" kein Grund, nicht an einem GT teilzunehmen. Wenige Augenblicke später wurde ich aus der Gilde geworfen.



krank.

Bin noch nie aus ner Gilde geflogen und seit 3 Jahren in meiner ersten Gilde. Kann also nicht mitreden, höchstens die Kick/Bans von anderen Spielern. ^^


----------



## nalcarya (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab echt Glück gehabt, bin in meiner aktuellen Gilde jetzt seit über nem Jahr drin, nachdem sich die vorherige zerstreut hatte und einige Member dann die aktuelle gründeten.
Der Gildenleiter ist zwar oft ein exzentrischer, arroganter, chauvinistischer Sturkopf aber irgendwie kommt man dann doch prima mit ihm klar. Echt seltsam *fg*

Meine vorherigen bzw PreBC Gildenausflüge waren mehr spaßeshalber und da bin ich dann halt geflogen, weil ich lange Zeit nicht online war. Das waren aber auch noch Schul- bzw Abiturzeiten für mich und da hab ich eh nicht wirklich intensiv gespielt - von daher war es auch nicht tragisch.

Aber dieser Thread ist doch immer wieder interessant zu lesen, zum lachen oder kopfschütteln gleichermaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (28. Oktober 2008)

Rausgeflogen weil ich inaktiv war.
Komisch, wenn man 3 Wochen im Urlaub ist, wundert das normalerweise nicht.

Das Beste:

Forum mindestens 3x geschrieben
Raidleader drauf aufmerksam gemacht
Raidplan eingetragen
Ingame Post an Raidleader

Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (28. Oktober 2008)

Jo das scheint mir jetzt die richtige Plattform für meine Geschichte zu sein. 

Ok ich fang dann mal von vorne an. Ich komme ursprünglich von Malfurion und bin solange ich WoW zocke mit einer bestimmten Priesterin sehr gut befreundet. Sie war mir immer wie eine kleine Schwester und ich ihr großer Bruder. Wir haben viel zusammen gemacht und ich hab ihr weiß Gott immer geholfen wo ich konnte. Ich erinner mich da an wochenlanges farmen in Silithus oder auch ewiges farmen in Felwood ,etc. 
Nunja Nach BC war die Situation auf Malfurion so das es für uns Raidtechnisch mau aussah. Unsere Gilde wollten wir auf keinen für eine Andere verlassen und so beschlossen wir schließlich mit einigen Freunden auf dem Server Nethersturm was neues und eigenes auf zu bauen.

Soweit so gut. 

Wir hatten am Anfang unserer WoW Zeit schonmal eine kleine Gilde zusammen, in der ich HP, Forum, TS und so regelte. Für mich stand fest das ich dieses Aufgabengebiet wieder übernehmen würde. Sowas ist halt genau mein Ding. Aber nix war, ich habe meine Hilfe mehrfach angeboten aber diese Aufgaben wurden einem anderen zugewiesen.
Mir wurde dann später nachgesagt ich hätte mich nicht genug eingebracht, ich war zu Raids immer angemeldet, habe meine Hilfe angeboten aber ich hatte halt auf Hero Inzen so gar keine Lust. Das ist auch das EINZIGE was man mir vorwerfen könnte.

Nunja die Wochen vergingen und bei meiner Frau (die auch in der Gilde war) ging es auf die Semesterklausuren und ich hab zu dem Zeitpunkt endlich wieder Arbeit gefunden, was unsere Freizeit natürlich stark einschränkte. Während der Klausuren war ans Raiden gar nicht zu denken. Also blieb uns ,wenn wir mal online kamen, nur ein wenig Zeit zum twinken. Wir haben uns für die Raids bis zum Ende der Klausuren ganz abgemeldet und ich hab nach der Arbeit immer mal den Priester meiner Frau gelevelt. Viel mehr war nicht drin.

Jetzt muss man dazu noch sagen das der Freund besagter Priesterin und sie selber Gildenmeister waren, ich war Stelli und meine Frau, und zwei weitere waren Ratsmember. Priesterin und Freund waren sogar zu Sylvester (was ja nur einen knappen Monat vorher war) bei uns zum feiern. 
Und auf einmal haut mich ihr Freund mit dem Satz ob wir noch Raiden wollen an. Er kannte die Situation und so sagte ich ihm das wir das "bis auf weiteres" nicht könnten bzw wollten weil anderes wichtiger war.
Kurz darauf wurden wir aus der Gilde geworfen, im Forum gebannt und unsere TS Account wurden gelöscht. 

Ich war wirklich sprachlos !

Das er manchmal ,nun sagen wir impulsiv reagiert aber von ihr hätte ich echt mehr erwartet. Man kennt sich fast drei Jahre und sie traut sich nicht einmal persönlich zu uns sondern schickt ihren Freund. Ich habe danach mit dem einen oder anderen Bekannten gesprochen und die Meinung war einstimmig: MAN WIRFT KEINE FREUNDE AUS DER GILDE ! 

so long
mayhem


----------



## Oraishio (28. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte auch vorher mit Bedacht seine Gilde wählen. Viele Nub Gilden werden von irgendwelchen Kindern erstellt die sich profilieren möchten und keine Ahung haben wie es in einer richtigen Gilde abläuft. Wenn man die Gilde mit Bedacht wählt passiert einem so etwas nicht.


MfG Oraishio


----------



## Odis74 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja es gibt auch Gildenleiter die zu ihrer Selbstbestädigung Leute aus der Gilde werfen um ihre virtuelle Macht zu demonstrieren die sie im RL warscheinlich nicht haben.
Habe ich selbst erleben dürfen wie er einige rausgekickt hatte wegen absoluten Lapalien.
Da ich ja schon mit einen meiner Mains in eienr anderen Gilde war hat man auch sehr schnell Gründe gesucht um mich dort zu entfernen. 
Die begründungen waren sowas von Banane das konnte man nicht glauben. Ich sei Itemgeil, war eine der Begründungen. 
Und nun ist die Ignorliste wieder ein wenig länger...

In dem Sinne.......


----------



## Draelia (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich wurde aus ner Gilde gekickt weil einer meiner Twinks ebenfalls eine Gilde hatte, und das ist verboten (böse böse) 

Anbei mal einen lieben Gruß an Asga. Keine Deiner Verwünschungen hat gewirkt, oder hast du mir viel Kohle und ne Traumfrau gewünscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dr_michi (28. Oktober 2008)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...


du thun schreipen weri luschtik !


----------



## Nekramcruun (28. Oktober 2008)

schon traurig wenn leute im RL nix auf die reihe kriegen und dann meinen sie müssten sich in WoW so aufspielen und leute wegen peanuts aus der gilde schmeissen aber leider gibts sowas ja immer wieder.
ich sag das gleiche wie schon einige vor mir....sei froh daß du da raus bist und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scabandari (28. Oktober 2008)

dr_michi schrieb:


> du thun schreipen weri luschtik !


hihi /sign


----------



## Schamos (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
da ich selber schon ein paar Jahre Gildenleitung auf dem Buckel habe kenne ich 99% dieser Geschichten aus eigener Erfahrung und möchte nun mal ein paar von meinen Meinungen dazu äussern:

Situation 1:             (der InAktive)
Jeder hat mal das Problem gehabt das sein RL ihm keine Zeit zum spielen lässt, und das teilweise sogar über mehere Monate. Bevor ihr euch nun aber beschwert das ihr nach 3 Monaten WoW-Pause aus der Gilde fliegt solltet ihr euch anschauen was für eine Gilde ihr denn habt?
Echte Gilden haben sowas wie eine Gildensatzung und in dieser findet man ein paar Grundlegende Info's, und meistens auch wie lange man offline sein kann bevor man aus der Gilde fliegt. Sollte sowas nicht vorhanden sein ist die Frage: Raidgilde oder Fungilde ?
Bei einer Fungilde sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein auch mal 3 Monate pause zu machen, solange die Gildenleitung informiert wurde (Forum + inGame). Bei einer Raidgilde ist dies meistens nicht möglich. Ich kann dies sogar in dem Moment nachvollziehen wenn es sich wirklich um eine reine Progress-Gilde handelt, denn diese haben normalerweise nur 30-35 Mitglieder oder ähnliches.
Situation 2:             (Liebesbekundungen im Gildenchat)
Auch hier ist normalerweise die Gildensatzung ein guter Freund, jedoch steht ja hier meistens nur "vernünftiges Verhalten".
Ich habe das immer so geregelt: Wenn jemand "Hasi/Schatzi/Mausi/usw." als Ersatz für den Namen verwendet: Who Cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige was auch mir sauer aufstost ist wenn diese Dinge überhand nehmen, z.b. im Raid mit eMotes Spam das lesen des normalen Chat unmöglich wird. Aber auch hier sollte man eher ein Gespräch unter 4-6 Augen machen als jemanden im Gildenchat/Forum direkt anzugreifen.
Mir ist aber nur ein Härtefall bekannt wo ich dieses Gespräch wirklich machen musste und das war ein Pärchen das sich zwischen 2 Pulls immer ca. 10-15 eMotes zuwarf und auch im TS nicht voneinander lassen konnte. Hier habe dann doch beiden geraten sich vor dem Raid nochmal intensiv miteinadern zu beschäftigen und dann erst zu zocken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Situation 3:             (Anbaggern von Spielerinnen)
Bei uns gab es immer 2-3 weibliche Single's in der Gilde/Raid und entsprechend waren auch die Reaktionen.
Hier gilt: Solange die Dame sich nicht bei mir beschwert ist alles im grünen Bereich.
Beschwert sie sich werde ich jedoch recht direkt und spreche ein klares Verbot für den jeweiligen Herrn aus diese Spielerin weiterhin in irgendeiner Form anzubaggern. Wenn "Er" sich nicht daran hält kann dies natürlich auch zum Kick führen.
Auch habe ich schon Member direkt gekickt als er (nachdem er über sehr dreistes Nachfragen) herausgefunden hatte das eine Spielerin unter uns war und diese mit "Hey XYZ, gib mal deine Handynummer, ich brauch was zum XXX"... 3 2 1... kick !
Sollte irgendein Mitglied der Gildenleitung nicht entsprechend reagieren: /gleave
Situation 4:             (Spieler beleidigen, oder fühlen sich beleidigt)
Hier wirds leicht: 
1.) Spieler beledigt jemand anderes: Spieler verwarnen
2.) Spieler wiederholt die Aktion, oder unklarer Fall: TS Gespräch    (mit allen Beteiligten, so merkt auch das "Opfer" was passiert)
3.) Spieler lernt nicht daraus: Kick
Schritt 2 kann wiederholt werden wenn Spieler die Art der Beleidigung komplett geändert hat so das man davon ausgehen kann das er nicht versteht das es nicht gewünscht ist.

Soo... das waren mal die 4 häufigsten Gründe warum ich jemanden kicken musste und meine Lösungswege. Ob es euch interessiert oder hilft: Ich weis es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
Schamos

P.s.: Mein einziger Kick: Gildenchannel:
[Xevion] (mein damaliger Char) : Hi Leute
[Gildenmeister] Hoi Xev
[Idiot] Was ? Der ist bei euch in der Gilde... rofl... was seid ihr den für noobs... so einen Deppen aufnehmen    (das schrieb er über 6 Chatzeilen)
[Xevion] ?? Ich kenn dich garnicht und was hab ich dir bitte böses getan ?
[Idiot] Du hast ja noch voll das Crap-EQ, sowas wie du dürfte bei mir nichtmal das Wasser tragen.      (Jop, ich war ja auch lvl 40)
Sie wurden aus der Gilde entfernt.
[Gildenmeister] (/w) : Sry, aber wir brauchen dringend mehr Heiler, daher hatte ich keine Wahl.


----------



## Scabandari (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
hier auch noch mal eine Ergänzung zum Thema Abwesenheit:
Ich habe bisher keine Gilde erlebt, wo es nicht möglich ist, sich im Gidenforum mal für einen gewissen Zeitraum abzumelden. Wenn das nicht möglich ist mangelt es meiner Meinung nach an der Organisation.
Auch in Raid-Gilden kann es durchaus sein, dass jemand aufgrund der privaten Situation oder einer gewissen Überspieltheit mal eine Pause 'ohne triftigen Grund', also ohne 'Ich wurde vom Bus überfahren' einlegt.
Wenn eine Gilde das nicht akzeptiert (ich rede hier nicht von Profi-Gilden, die sich ein ordentliches Zubrot mit dem Gedaddel verdienen), dann ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch gute Leute die Gilde verlassen, weil sie keinen Bock mehr haben.
In letzter Zeit sind auf unserem Server etliche semi-professionelle Gilden zerfallen, weil einfach zu viel Druck in Sachen Raid-Pflicht ausgeübt worden ist. Eine gute Raidgilde sollte halt auch darauf achten, dass JEDER für die Raids ersetzbar ist. Und dann entstehen aus temporären Abwesenheiten auch keine echten Probleme.

Greez


----------



## sucki89 (28. Oktober 2008)

Schamos schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> P.s.: Mein einziger Kick: Gildenchannel:
> [Xevion] (mein damaliger Char) : Hi Leute
> ...



Also das... ist mal heftig... noch dazu die Begründung, die eigentlich alles noch schlimmer macht.


----------



## DoubleJ (28. Oktober 2008)

Schamos schrieb:


> P.s.: Mein einziger Kick: Gildenchannel:
> [Xevion] (mein damaliger Char) : Hi Leute
> [Gildenmeister] Hoi Xev
> [Idiot] Was ? Der ist bei euch in der Gilde... rofl... was seid ihr den für noobs... so einen Deppen aufnehmen    (das schrieb er über 6 Chatzeilen)
> ...



*Kopf trifft Tischkante kritisch*

Aua, wenn man so manches hier im Thread liest, ist man echt froh das man in einer geordneten Gilde ist.
Ansonsten mein Beileid an alle die so nen schmarn schonmal erleben mussten.


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> oO Is das SPiel net ab 12
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das intressiert doch keinen^^

als ich 11 war spielte ich spiele ab 16/18 und hab keine psychischen schäden davongetragen
/discuss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (28. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> das intressiert doch keinen^^
> 
> als ich 11 war spielte ich spiele ab 16/18 und *hab keine psychischen schäden davongetragen*
> /discuss
> ...



das glaubst du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerlomator (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich bin selber Gilden Offi und bin immer wieder amüsiert/erschreckt über die ganzen Gilden Anekdoten.
Bei uns ist es bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen, dass jemand aufgrund geringer online Zeiten
ausgeschlossen wurde. Jeder ist verschieden, hat unterschiedliche Freizonen für Spielzeiten, unterliegt verschiedenen
Motivationsschwankungen und es gibt divergente Meinungen zu den verschiedensten Punkten. 
Alles muss man unter einen Hut bringen, was nicht einfach ist.
Worin wir uns aber einig sind, ist der Prioritätsstatus des Privatlebens.
Kein Mensch sollte sich sein Leben durch WoW versauen lassen, indem er sich komplett einem virtuellen
Diktat unterwirft. Das ist in meinen Augen sehr befremdlich.
WoW sollte das bleiben was es ist. Ein Spiel mit einem hohen Spaßfaktor.
Wer das ganze nach militärischem Vorbild aufziehen möchte und dafür sein reales Leben verkümmern lässt, 
soll es machen, sein Problem.
Wir möchten in unserer Gilde auch die höchsten Instanzen raiden und T-was-weiß-ich-Equip farmen.
Aber das muss nicht alles immer schnell schnell schnell gehen. Und wenn einer zu wenig Zeit hat dafür, dann
kann er halt dieses Equip nicht zusammen bekommen oder halt sehr viel später, 
deswegen würde ich nicht gleich für einen Ausschluss votieren. 
Es gibt auch bei uns Reibereien wegen derartiger Probleme, "Ich hinke hinterher", "mich nimmt ja nie einer mit",
aber meist renkt sich dass wieder ein. Wer nicht zufrieden ist kann halt aus eigener Motivation die Gilde verlassen.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (28. Oktober 2008)

man merkt manchmal schon, dass man im netz anonym ist. die größten looser im rl spielen sich auf als wären sie helden - hinterm mikro kann ihnen ja keiner was - einfach nur wichtigtuer, aufspieler - die somit aufmerksamkeit erzeugen und respekt erzwingen, was ihnen wohl im rl verwehrt bleibt. war mal in nem random raid - jedes zweite wort vom leader war "wayne" und ein "alter" vervollständigte dann seinen wortschatz. ein mitstreiter fügte mal so ne kleine anmerkung zu, die man beim boss auch noch beachten sollte. antwort: ach wayne und der nächste der jetzt was sagt wird gekickt.


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem der Komment von der "Chefetage" kam, sah die Sache plötzlich anders aus und nimbrod is ganz kleinlaut geworden.

Ich halte das Posten im buffed-Forum für Übertrieben!


----------



## Siebäsiech (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich war mal irgendwo in ner Gilde wo einer gekickt wurde weil er dauernd lol in den Chat schrieb.

 Mitglied: Witz
Witzbold: lol
Gildenmeister: Ich möchte in meiner Gilde keine Abkürzungen sehen, auch kein lol
Witzbold: lol
Ich: hihi
Gildenmaster: das ist die letzte verwarnung
Witzbold: lol
Gildenmaschter: ich meins ernst
Witzbold: lol lol lol lol
Witzbold: looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
 kick 

So in der art wurde der gekickt, der war keine 5 minuten in der Gilde, ich konnte es mir kaum verkneifen nicht auch noch ein lol reinzuschreiben.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2008)

auf allyseiten war ich mal für eine Gilde zu engagiert und wurde gekickt, weil sich einige benachteiligt oder sowat in der art fühlten...
wtf dacht ich mir nur... ^.-


----------



## Tulence (28. Oktober 2008)

Schamos schrieb:


> P.s.: Mein einziger Kick: Gildenchannel:
> [Xevion] (mein damaliger Char) : Hi Leute
> [Gildenmeister] Hoi Xev
> [Idiot] Was ? Der ist bei euch in der Gilde... rofl... was seid ihr den für noobs... so einen Deppen aufnehmen    (das schrieb er über 6 Chatzeilen)
> ...




da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein....
mit Lvl 40 wegen crap equipt aus der Gilde geflogen weil sich ein healer beschwert hat?
der hat bestimmt auch gleich auf 70 angefangen und musste nicht erst hoch lvln und war bestimmt auch nie auf lvl 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt ein paar kranke Leute in WoW.....


----------



## Preform (28. Oktober 2008)

wurde gaaaaanz am anfang von wow (anfang 2005) mal aus meiner ersten gilde gekickt, weil ich angeblich in DM als pala nem was krieger weggerollt hätte.
nach 2 wochen wollten se mich dann wieder inviten, aber da hatte ich schon längst ne neue, bessere gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die alte gilde hat sich übrigens aufgrund der gildenpolitik aufgelöst...warn nur spacken drin)


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (28. Oktober 2008)

Preform Dein Ava macht mir Angst ^^


----------



## -Sefian- (28. Oktober 2008)

also die lächerlichste antwort die ich bisher bekommen hab was :

"weil"

.... aber mitlerweile bin ich gildenlos und glücklich ^^


----------



## Turgon! (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich wurd mal gekickt weil ich geninjalootet hab...^^ nein im ernst,sowas dummes ist mir noch nicht passiert. Habe bis lang auch nicht wirklich viele Gilden hintermir geenau sind es glaube ich 2 stück in 3 1/2 jahren


----------



## Foertel (26. November 2008)

Also manche Leute versteh ich echt nicht O.o

Ich habe bis jetzt erst eine Gilde hinter mir, aus der ich wegen einigen Freunden und dem Raiden in meine jetzoge gewechselt bin und das war von mir aus und ich geh auch öfter mal noch mit alten Gildenkollegen los O.o

In unserer Gilde mögen wir uns, gibt zwar mal Probleme, aber die werden durch Gespräche und nicht durch Kicks gelöst und insgesamt mögen wir uns alle recht gern und können gut miteinander.

Wenn ich manche Dinge hier so lese freue ich mich doch über das Glück das ich anscheinend habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mixino (26. November 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Ich war mal irgendwo in ner Gilde wo einer gekickt wurde weil er dauernd lol in den Chat schrieb.
> 
> Mitglied: Witz
> Witzbold: lol
> ...



Hier finde ich aber eher den Leader etwas überempfindlich. 
"LoL" ist doch eine allgemeine Chatabkürzung. Wie kann man jmd verbieten verbreitete Akürzungen zu verwenden?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dass der Typ dann mit seinem LoL-Gespame nur provozieren wollte, ist doch auch klar ^^


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

Made my Day =)


----------



## Evereve (26. November 2008)

@ TE 
Ich sag mal so: Pärchen können in Wow SEHR nervig sein. Ich spiel selbst mit meinem Freund zusammen, aber manche übertreiben es. 
Gegen ein frisch verliebtes Paar, dass sich mal lieb begrüßt oder /kiss´t, hab ich gar nichts, find ich hin und wieder ganz süß. 
Aber so kenne ich zB eins, die Beiden wohnen zusammen und wir wissen alle, dass die zwei direkt nebeneinander zocken. Aber sie müssen trotzdem ständig in Channeln Mausi, Hasi, Schatzi usw nennen, sich mit Emotes zuwerfen und bei jeder Gelegenheit mitteilen, dass sie ein Paar sind. Das nervt tierisch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jmd aber wegen so was aus der Gilde zu werfen ist mal total lächerlich ....


----------



## Lobgesang (26. November 2008)

Gilden, was für ein Thema...
Ich war insgesammt in 4 oder 5 großen Gilden aber musste sie leider alle verlassen. Es war mir zu stark organiesiert. Feste Termine mehrmals in der Woche. Hilfe für die Kleineren war nur selten zu erwarten und Fragen wurden auch nur selten beantwortet. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Pech mit meiner Gildenwahl. Jedenfalls gründete ich einfach eine eigene Gilde, nur so zum spass. Ich wollte die Gilde schon auflößen als ich fast allein drinn war und mein Kumpel wieder zur Horde wechselte aber dann fand ich rein zufällig einen damaligen Neuling. 
Jetzt ist zwar die Gilde immernoch recht klein (winzig 5-6 aktive und 2 inaktive) aber der Umgang miteinander und den Spass den wir zusammen haben will ich nicht missen. Daher besteht die Gilde noch.
Bei uns wird es auch absolut anerkannt wenn jemand längere Zeit mal nicht on sein kann, oder will. Es ist ein Spiel und wir wollen Spass drann haben und den haben wir. 
Meine Freundin spielt auch wow und ist auch in der Gilde aber Zärtlichkeiten tauschen wir nur im 1:1 Gespräch aus obwohl jeder in der Gilde weis das wir ein Paar sind.
Ich kann nur sagen: Habt Spass nicht Zwang. Sucht euch ne Gilde die zu euch passt. Jeder Spielt das Spiel anderst und hat andere Ziele.

MfG...


----------



## Monyesak (26. November 2008)

Lobgesang schrieb:


> Gilden, was für ein Thema...
> Ich war insgesammt in 4 oder 5 großen Gilden aber musste sie leider alle verlassen. Es war mir zu stark organiesiert. Feste Termine mehrmals in der Woche. Hilfe für die Kleineren war nur selten zu erwarten und Fragen wurden auch nur selten beantwortet. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Pech mit meiner Gildenwahl. Jedenfalls gründete ich einfach eine eigene Gilde, nur so zum spass. Ich wollte die Gilde schon auflößen als ich fast allein drinn war und mein Kumpel wieder zur Horde wechselte aber dann fand ich rein zufällig einen damaligen Neuling.
> Jetzt ist zwar die Gilde immernoch recht klein (winzig 5-6 aktive und 2 inaktive) aber der Umgang miteinander und den Spass den wir zusammen haben will ich nicht missen. Daher besteht die Gilde noch.
> Bei uns wird es auch absolut anerkannt wenn jemand längere Zeit mal nicht on sein kann, oder will. Es ist ein Spiel und wir wollen Spass drann haben und den haben wir.
> ...



zärtlichkeiten kannste woanders auch und besser austauschen ^^


----------



## Voíce (26. November 2008)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...



um nochmal den oldschool gründen noch einen hinzuzufügen...^^

ich bin aus meiner letzten gilde gekickt worden, weil ich im g-chat gesagt hab:
"Hehe hier läuft einer mit dem gildentitel "Free Nightelveporn dot com" rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
"Es tut mir leid leute, aber muss euch nun verlassen, da ich diese gilde joinen will^^"

G-leader:"ok ich helf dir dabei" - kick! xD
ich nur so wtf, dachte das klärt sich sobald der keks den ersten satz gelesen hat, aber pustekuchen. hab dann später erfahren, dass er wirklich nur den 2ten satz gelesen hat^^
im nachhinein wars aber gut, da meine jetzige gilde mir um einiges besser gefällt :9

mfg


----------



## Lobgesang (26. November 2008)

zärtlichkeiten kannste woanders auch und besser austauschen ^^ 

lol

nahkampf macht auch mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (26. November 2008)

Ich wurde mal aus ner Gilde gekickt weil ich mich mit der Freundin des Leaders unterhalten hab...ich hätte sie ja angebaggert usw dabei wusst ich weder das das die Freundin von dem ist noch das das überhaupt ne Frau war XD

Naja was solls muss man drüber stehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : Ich wurd auch ma gekickt weil mir jemand aus der Gilde bei der Q vom Schreckensross helfen wollte aber der zu lange gebraucht hat und als der da war hatt ich schon ne komplette Gruppe zusammen und für ihn war kein Platz mehr frei. Der war dann wohl eingeschnappt er hätte extra nen Raid abgesagt und zack wurd ich gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (26. November 2008)

Nunja, ich wurde zwar nicht gekickt, war einen Monat auf der Nachtwache und kam dann auf Madmortem zurück, wo s dann hiess, dass man mich nicht mehr in die Gilde aufnehme, weil ich  rassistisches über Obama gesagt hätte, es ging um die Us wahlen.

Nun ja, ich habe so etwas nie gesagt, finds gut, dass  in den Staaten endlich ein Schwarzer an die Macht kommt, das war doch nur eine billige ausrede, warum weiss ich nicht,  vor dem transfer war ich beliebt in der Gilde


----------



## Malachay666 (26. November 2008)

ich sage mal: ARME ARME GILDE die soziales verhalten und zwischenmenschliches verhalten bestraft...
keine macht der liebe
keine macht der freundschaft
ES LEBE DAS STUR ANEINANDER VORBEILEBEN!!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (26. November 2008)

Du bist raus. Thema erledigt. Wahrscheinlich wird der Leader in nächster Zeit sowie so ziemlich alleine dastehen, denn wie ich kürzlich in einem Bericht gelesen habe, mehren sich die Spielerpärchen.

In diesem Sinne, Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich gern.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Nexilein (26. November 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> [...] finds gut, dass  in den Staaten endlich *ein Schwarzer* an die Macht kommt [...]



du wirst ja schon wieder rassistisch ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. November 2008)

Maximalpigmentierter besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. November 2008)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt



Der Co leader war bestimmt einversüchtig weil er/sie kein/e freund/in hatt/e ...zumindest glaube ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwerg Toma (26. November 2008)

Hallo @ll, was bin ich doch froh in einer kleinen Gilde zu sein. Wir haben auch keine hochfliegenden Ambitionen, spielen weil es uns Spass machen sollte und wir so Freizeit miteinander verbringen können. Was bei den Entfernungen im RL nicht so einfach möglich ist. Bei uns wurde noch nie einer gekickt und wir sind auch keinem böse der uns für eine andere Gilde verliess. Gut, möglicherweise liegt es daran, das 70% der Gildenmitglieder irgendwie miteinander verwandt sind und alle ihre pubärtären Zeiten hnter sich gelassen haben. Kosenamen sind auch kein Problem, gehören diese nicht zu sozialem Verhalten untereinander?


----------



## Vanitra (26. November 2008)

Oje Nimbrod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer als Raidleiter AFK geht weil er essen muss der hat 3 wichtige Dinge nicht verstanden.
1. Man weis bereits vor dem Raid/der Ini das man irgendwann was essen muss/will. Also kann man eben bei dieser Unternehmung nicht die Leitung spielen sondern übeträgt sie für diesen Raid/die Ini auf einen anderen.
2. Die Raidleitung beinhaltet sich um den Raid zu sorgen und diesem zum Erfolg führen. Dazu gehört Tatikten zu entwickeln, die Fähigkeiten der Bosse zu kennen und den Raid nicht einschlafen lassen.
3. AFK in einer Instanz/einem Raid zeugt nur von Desinteresse/keinem Respekt gegenüber dem was die anderen erreichen wollen.

Aber, wenn die Gildenleitung denkt das sowas ein Kickgrund wäre, liegt sie leider falsch. Es ist höchtens ein Grund demjenigen dieses Amt zu entziehen und in so einem Fall kann man denjenigen zur Strafe sogar aus dem Raid kicken und einen anderen einladen. Auch wenn sowas mehrfach auftreten sollte ist es höchstens ein Indiz dafür das die Gildeleitung nicht in der Lage ist zu reagieren. Wer dafür kickt hat einfach die Kompetenz für einen Leitungsposten nicht, er entscheidet in dem Fall nämlich falsch. Der Grund ist einfach das man mit einem Gildenkick nichts bei dem Spieler erreicht. Er wird es bei der nächsten Gilde genauso falsch machen. Und das gilt für alle Missetaten die ein Spieler in einer Gilde machen kann. Kicken ist wie weglaufen vor dem Problem. Ein Eingeständnis von Schwäche/Ohnmacht/Unfähigkeit eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## theduke666 (26. November 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Der Grund ist einfach das man mit einem Gildenkick nichts bei dem Spieler erreicht. Er wird es bei der nächsten Gilde genauso falsch machen.


Gildenleiter sind nicht dazu da, unfähige Spieler zu "erziehen".



> Edit : Ich wurd auch ma gekickt weil mir jemand aus der Gilde bei der Q vom Schreckensross helfen wollte aber der zu lange gebraucht hat und als der da war hatt ich schon ne komplette Gruppe zusammen und für ihn war kein Platz mehr frei. Der war dann wohl eingeschnappt er hätte extra nen Raid abgesagt und zack wurd ich gekickt


Tja, hätte ich auch gemacht, besonders wenn Du noch in der Probezeit bist.


----------



## Lassart (26. November 2008)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...



Ich wurde mal gekickt, weil ich angeblich nicht ins kommende Gildensystem hineinpassen würde (wtf?!!). Von einem neuen Gildensystem gabs aber net viel zu sehn, weil die Gilde sich ne Woche später aufgelöst hat.


----------



## maniac-kun (26. November 2008)

ich wusste nicht ob ich mir wrath of the lichking kaufe (hab es aber doch am release tag gekauft) und wurde dann 2 wochen vor release deswegen aus der gilde geworfen.


----------



## SkinX (26. November 2008)

ich wurde aus meiner alten gilde gekickt weil ich nach 1 woche "erst" lvl 76 war hehe


----------



## Omas Liebling (26. November 2008)

... bei mir wars so ich hab mit meim 40iger hunter 2ma axt von rin´ji gehabt... ihr wisst schon^^
ja dann frag ich im gchannel wieviel die denn wert haben...
dann kam von 5 spielern als antwort: (ohne scheiß jetzt)
"eh bist du eigentlich nur in der Gilöde um Geld abzustauben oder was?" "sammal gehts noch?"

PS: kleine info ich war 2 tage in der Gilde und das war das 2te was ich in der Gilde geschrieben habe nach Hallo und danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thef (26. November 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> ich wusste nicht ob ich mir wrath of the lichking kaufe (hab es aber doch am release tag gekauft) und wurde dann 2 wochen vor release deswegen aus der gilde geworfen.



Äh...wie gezz?? Nochma zum Verständnis...die haben Dich gekickt, weil Du Dir die Erweiterung erst nicht kaufen wolltest?? 

Du meine Güte...wenn ich all den *Rotz* hier lese, dann möchte man ja fast Gildenlos bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin noch nie aus einer Gilde rausgeflogen, weil ich 1. immer darauf bedacht bin anderen Spielern gegenüber respektvoll und tolerant zu sein und 2. weil ich mich zum Glück in einer Gilde befinde, deren Mitglieder Punkt 1 ebenso handhaben wie ich.

Sachen gibts...tze...


----------



## Todeshieb (26. November 2008)

Nexilein schrieb:


> du wirst ja schon wieder rassistisch ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seid wann ist es rassistisch einen Farbigen Menschen als "Schwarzen" zu betiteln? Das würde ja im Umkehrsinn bedeuten, dass das Wort "Weißer" (aus dem Mund eines Farbigen) ebenfalls rassistisch wäre ...


----------



## Krueger75 (26. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Maximalpigmentierter besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (26. November 2008)

Heynrich schrieb:


> ehh ...ich sag nur eins dazu: sei froh, dass du aus der gilde raus bist! wir haben auch n paar in der gilde und keiner hat n problem damit ...
> 
> was für leute aus deiner (ex)gilde ey .... wie alt waren die? 14 ?
> 
> ...


ich tippe auf jünger der hatte wahrscheinlich no nie ne freundin 

und bei meiner exgilde bin ich rausgeflogen weil ich mich ned in ihrem forum angemeldet habe da ich es nicht verstehe das ich mich wo anmledne muss wo ich eh nicht mitraide sondern nur mal nen paar heros gehe. Wenn man endconten raidet finde ich bewerben und so ganz ok aber so als ne mischmasch gilde mit über 100 leuten von 1-80 ist das ein witz was meint ihr ?


----------



## nemø (26. November 2008)

lol ich bin ma geflogen aus der alten gilde weil die hohen tiere sich gestritten haben 

und dann sind sie auf den schluss gekommen alles unter 30 rauszuwerfen whyever
(es war keine lvl raid hochlevel gilde sondern mit v ielen twinks usw)
ich war 29 kurz vor lvl up 
naja die anderen die gekickt wurden und n paar d9ie schon höher waren sind auch gegangen ham dann ne neuue gilde gemacht
die läuft auch viel besser


----------



## Néstron15 (26. November 2008)

Mein Gildenmeister und auch die member aus meiner gilde sind voll in ordnung , besonders mein Gildenmeister der droht mir immermit prügel wenn ich keine lust auf ini etc. hab .
naja kenn so ne probleme nich aba sinnlosigkeit gibs halt oft bei wow


----------



## Shurycain (26. November 2008)

Rassistische äußerungen


----------



## youngceaser (26. November 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Rassistische äußerungen


hat mehr in deinen post nicht reingepasst und ich glaube nicht das wir in so einer verklemmten welt leben wo sich "Farbige" angegriffen fühlen weil wer schwarzer oder so sagt zumindest finden die meisten meiner kollegen das in ordnung


----------



## м@πGф (26. November 2008)

Also ich bin mit 13 Jahren zwar der jüngste in der Gilde (mit Abstand), aber noch nie ist etwas schlimmes passiert. Aber in der alten Gilde.

Unser Gildenmeister hat sich eine Waffe gebaut (1h 2,7 Tempo). Naja, er meinte, dass das die ober Tank Waffe wäre, aber ich meinte, dass man mit schnellen Waffen besser tanken kann. Also nicht wirklich besser tanken, aber man hat am Anfang halt schneller Aggro. 

Er meinte, dass es scheiß egal sei und ich bin rausgeflogen...nja.


----------



## Yumina (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nettes Thema

Ich wurde einmal mit meiner Freundin zusammen aus einer Gilde gekickt, weil wir zu viel geredet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Begründung war:
"Wir sind eine Raidgilde, Weiber die zu viel quatschen, haben bei uns nichts verloren" 

Also wir haben sehr gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yumi


----------



## Arcanem (26. November 2008)

giuld event manager bug, durfte nicht mit, hab mich bisschen aufgeregt und "flush" kick


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (26. November 2008)

einer der offiziere war wirklich 2 stunden am dauerflamen, dass bei ihm alles laggt und wow sscheiße ist usw....hab geschrieben, dass er sich einen ordentlichen pc besorgen soll und keinen vom sperrmüll....Sie wurden von D*********r aus der Gilde geworfen^^


----------



## Sjul (26. November 2008)

schwarzer ist eigentlich gar nicht rassistisch. Das sagt man halt so oder? Wenn man Neger sagt isses rasissistisch aber Schwarzer ist ganz normales wort...


----------



## Shrukan (26. November 2008)

Noch nie bin ich aus einer Gilde geflogen ;>
Bis jetzt immer aus freien Stücken gegangen.

In meiner ganzen Allianz-Karriere war ich in genau 5 Gilden (mit zwei verschiedenen Chars)

ganz am Anfang irgendeine, ich hab den Namen schon wieder vergessen, dann gegangen, weil kA die war einfach mit Twinks zugemüllt.
Dann in die nächste wo ein Kumpel von mir drin war, als er wechselte bin ich hinterher in die Gilde dessen Eltern ;D
Dann war ich da sehr lange, bis ich 
aus Gründung einer Raidgilde gewechselt bin wo ich über ein Jahr drin war.
Dann habe ich eine Pause eingelegt und bin danach mit meinen Jäger in einer weiteren Raidgilde gelandet.
Mit meinem Priester in einer kleinen freundliche, so ein Gegensatz zu der Großen ;>

Auf Horde nur eine Gilde!
Und hatte nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Leuten danach, waren alle nett.

Nur ein Typ den ich in meiner Laufbahn kennengelernt habe, war der Hammer.
Er wollte nur in die nächst besseren Raidgilden auf den Servern und mitraiden (obwohl das vom Equip schwachsinnig war)
Dann ist er echt zu der besten Alligilde gekommen, konnte dort aber net raiden und ist dann später wieder zurückgekommen ^^
als seine alte gilde erfolge hatte


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (26. November 2008)

ich bin aus meiner alten Gilde geflogen, weil sich der leader an mich rangemacht hat und ich nur meinte das ich bereits vergeben und glücklich sei ^^


gibt immer idioten


----------



## Crowser19 (26. November 2008)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...


ich soll ne gildenbank geplündert haben hatte aber keinen zugriff drauf naja ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (26. November 2008)

Farbiger besser? da traut man sich kaum noch was zu sagen-.-


----------



## Andî39 (26. November 2008)

Naja, ich bin zwar noch nie aus einer Gilde geflogen, aber mein Kumpel einmal:

Unsere ehemalige Allianz Gilde, die schon mittlerweile T5 Standard hatte, meinte, dass Sie am Abend unbedingt Maggy raiden wollte. Unsere Gilde bestand aus etwas mehr als 30 Mitgliedern, da sich einige schon
vorher abgemeldet hatten, sollten alle die können auch unbedingt da sein.
Als nicht alle, die sich nicht abgemeldet hatten, online waren, wurden Sie aus der Gilde gekickt.
Nun ja, wird starteten dann mit ca. 20 Mann den Raid. Allerdings vergaß mein Kumpel einmal den Würfel zu drücken (ihr wisst was ich meine^^) und es wurde später ein Wipe. 
Der Gildenleiter fragte, wer einmal vergessen habe den Würfel zu drücken, mein Kumpel entschuldigte sich und wurde aus der Gilde gekickt.
Auf einmal war im TS die Hölle los, nicht nur der Gildenleiter, sondern auch die anderen Mitglieder beschimpften ihn und setzten ihn anschließend auf ignore.

Mein Kumpel und ich haben den Server gewechselt und sind jetzt auf Seiten der Horde unterwegs, hier trifft man weniger Idioten und in unserer Gilde geht es zwar lasch zu, 
aber sowas wie oben beschrieben möchte ich nicht noch einmal miterleben. Schon erschreckend welche Wörter man hört, wenn jemand in einem Computerspiel
vergisst eine Taste zu drücken.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> ich bin aus meiner alten Gilde geflogen, weil sich der leader an mich rangemacht hat und ich nur meinte das ich bereits vergeben und glücklich sei ^^
> 
> 
> gibt immer idioten


Öhm du bist geflogen weil du vergeben warst? Omfg......
Hammerhart


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2008)

Ich wurd mal aus ner Gilde gekickt, .... hmm, das ist schon ne ganze Weile her. Achja!

So war das: Ich logge mich ein, weiß auch nich wieso, aber iwie komm ich im Gildenfenster auf meinen Namen, und als Gildeninfo steht da "schwuchtel".
Nunja, da ich Offi war, hab ichs einfach weggemacht.
Das ganze passierte nun mehrere Male und ich fragte dann in der Gilde rum, wer das sei und wieso er/sie das mache.
Natürlich hat das derjenige/diejenige nicht zugegeben, was anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Irgendwann, es war ziemlich spät nachts, logge ich ein und überprüfe, ob wieder jemand meine Gildeninfo "prepariert" hat, aber dort stand nichts.
Der einzige, der um diese Zeit online war, war der Gildenmeister und ich.
Ein paar Stunden später, kurz bevor ich ausgeloggt habe, schau ich nochmal hin und dort steht wieder "schwuchtel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun muss man nicht wirklich schlau sein, um dahinterzukommen, wer hinter diesem Unheil steckt.

Ich schreibe nun ins /g:

"Hi, öhm... sag mal, schreibst du bei mir immer schwuchtel in die ginfo?"
[genauer Wortlaut nicht bekannt, schon ein paar Jahre her"

Gildemeister meinte:

"nö, wieso?"

Darauf ich:

"Weil das vorhin noch nicht da war, und wir beide die einzigen sind, die on sind -.-"

Darauf er:

"war ich aba nich!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  scho klar. Naja, ich wusste natürlich, dass er es war, und zum Spaß schreibe ich das gleiche "schwuchtel" in seine Gildeninfo.
Ein paar Minuten später....

Gildenmeister:

"hast du das in meine Info geschrieben?"

Ich nur:

"^^"

-KICK-

darauf ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (26. November 2008)

Also bei uns gibts auch paar Pärchen inner Gilde, und die begrüßen sich auch immer mit "Hallo Hase etc..." und da sagt auch niemand was.
Aber sei Froh, dass du aus der Gilde raus bist^^

MFG


----------



## FonKeY (26. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wir haben auch ein pärchen bei uns in der gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so ist das bei uns auch

also wenn man wegen sowas gekickt wird kannste nur lachen und dich freuen^^...in so einer gilde will keiner sein^^


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

Also in Maßen hätte ich und habe ich damit kein Problem. Wenns dann aber auf halben CS ausartet, könnten sich die von mir aus ein entsprechendes Chatportal dafür suchen...


----------



## Goblinfänger (25. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Maximalpigmentierter besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht wirklich, wurde mittlerweile wohl auch als "nicht korrekt" eingestuft^^

@topic:
Ich hab meine Gilden bisher immer selber verlassen, weil ich irgendwie immer die Gilden erwische, in denen nie mehr als zwei Leute online sind :-P


----------



## StNikolauswagne (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin einmal aus einer Gilde geflogen weil ich angeblich nicht aktiv genug raide, allerdings war ich mit 98% Attendance der meistanwesende...... Naja, der wirkliche Grund war wohl das es meinem Gildenmeister nicht gefiel das ich auf die selben Items wie er need hatte^^


----------



## Preform (25. Dezember 2008)

StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal aus einer Gilde geflogen weil ich angeblich nicht aktiv genug raide, allerdings war ich mit 98% Attendance der meistanwesende...... Naja, der wirkliche Grund war wohl das es meinem Gildenmeister nicht gefiel das ich auf die selben Items wie er need hatte^^



omg und sowas schimpft sich Gildenleader...sei fro dass du da draußen bist!


----------



## TheNew (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wurde gestern nach 6 Wochen gekickt da ich anscheinend zu viele Fragen gestellt habe und auch mal Kritik am Raid übte 11

Lief immer so ab:

G CHat: hi, kann jemand vllt +23 Haste auf Umhang

G Chat: 5 Minuten später, keine antwort

Nochmaliges nachfragen, nach 10 Minuten wusste ich dann meist das es 5 Mann konnten die aber zu faul waren mal zu antworten!

Auch immer schön:

G Chat: Suche noch Leute für Obsindian 25er

keine antworten, nach 4 Min ein whisper das einer mitwill, kaum war der in der GRP kamen alle Stammmember mit!

Das ende vom Lied:

Gestern Naxx Raid, nur noch Kel stand! Gildenchef sagte am Mittwoch abend wir sollen ab dieser Woche Archa und Obsindia freihalten!

Naja ich war aber schon Mittwoch Nachmittag in beiden, konnte das also net wissen! Gestern dann, Kel liegt, die wollen obsinidian, ich sags nochmal, haate aber schon gleich Mittwoch Abend beim Chef bescheid gesagt! Im TS nur Flame, "kannste dich ma an Regeln halten", ich erklärs noch 2 mal, keiner sagt was, ich sage bb und frohe Weihnacht, keiner sagt was, ich komme 15 Minuten später wieder und bin Gildenlos! Fast alle Offis und Gildenchef haben mich auf Igno, ich bekomme Post!

Hallo,

Probezeit nicht bestanden! 

MFG der Gildenrat

Naja was solls, Probezeit geht 4 Wochen, ich war schon längst auf Mitgliedsstatus! Lol, naja seis drum, jetzt hab ich 3 Angebote von richtig guten GIlden und weine dem Saftladen keine Träne mehr nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne

Frohe Feiertage allen die nicht so dämlich sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (1. Februar 2009)

ein kumpel von mir war mal mit einer random grp in einer 5er instanz.als er fertig war hat er mir erzählt daß in der random grp einer war der ein paar tage vorher aus seiner gilde geflogen war weil die mitbekommen hatten daß er jude ist.

sehr traurig finde ich sowas.


----------



## kempman (1. Februar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ein kumpel von mir war mal mit einer random grp in einer 5er instanz.als er fertig war hat er mir erzählt daß in der random grp einer war der ein paar tage vorher aus seiner gilde geflogen war weil die mitbekommen hatten daß er jude ist.
> 
> sehr traurig finde ich sowas.




Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich glaube Dir kein Wort. Für mich willst Du Dich hier nur wichtig tun...


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Februar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ein kumpel von mir war mal mit einer random grp in einer 5er instanz.als er fertig war hat er mir erzählt daß in der random grp einer war der ein paar tage vorher aus seiner gilde geflogen war weil die mitbekommen hatten daß er jude ist.
> 
> sehr traurig finde ich sowas.



niemals. Entweder du verarschst uns oder er dich xD


----------



## Corsar_Rajaxx (1. Februar 2009)

kempman schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich glaube Dir kein Wort. Für mich willst Du Dich hier nur wichtig tun...




Sry, aber lass es mich mal so ausdrücken:
Allein das so ein Grund denkbar wäre, ist schon traurig genug. Also sollte man sich jeden dummen Kommentar zu dem Thema sparen.


----------



## N00ky (1. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde mal gekickt, weil ich nach ner Zeit (in der ich nicht zum Raiden mitgenommen wurde) besseres Equip hatte als der Maintank (der Gildenmeister war).

Naja, nachdem wir dann keine Ahnung wie oft am Kurator gescheitert sind, warf ich den Vorschlag in die Runde, mal für den Boss das Tanken zu übernehmen...

Antwort war von den anderen Raindmitgliedern: " Ja, ok mach mal... Vielleicht klappt es dann ja..."

Naja der MT sah es anders: " Ich bin immernoch Gildenmeister." 

und zack bekam ich Raid-Kick und Gilden-Kick...

Naja leute gibts...

2 Wochen später hörte er mit WoW auf...


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (1. Februar 2009)

Hmm ein Offi hat die ganze Zeit geflamt dass es laggt und er mit wow aufhören will usw...bei allen anderen Membern lief das Spiel flüssig..ich sagte er soll seinen pc auch nicht vom sperrmüll holn...KICK xD


----------



## Toastbrod (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mal aus der Gilde geflogen weil ich zu nem Gildenmitglied gemeint hab, er soll scheiße fressen.


----------



## Chison (1. Februar 2009)

Ich find hier einige Gründe ziemlich kächerlich, da könnt ihr euch freuen das ihr aus der Gilde raus seid.

Mein lächerlichster Grund war folgender :

Vorgeschichte, ich wurde von einem Kollegen in die Gilde geladen den ich seid Level 4 kenne, er war damals Stufe7 und hat mir vieles erklärt und gezeigt, mit Stufe 70 etwa bin ich dann zu ihm in die Gilde (die nicht ihm gehörte)

 Uns beiden wurde dann von den Gildenleitern die Aufgabe übertragen die Gilde "Raidtauglich" zu machen so Karazhan wollten wir mal probieren. Naja er und ich sind dann fleissig Randoms-Runs gegangen und haben uns equipped, weitere Leute gesucht und eingeladen. Als dann unser erster Run bevorstand wurden er und ich aus der Gilde gekickt, weil wir "zu über" wären und der Gilde nicht helfen könnten. (unsere Leader hatten kein Interesse daran sich zu equippen und sich vorzubereiten und das hatten wir ihnen gesagt, wir waren Hero/Blau und die waren Grün/Quest/Blau)

Die dachten wohl wir halten uns für etwas besseres nur weil wir, die von ihnen erhaltene Aufgabe erledigt hatten, während sie sich dagegen gesträubt haben auch nur ein bischen zu machen.



Jetzt bin ich in einer neuen Gilde und sehr zufrieden. Wir unternehmen viele Fun-Events und so weiter, wir haben auch mehrere Pärchen in der Gilde aber bei uns ist es meistens so das wir im TS reden über sinnvolle Sachen reden, und den Chat "benutzten" wie wir es wollen wir machen Witze und geben uns dümmliche Kosenamen.


----------



## Razzor07 (1. Februar 2009)

Naja ich wurde mal aus einer GIlde geworfen wo ich hätte mit Gruul damals gehen soll. Wo schon der 30% Patch schon drin war. Ich hätte damals BT ausfallen lassen sollen für Gruul. Was ich nicht eingesehen habe, ich war nur ein DD. Dann haben sie mich gekickt.


----------



## Preator (1. Februar 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich bin mal aus der Gilde geflogen weil ich zu nem Gildenmitglied gemeint hab, er soll scheiße fressen.



Findest du das lustig?


----------



## Deanne (1. Februar 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich bin mal aus der Gilde geflogen weil ich zu nem Gildenmitglied gemeint hab, er soll scheiße fressen.



Die Entscheidung, die aus der Gilde zu schmeissen, finde ich absolut berechtigt. Ein solcher Ton ist absolut unter aller Sau.


----------



## Humfred (1. Februar 2009)

Preator schrieb:


> Findest du das lustig?



Also ich finds lustig xD


----------



## larxenus (1. Februar 2009)

also,... ich fand den grund Dumm ...

Es war so, ich spiele ein Hexer und ich habe in der Gilde 1 Jahr lang NUR kara gemacht.
Ich hatte alles aus Kara ... ALLES und konnte die Instanz nicht mehr sehen. Nach 1 Jahr entschloss der Gildenmeister "lass Gruul versuchen" ... wir soellten alle 10k unbuffed haben (wtf) ... ich hab mich mit freude angemeldet ... und was war?


RAID FAELLT AUS


Ich dachte mir "nungut ... kommen weitere anmeldungen" - ich die naechsten 4 wochen immer angemeldet.
Alle sind ausgefallen, und ich hatte langsam die Schnauze voll. Ich zu dem  Gildenmeister "Es tut mir leid, ich werde die Gilde verlassen und mich auf der suche machen nach eine Gilde wo mehr raidwillig member sind und ich nicht aufgehalten werden durch andere Menschen" (so in der art)

*KICK*

Ich versuche anzuwhispern - *ignore*
Ich habe mich danach mit Twinks eingeloggt die alle nach der reihe gekickt und auf Ignore standen.
Mein hexer hat sich dann eine andere Raidgilde angeschlossen, und sogar dem endcontent gesehn.

und die Gilde? ich hoertte hinterher das wo die nach ein weiteres halbes jahr Gruul down hatten, maggy versucht hatten, wo alle bei maggy waren, wurde jeder gekickt und Gildenmeister hat sich auf und davon mit der Gildenbank gemacht.


----------



## Ahti1 (1. Februar 2009)

am besten schauen welche gilden sind die, die schon am längsten existieren, da is immer super stimmung. bin (abgesehne von meinen wowpausen) seit ich level 20 bin in der selbe gilde un das is schon 3,5 jahre her^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Februar 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich bin mal aus der Gilde geflogen weil ich zu nem Gildenmitglied gemeint hab, er soll scheiße fressen.



diese aussage zeigt auf welchem niveau bzw. geistigen reifegrad du dich bewegst...... die entscheidung deines gildenleites dich zu kicken war durchaus berechtigt......


----------



## Dunklesbrot (1. Februar 2009)

Mhmh, bei uns in der Gilde wollten sie mal alle unter 16 kicken, weil ein 14 Jähriger Schwachsinn gemacht hat und auch nur noch Leute ab 16 reinlassen.
Hatte Glück, bin zwar erst 14, aber war Klassenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (1. Februar 2009)

Dunklesbrot schrieb:


> Mhmh, bei uns in der Gilde wollten sie mal alle unter 16 kicken, weil ein 14 Jähriger Schwachsinn gemacht hat und auch nur noch Leute ab 16 reinlassen.
> Hatte Glück, bin zwar erst 14, aber war Klassenmeister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wat n schwachsinn, einfach sagen mann ist 18, wer will das gegenteil beweisen, und ts? einfach ts undeutlich machen oder wer es kann; stimme verstellen


----------



## themushroomxdxd (1. Februar 2009)

heyho!

muss manchen schon recht geben! es ist und bleibt ein pc spiel und manche leader/gilden sehen das wie in einem bundeswehr/militärcamp an. naja nun zu meiner story:

nen kumpel von mir ist zu einer relativ guten gilde gestoßen und hat mir dort auch einen platz besorgt. schön und gut die ersten raids liefen super, die leute top equipt. also, ich auch noch einige freunde reingeholt! alles verlief schön und gut.

bis zu dem zeitpunkt als ich mich im raidplaner abgemeldet habe. werd ich ingame vom leader angeschrieben: wieso biste abgemeldet brauchen dich als healer. ich antworte: sorry aber ich geh nicht unter der woche bis 2 uhr nachts raiden. (um 6 uhr aufstehen btw=4 std schlaf...NEVER) meinte er noch: ja, mit dir steht und fällt der raid. ich: ne sorry kann echt nicht und will auch nicht um diese  uhrzeit mehr raiden, das ist ja unterirdisch!

-> gildenkick!

naja was solls, selbst in der gilde wurde jeder angeflamed und es herrschte chaos....tja ich wurde gekickt und hab direkt alle freunde mitgenommen.


----------



## Céraa (1. Februar 2009)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...



also ich begrüß fast alle weibchen aus unserer gilde so xD
naja...vllt weil ich die einfach schon viel zu lange kenne...auch mal im rl und so gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi


----------



## Wnsgames (1. Februar 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich bin mal aus der Gilde geflogen weil ich zu nem Gildenmitglied gemeint hab, er soll scheiße fressen.




Ich bin noch nie aus ner Gilde geflogen, schon gar nicht aus meiner eigenen.^^ 

Wir kennen uns alle sehr lange und auch RL, geben uns sicher auch mal dümmliche Kosenamen und gehn uns auch mal aus dem Weg da es nicht immer nur "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" geben kann, aber bei so nem Kommentar würdest ohne Ankündigung die rote Karte kriegen und fliegen. Solchen Mist braucht niemand in der Gilde und wenn man sich ned zusammenreißen kann muß man hald schaun wo man bleibt.


----------



## mckayser (1. Februar 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> wat n schwachsinn, einfach sagen mann ist 18, wer will das gegenteil beweisen, und ts? einfach ts undeutlich machen oder wer es kann; stimme verstellen



Nur muss Dir das sicher kein Guildleader "beweisen" sondern kickt Dich einfach raus und du machst dann bei buffed nen Thread auf, dass er Dich gekickt hat, ohne den Beweis erbracht zu haben, dass Du unter 18 bist.


----------



## Kuriyos (1. Februar 2009)

Das war damals noch zu BC, ich mach ne GRP für Mana Hero auf, frag in der Gilde ob nen Tank lust hat mitzukommen geht dann sofort los.
5Minuten später kam keine antwort, wir uns ein anderen Tank gesucht , sagt einer aus der Gilde "Ja ich komm mit", ich denk mir WTF 5 minuten später
ich gesagt ne sind schon voll tut mir leid
da hat ich dann mein kick, grund per /w GILDE GEHT VOR


----------



## Destross (1. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde mal aus einer Gilde gekickt weil ich gesagt habe das ich unerwartet Besuch gekriegt hab.
Ist schon ein bisschen traurig wen man wegen so etwas gekickt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xardas46 (1. Februar 2009)

Weil ich einmal nicht beim Gildentreffen war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Xardas46


----------



## Pusillin (1. Februar 2009)

hi,
denke mal liest eh kein schwein, weil es mittlerweile fast 20seite sind, aber egal:
ich wurde zwar nicht gekickt, aber folgende geschichte:

ich war mit nem twink im eschental unterwegs, unterhalte mich mit einer jägerin, die
neben einer anderen jägerin lief. ich vemute sie waren ziehmlich neu, antworten dauerten auch sehr lange.
(wir waren in der allibasis im see da.) Jedenfalls forderte ich beide zum duel raus während ich auf die antwort wartete.
vermutlich waren sie etwas verwirrt weil ich dabei mein furbolg kostüm anzog. jedenfalls lehnten beide ab.
die eine jägerin fragte mich ob ich in ihre gilde kommen möchte, ich bejahte und sie sagte sie fragte eben ihre herrin/meisterin (oder so ähnlich^^)
jedenfalls war die jägerin neben ihn gemeint, mit der sie in ner gruppe war. nach längerer zeit schrieb sie zurück:
"entschuldigung, meine Herrin/Meisterin (oder so ähnlich) möchte  keine leute die *sich mit ihr duellieren!!!*"

rofl xD lol ^^


----------



## Katjuska (1. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde mal geschmissen, weil ich nicht Hartz 4 bin und um 2 Uhr nachts müde werd^^. Voll der Hammer.


----------



## NarYethz (1. Februar 2009)

naja.. zu deinem "hallo hasi" dingends... du hast auch nix zu tun, als dich über ein ach so albernes verhalten im forum auszulassen.. ich glaub ich hätte dich wegen unnötigem forum-gespame verwarnt, um ehrlich zu sein^^(was aber an meinem sinn für ordnung und recht in nem forum liegen mag^^) 
aber aus der gilde werfen is dennoch lächerlich^^ 
das dämlichste war bei mir eig, dass die gilde plötzlich meinte, sie müsse eine rassengilde daraus amchen^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (1. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> niemals. Entweder du verarschst uns oder er dich xD



ich verarsche hier keinen.ich sag nur was mein kumpel mir erzählt hat.ob das stimmt ist ja ne andere sache....vielleicht hat der typ der ihm das gesagt hat ja auch gelogen aber ich erfinde das nicht.ich lüge nicht und ich will mich hier auch nicht interessant machen wie mir irgendeiner vorwerfen wollte.
ich sage was ich mal gehört habe....ob das stimmt lässt sich schwer nachvollziehen.
sollte es aber stimmen wäre es echt extrem schade daß sowas passiert.


----------



## Dive-Master (1. Februar 2009)

lol, naja, wie viele schon gesagt haben, sei froh dort weg zu sein. die richtige gilde für sich zu finden ist eh schwer, und noch viel schwerer ist es vorrauszusagen, in welche richtung sich die gilde entwickelt. aber kopfhoch, ne neue zu finden ( irgendeine ) geht ja eh super schnell.


----------



## Andros-LL (1. Februar 2009)

Hmm also um mal paar Sachen zu sagen:

1. Ob sich 2 Leute Schatzi nennen ob Paar oder nicht, ob die Leute sich andauernd im TS lautstark Küssen oder aktiv Geschlechtsverkehr betreiben ist doch sowas von egal? Ich meine gut man muss es nicht unbedingt im Spiel machen aber selbst wenn ich würde da eher drüber schmunzeln als (achtung lacher) ernsthaft dagegen vorzugehen? Ich meine welche Member beschweren sich über das liebevolle umgehen miteinander? Ist es denen lieber wenn ich mit Beleidigungen um mich werfe? Sorry aber die Leute sollten mal etwas reifer werden. So verklemmt kann man doch garnicht sein sich über Liebende zu beklagen? Blizzard macht ein Event zum Zeichen der Liebe? Was ? OMG das gehört verboten das ist ja wiederlich! 
Soviel dazu ich hoffe man liest die Ironie heraus -.-

2. An alle die geflogen sind, seid froh das ihr diesen Kindergarten los seid. So pingelich zu sein das ist wirklich unterstes Niveau sorry. Klar das sind eben die Extremzocker 24/7 die wollen zocken loots bosskills warghhhhhhhhh keine Zeit für Emotionen und Liebe... naja die sind mit ihrem Reallife schon gestraft. Für mich dennoch recht amüsant zu lesen. Ich kann mir die Leute die da in der Gilde sich beschwert haben bildlich vorstellen aber malt euch selber ein Bild.

3. Nim kann sonstwas gemacht haben, ich kann die Geschichte drehen und wenden wie ich möchte und komme trotzdem zum gleichen Ergebnis, weil Leute Emotionen gezeigt haben wurden diese gekicked bzw wurde es ihnen untersagt. Joah ist ja auch wirklich eine Frechheit Sonnenlicht, Sauerstoff und Liebe das sind die 3 schlimmsten Gegner unserer Gilde! Naja okay mir reichts dann auch spamt und flamed noch bisl weiter ist wirklich sehr Amüsant.

Das Nim die Gilde in den Dreck zieht... naja wie gesagt man kann es drehen und wenden.... zurecht.

Zum Thema Gildenausschluss:
In meiner WoW-Pause hatte ich zwischenzeitlich mal wieder reingeschaut bevor mein Account eingefroren wurde. Ich hab mich da mit einem Twink einer Gilde angeschlossen die anscheinend sehr neu war. Naja mir war es relativ egal ich war eh nur kurz online. Nach 2 Tagen bin ich nochmal on gekommen, letzter Tag vorm Einfrieren des Accounts, ich hatte kaum Lust i-wie aktiv zu spielen und wollte lediglich kurz den Briefkasten begutachten da flog ich nach 3min aus der Gilde. Mir relativ egal gewesen warum ich war nur rein zum eigenen vergnügen mal dort drin. Dann wurde ich angewispert: Hey du wurdest gekicked weil du nicht gegrüßt hast! Ich hab darauf nicht geantwortet und dann ging es los: Hey ist dir das etwa egal, wir haben soviel erreicht jetzt kannst du nicht mehr mitspielen und dir ist das egal? (meine Gedanken in diesem Moment - OMG viel erreicht? 14 Member und nen Wappenrock nennt man also viel erreicht? Okayyyy...)
Hey ich rede mit dir, zur Strafe kommst du jetzt wieder in die Gilde oder ich schreib ein Ticket! An dieser stelle sei gesagt, ich habe mich vor lachen kaum wieder eingekriegt und bin dann der Gilde gejoined^^ Dann wurde ich sofort wieder gekicked und dem Spieler ging einer ab wie ich dem wisper entnahm: HAHAHA du kacknoob ich habe die Macht über dich HAHA du musst mir gehorchen na wie ist das? Dann habe ich ihn Ignoriert und mich noch tagelang köstlich amüsiert und immer wieder dran gedacht wie durch der Typ war.


----------



## Pusillin (1. Februar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ein kumpel von mir war mal mit einer random grp in einer 5er instanz.als er fertig war hat er mir erzählt daß in der random grp einer war der ein paar tage vorher aus seiner gilde geflogen war weil die mitbekommen hatten daß er jude ist.
> 
> sehr traurig finde ich sowas.


rl anzeige, bekommst sicher die unterstützung von blizz, da kann der sich auf ein hohes bußgeld verlassen, oder evntuell sozialstunden ableisten.



> lol, naja, wie viele schon gesagt haben, sei froh dort weg zu sein. die richtige gilde für sich zu finden ist eh schwer, und noch viel schwerer ist es vorrauszusagen, in welche richtung sich die gilde entwickelt. aber kopfhoch, ne neue zu finden ( irgendeine ) geht ja eh super schnell.


wie du schon gesagt hast: 





> ...wie viele schon gesagt haben...


also bitte das stört nur unnötig beim lesen der tollen geschichten hier!



> naja.. zu deinem "hallo hasi" dingends...


bitte hört dochmal auf damit, es wurde nun schon zigmal angesprochen, und jeder will auch was sagen, dann sagt mal einer das er es auch nicht ok findet und schon labern 20 leute drauf los. jeder weiß was ihr meint, und hat seine eigene meinung dazu.





ohne die 2 letzten punkte wäre es noch viel schöner, schade, dass sich viele nichtmal die mühe machen, 2 seiten hier zu lesen bevor sie posten.
das thema ist komische gründe für gildenausschlüsse,und nicht: Findet ihr hallo hasi ok?
oder: *heul tröstet mich und gebt mir weise ratschläge, die eh alle gleich sind!


----------



## Larmina (1. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> hi,
> denke mal liest eh kein schwein, weil es mittlerweile fast 20seite sind, aber egal:
> ich wurde zwar nicht gekickt, aber folgende geschichte:
> 
> ...


Ich vermute das waren Rpler...
Würde Leute die einfach so Duelle beginnen wollen auch ned in eine Rpgilde nehmen (Ich vermute jedenfalls das war eine RPgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Arthas the Lichking (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch mal ausn lächerlichen Grund aus meiner 1sten Gilde geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konnte nur darüber lachen!

lvl 13er Krieger noch grün hinter den Ohren, hört was von verzauberung.
>>Denkt sich<<< Cool verzauberung kann ich ja mal was für mich suchen hab ja bisschen G bekommen von nem Freund.
In der Gilde ist einer Verzauberer.
/g *.....* kannst du mir was schönes verzaubern was für mein lvl ist?
antwort: Ja gib mir 4g und ich verzauber dir was.
Hab mich gefreut das ich da was verzaubert bekomm =) 

/g Gildenleader: Sag mal was brauchst du schon verzauberungen?? Ich glaub bei dir sind alle nähte locker...
Hab mir nur gedacht was soll der mist jetz???? öÖ

Ich so ist ja mein ding ob ich mir was draufzaubern lass oder ned. Ich zahl ja natürlich was dafür!
/g Gildenleader: Also so einen wie dich brauchen Wir nicht in der Gilde. 

>>........: Wurde aus der Gilde gekickt!<< öÖ

Hab nur lachen können und dann hab ich ohne Gilde mal weitergemacht is doch lächerlich ^^
Aber hab dennoch die Verzauberung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich nen netten 80 Fury Warri ^^

Mfg


----------



## Astrasor (1. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde letztens noch aus meiner Gilde gekickt, weil ich dem Gildenmeister etwas weggewürfelt hatte , worauf wir beide need hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. Februar 2009)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Also ich hab echt ne HAMMERgeschichte...
> Das war so,wir hatten ne schlchte Gilde,und dann beschlossen,weil unser Gildenleader der einzige Chef der Runde sein wollte,das wir eine neue Raidgilde aufmachen,also richtig mit hochleveln Gildenrat usw. Der Hammer war,das ein Gildenchef (Wir hatten in unserer neuen 3) vorher einen Invite bekommen hatte,und zwar von der Besten Gilde auf unserem Server, das er jedoch wegen uns ausgeschlagen hatte. Nachdem wir  mehere Monate gearbeitet hatten gab es bei den Gildenchefs Streit.....der 3 im Bunde ( Mit dem neuen Gildenangebot) ging raus....jedoch nur um ein bisschen Auszeit zu haben,er hatte nie vor in eine andere Gilde zu wechseln.....nach ein-zwei Wochen wollte er wieder rein,wie gesagt er wollte nur eine Auszeit. Er urde nicht wieder aufgenommen.......2 Tage später kam ich on,und war aus der Gilde draussen....und fand einen Brief in meinem Briefkasten: Ja ich wär draußen und so.....Nachdem ich mehrere andere im "Wer" Suche gesucht hatte,bemerkte ich daß sehr viele draußen waren....Einer erklärte mir dass: Die Gildenleader waren draußen (Die letzten beiden) um in GENAU die Gilde zu wechseln,deren Angebot der 3 im Bunde ausgeschlagen hatte. Und JETZT kommts : DIE beiden hatte vorher die GESAMTE Gilde aufgelöst........Der Name der Gilde war Immortales: Die Unsterblichen......toller Name,hat ja lange gehalten......
> 
> mfg Malicor auf Arygos




schon klar arygos ist auch n drecksserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinchiller (1. Februar 2009)

Soein Verhalten find ich einfach nur lächerlich.
Aber sowas gibt es nun mal.
Der lächerlichste Grund bei mir...mhhh
Einer fällt mir ein:
Ich bin ja leider erst 12 und habe es somit sehr schwer eine Raidgilde zufinden die Naxx und EoE raiden.
Ich schreibe natürlich fleißig Bewerbungen und ich erwähne immer das ich erst 12 bin,aber trotzdem "raidfähig" bin
Dann hatte ich endlich mal Glück und hab eine Gilde gefunden.
Dann stand EoE 10er an und ich wurde mitgenommen und als ich im Ts war habe ich ganz freundlich Hallo gesagt.
10 Sekunden Stille....Gelächter....Kick aus der Gilde....das ist mir bis jetzt mehr als einmal passiert und deswegen stell ich klar das ich erst 12 bin.


----------



## Jarbur (1. Februar 2009)

Meine Frau und ich wurden zwar noch nie gekickt sind aber mal freiwillig gegangen weil es und zu blöd war. 

War zu Anfang von BC, vorher haben wir auch MC, BWL etc. mitgeraidet. Da kam es schonmal vor das ich auf etwas gepasst habe was ein anderer unbedingt haben wollte und der andere Spieler war auch glücklich drüber. Allerdings nur so lange bis für mich mal was droppte was er auch haben wollte und ich mehr DKP hatte, da war ich dann wieder das Schwein. Aber das ist eine andere GEschichte.

So sind wir eher etwas gemütliche Levler die nicht unbedingt zu BC auf Level 70 hetzen. So hatte unsere damalige Gilde auch schon 2 Karazan Raids auf die Beine gestellt mit "den besten Spielern" wo für uns keinen Platz war. Meine Frau hat dann halt versucht selber den "Rest" aus der Gilde zu einen Raid zusammen zu basteln. 
Da man für Kara damals eine Vorquest brauchte haben wir auch fleissig geholfen das andere Spieler den Zugang hatten. 

Dummerweise viel dann wohl jemand aus den anderen Raid aus und man hat uns dann einfach diese Spieler weggenommen und wie waren wieder ohne Raid. Wohlgemerkt, wir haben bei den Vorquests geholfen aber keiner von den Gildenchefs. 
Dazu noch jemand mit dem wir wirklich gut klar kamen aus der Gilde mal seine Meinung gesagt hat und gekickt wurde. Da hörte der Spass für uns auf und wir sind gleich mit raus gegangen. Haben uns noch nie so ausgenutzt gefühlt. 

Haben dann als wir raus waren noch mit anderen gewispert, die Gildenchefin hat wohl noch so Kommentare abgegeben wie "Endlich sind die Störenfriede weg".


----------



## kescho (1. Februar 2009)

XD ja toll ich bin anfang der woche auch rausgeflogen 

der chef hat sich nen rouge twink gemacht und halt gefragt ob ihn die 80ger rouges mal eben ihre skillung posten könnten damit er sie am ende auch so hat (die haben alle etwas unterschiedliche deswegen solten alle posten)
ich schrieb aus nen joke heraus skill kann man nich kopieren den muss man sich aneignen (stimmt ünrigens auch an alle noobs) zack 5min später bekam ich den whisper :mit solchen sprüchen kannst du gern woanders posen. und raus wa ich ^^


----------



## Lotratf (1. Februar 2009)

Zu unserer Gilde: Wir sind vllt max. 12-15 Gelegenheitsspieler, aber dennoch clearen wir bis auf Malygos alles. Was während der Raids im TS abgeht wird für jeden Außenstehenden ziemlich unsinnig sein, aber wir sind bei jedem Raid total gut drauf. Ob wipe oder First try.

Bis vor kurzem hatten wir auch noch 2 Pärchen in der Gilde, die sich zwar nicht mit "hasi" und "schatzi" begrüßt haben, aber es hat ihnen auch niemand verboten.

Was wir allerdings haben ist eine "Mobbingbeauftragte" die dafür sorgt, dass jeder Raid auch mit genug sarkastischen und ironischen Bemerkungen unterlegt wird. Ein Raid ohne Diskriminierung unseres Trollmagiers gibt es unter ihrer Aufsicht nicht.

Es wird also immer schön "beleidigt" und kein Auge bleibt trocken. 
Beispiel: Einer unserer Offis hat auch nach 10 oder mehr Versuchen immer noch nicht den "Bronzedrachen" aus hdz4 hero. Fast jeder aus der Gilde hat ihn mittlerweile. Perfekte Zielscheibe für Hohn und Spott.
"Ich hab neulich gelesen im buffed-Magazin, dass es tatsächlich noch Spieler geben soll, die den Bronzedrachen nicht haben."
"Wenn wir jetzt in HDZ4 wären, hätte ich gegen dich im Würfeln gewonnen."
usw.

Kurzweilig ärgert das den Betroffenen so sehr, dass wir für 3-4min aus der Gilde gekickt werden, aber mittlerweile haben sich alle daran gewöhnt und jeder teilt gut aus.


----------



## Zockerer (1. Februar 2009)

Also wirklich gekickt wurden bis jetzt nur meine twinks, nachdem ich mit meinem main die gilde verlassen habe^^

Einer der nicht 70ger (zu BC zeiten), den ich als sehr hilfsbereiten spieler kennen gelernt hatte,  fragte im gildenchat ob nicht jemand kurz zeit hätte für ne Sklaven-Grp als healer. Und wir hatten genug healer....
Nachdem natürlich kein einziger antwortete, meinte ich das einem in dieser gilde niemals jemand hilft wenn es ihm selbst nichts bringt.
Hatte das selbst schon öfters mitgemacht das ich gefragt hab und niemand half mir.
Da meinte gleich der der "Vize-Gildenchef": Wenn es dir nicht passt dann hau doch ab.
Worauf ich einfach "ok" schrieb und die gilde geleavt hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei der nächsten gilde wars auch nicht wirklich ein kick^^
War in ner random grp und der tank whisperte mich an das ich ziemlich gut wäre und ob ich nicht lust hätte in seine neue gilde zu kommen.
Da dachte ich ja warum nicht. Bevor ich dann den inv kriegte fragte er nochmal wie alt ich wäre, weil er darauf wert legt das man nicht all zu jung is.
Sprich: Über 18. Da ich das bin bejahte ich und bekam den inv.
Die nächsten 2 stunden war die gesamte gilde nur am rumflamen worauf 3 leute die sie verlassen ham, teilweise innerhalb 20 minuten wiedergekommen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber einer von denen war der beste.... Fury Warri der voll dachte er wärs und er meinte dann er würde nichtmehr mit den noch nicht full-epic gildenmembern raiden gehen weil er keine lust hätte für andere leute ausrüstung zu farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit dem selben "held" wollte ich dann später noch in ne hero gehen. Kaum hatte ich die grp gejoined sagte er mir worauf ich würfeln "dürfte" und worauf nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da meinte ich sie sollen sich nen neuen DD suchen, hab erst die grp und dann die gilde verlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mit gilden hatte ich noch nicht wirklich glück bis jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinZwang (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zwar nicht sämtliche Posts dieses Threads gelesen und bin noch nie gekickt worden - wahrscheinlich weil ich mit meinen/unseren Hauptchar erst mit Lvl73 in eine Gilde rein bin - sehe jedoch zwei Aspekte zum Thema Gilden-Rauswurf:

1. Es gibt Gilden, die haben ein Regelwerk aufgestellt - und wer gegen dieses verstösst wird (im schlimmsten Fall) gekickt. Wer damit ein Problem hat, darf halt nicht in die jeweilige Gilde - wenn das eigene Regelwerk missachtet wird (Leader darf alles), der sei hier bitte daran erinnert, dass das Gildensystem technisch gesehen keine Basisdemokratie und das virtual/real life nicht fair ist.
(Natürlich ist es nicht toll, vor allem wenn man Zeit/Arbeit investiert hat und übergangen o.ä. wird: doch genauso wie ein faules Mitglied von der Gilde gebrandmarkt wird, achten doch viele Leute auf negative Kritik (IG, Foren) von Aussteigern - wem das zu blauäugig vorkommt, der muss jedoch zugeben, dass eine willkürliche Gilde(-nleitung) halt keine Überlebenschance hat.)

2. Ich habe mich mit den meisten Gildensatzungen bei meiner Suche* schwer getan - vielleicht auch weil ich diese ernst nehme - und mich schließlich eigentlich mehr im Holter-die-Polter-Verfahren für eine Fun-Gilde entschieden, die mir von einem mehrfachen Gruppen-Mitstreiter empfohlen wurde - eine Gilde ist schließlich eine soziale Verknüpfung! Was gibt es da besseres, als sich von den positiven Kontakten überzeugen zu lassen. Natürlich hat eine Fun-Gilde kein Regelwerk, aber wenn dort das Verhältnis bzw. der Friede nicht stimmt und diese Beeinträchtigung so gross wird, dass man fliegt - dann würde die Mitgliedschaft auch nichts mehr bringen.

*Suche...hmmm...eine Gilde ist eigentlich Pflicht, sonst wird man in den Hauptstädten wirklich im Minutentakt "eingeladen".


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. Februar 2009)

Lotratf schrieb:


> Zu unserer Gilde: Wir sind vllt max. 12-15 Gelegenheitsspieler, aber dennoch clearen wir bis auf Malygos alles. Was während der Raids im TS abgeht wird für jeden Außenstehenden ziemlich unsinnig sein, aber wir sind bei jedem Raid total gut drauf. Ob wipe oder First try.
> 
> Bis vor kurzem hatten wir auch noch 2 Pärchen in der Gilde, die sich zwar nicht mit "hasi" und "schatzi" begrüßt haben, aber es hat ihnen auch niemand verboten.
> 
> ...




wtf? xD

naja leute wenn ihr wegen solchen gründen (die anderen nicht mein oben zitiertes)
gekkickt wurden macht euch kein kopf das sind idioten..


----------



## Oogieboogie (1. Februar 2009)

tja...bei mir war das nie der fall, dass ich aus einem doofen grund gekickt wurde...

-einmal wurd ich gekickt, weil ich keinen bock mehr hatte, zu spielen, aber nicht bescheid gesagt habe^^
-2 mal hat sich meine gilde leider aufgelöst woraufhin ich mir was neues suchen musste
-einmal wurde ich gekickt, weil mein account gehackt wurde und der hacker dann mit meinem char (ich war damals offi) die ganze gilde gekickt hat (account -hab ich wiederbekommen, gilde hat sich davon nicht mehr erholt, darum die auch aufgelöst)
-bei meiner jetzigen gilde bin ich ganz glücklich und habe mir schon eine fangemeinde aufgebaut, die alle wollen, dass ich im ts singe xD

also von daher: ich kann alles nachvollziehen und wurd auch nie wirklich "gekickt"...und auch war ich eher selten in doofen gilden ;D


----------



## asmoden (1. Februar 2009)

wurde gekickt, weil ich kein deutscher war... ok, hätten es mir 6 monate früher, bei der aufnahme sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab nur gelacht.


----------



## Jemorail (2. Februar 2009)

hatte gestern morgen ( ja ich meine den 1. februar^^) die Gilde geleavt, weil unser 2. gildenchef mich in nem rnd-raid naxx 10er mitgenommen hat und ich mitm dk auf items gewürfelt hab, die er mit seinem dk-twink (ja, er war mitm twink dabei^^) auf tankitemsgewürfelt hab... naja, wir hatten vorher noch im chat miteinander geschrieben, und im offi-forum hat er einige stellen des chats genommen und die so zurechtgeschintten, so das nur negatives über mich kommt^^ naja, ich wäre ja itemgeil^^ 
sry, aber sowas vom 2. gleader


----------



## BulletformyValentine (2. Februar 2009)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Ich werde mal das bild mit dem text suchen, ich kam in die gilde rein war alles ganz cool naja eines abends beim raiden ich komm so mit Peace chef online und auf einmal wurde ich aus der gilde gekickt bekam nen whisper vom chef das er nichts mit drogensucht und konsom zu tun haben will, ja und dann haben mich alle ignoriert. war saugeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol wie geil^^
das man so krass auf sowas reagiern kann
der war wahrscheinlich polizist


----------



## Leesan (2. Februar 2009)

ich wurde mal aus einer Gilde mit meinem Magier geworfen weil ich in der Gurubashi Arena lowies gekillt hab.


----------



## Monkeyrama (2. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> hi,
> denke mal liest eh kein schwein, weil es mittlerweile fast 20seite sind, aber egal:
> ich wurde zwar nicht gekickt, aber folgende geschichte:
> 
> ...


Herrin/meisterin? xD haben wir es hier mit Sadomaso zu tun oder was


----------



## Skîpper (2. Februar 2009)

Morgen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich und mein Bruder sind gestern auch aus der Gilde geflogen - welch Überraschung dass ich das in dem thread erzähle^^.
Naja, jedenfalls waren wir am Samstag Abend in Naxx 10er rndm, weil in der Gilde nix lief mit Naxx. Is ja nich schlimm.
Das Problem war dass ich dafür auf DD umgeskillt habe - ich bin Warri muss man dazu sagen. Naja, als ich dann am Sonntag ne Hero tanken sollte und ich das verneinte wegen oben genannten Grund kam ein großes LOL im Gildenchannel. Schreiber des besagten LOLs war unser Gildenchef.
Dann war ungefähr 5 Min. stille ehe einer langer Monolog seinerseits folgte in dem er mein Verhalten als absolut Gildenfeindlich abstempelte... Ich dachte mir nix dabei und versuchte noch zu erklären dass ich durchaus bereit bin wieder auf tank zu skillen wenn wir denn endlich ma raiden gehn... War ihm aba scheinbar nicht genug.
Als ich dann meinte dass ja er und seine Frau - ja, ein Ehepaar als Gildenleitung - auch immer rndm gehn, sowohl 10er raids als auch Heros und sie uns dann immer in die 25er raids jagen und sich dann wundern dass wir da rum wipen.
Noch bevor ich den zweiten absatz schreiben konnte stand da auf einmal
_Du bist in keiner Gilde._
Das passiert wenn man mal sagt wies is ^^
2 Min. später bekam ich ca. 5 wispers von ehemaligen Gildenkollegen. Alle vom Inhalt das gleiche:
"Hi, ich wurde auch gekickt weil ich gefragt habe warum du gekickt wurdest und dass du ja nicht ganz unrecht hast"

Fand ich persönlich recht lächerlich...

So what......Schönen Tag euch allen


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

asmoden schrieb:


> wurde gekickt, weil ich kein deutscher war... ok, hätten es mir 6 monate früher, bei der aufnahme sagen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...das kann jetzt net Dein Ernst sein?! Die Gilde würde ich direkt melden... Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass die GMs bzw. Blizzard in Sachen Rassismus keinen Spass versteht... und anders kann man finde ich so ein Verhalten auch nicht bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (2. Februar 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ...das kann jetzt net Dein Ernst sein?! Die Gilde würde ich direkt melden... Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass die GMs bzw. Blizzard in Sachen Rassismus keinen Spass versteht... und anders kann man finde ich so ein Verhalten auch nicht bezeichnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun - wenn  sich eine Gilde formiert, welche "Türk Clan xyz" oder sonstwelche Spezifikation im Gildensatz ist, dann wird auch keiner schreien.
Aber wehe es ist der umgekehrte Fall.


----------



## Skîpper (2. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Nun - wenn  sich eine Gilde formiert, welche "Türk Clan xyz" oder sonstwelche Spezifikation im Gildensatz ist, dann wird auch keiner schreien.
> Aber wehe es ist der umgekehrte Fall.



/sign


----------



## Athlos (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde aus meiner ersten Gilde nach 8 Monaten geschmissen weil ich meine Meinung zum Verhalten des Co-leaders gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern geäussert hab. Der hatte damals die Leute angeschnautzt weil sie einen Raid angesetzt haben keiner sich meldete un sie ihn dann absagten.
1 Woche später durfte ich dann Lästereien über mein "Fehlverhalten" von einer Freundin lesen.(Sie hatte Offirechte und hatte es mir gezeigt bevor auch sie leavte.)


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Nun - wenn  sich eine Gilde formiert, welche "Türk Clan xyz" oder sonstwelche Spezifikation im Gildensatz ist, dann wird auch keiner schreien.
> Aber wehe es ist der umgekehrte Fall.



Ich weiss wie Du es meinst denke ich und ich bin da auch recht schmerzfrei. Aber glaubst Du nicht dass ein Argument wie das welches DU nun anführst die Sache zu einfach macht?

LG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (2. Februar 2009)

Athlos schrieb:


> Ich wurde aus meiner ersten Gilde nach 8 Monaten geschmissen weil ich meine Meinung zum Verhalten des Co-leaders gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern geäussert hab. Der hatte damals die Leute angeschnautzt weil sie einen Raid angesetzt haben keiner sich meldete un sie ihn dann absagten.
> 1 Woche später durfte ich dann Lästereien über mein "Fehlverhalten" von einer Freundin lesen.(Sie hatte Offirechte und hatte es mir gezeigt bevor auch sie leavte.)



Die Lästereien sind leider an der Tagesordnung - eignetlich überall - nicht nur Wow sondern auch Beruf, Schule, Bekannte - das muß man ignorieren lernen.


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (2. Februar 2009)

Hi all

Ich wurde mal aus na Gilde gekickt weil ich statt im TS im Skype mit meiner Freundin telefoniert hab. Grund der Gildenleitung, denen ich aus na Raidgilde gefolgt bin, weil da acuh was schiefgegangen ist, du verbringst zu viel zeit mit ihr (meiner Freundin). 
Man muss dazu sagen, dass die Gildenleitung bis abends nie on war, und ich den ganzen tag zu der Zeit die Gildenmember betreut habe und die Homepage erstellt habe. Abends als meine Freundin dann von de rArbeit gekommen ist haben wir halt getelt und dabei hat sie gelvelt, war ja noch Anfänger. Zwei WOchen ging des so und dann wurde ich gegangen aus dem Grund weil ich zuviel mit ihr telefoniere....

Aber ich galub der eigentliche Grund war der Herrschaftswahn des Gildenleaderpärchens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil die Offis wechseln immer noch recht schnell.

Jetzt bin ich in na gilde, wo es zwar ränge gibt, die aber nichts bedeuten, kurz es macht einfach spass in der Gilde, und es beschwert scih auch keiner wenn ich mit meiner Freundin telefonier...

Grüsse manimal
Shattrah


----------



## Anduris (2. Februar 2009)

Naja, bin noch nie in meiner gesamten WoW-Zeit aus ner Gilde geflogen... wenn mir was nicht passt, sowie bei dir das Verhalten des Co Leaders gehe ich selbst raus.


----------



## Laeknishendr (2. Februar 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Ich weiss wie Du es meinst denke ich und ich bin da auch recht schmerzfrei. Aber glaubst Du nicht dass ein Argument wie das welches DU nun anführst die Sache zu einfach macht?
> 
> LG
> 
> ...



Nun, einfache Darstellung, einfache Antwort - man kann sich ja den Umgang selbst aussuchen. Klar ist es nicht schön, wenn sowas nach Monaten gemacht wird.
Wenn, dann hätte dies direkt vor der Aufnahme geschehen müssen.
Es müssen ja nicht gleich Rassisten hinter der Gildenleitung/Spielgemeinschaft stehen. So war das auf jeden Fall gemeint.
Und auch wenn es der Fall gewesen sein sollte - haben jene keine Rechte? Dürfen sie sich ihre Mitspieler nicht aussuchen in der eigenen Gilde?
Oder besteht Aufnahmepflicht?

Vielleicht wird es ja bald Quotenregelungen in den Gilden geben zwecks Gleichberechtigung und Toleranz usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrababel (2. Februar 2009)

Bin aus meiner ersten Gilde geflogen, weil ich das Addon Guild Map nicht installiert habe...


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

Bin mal aus einer Gilde geflogen, weil meine Namen nicht RP-gerecht waren.....
Berlios-Hexer
Gnorfal-Jäger
.....stellt sich mir die Frage, warum das bei der Aufnahme in die Gilde nicht gemerkt wurdeO_o


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. Februar 2009)

Mein Kumpel hat mit der Gildenmeisterin was angefangen und dann Schluss gemacht und ich war schuld Angeblich


----------



## Skîpper (2. Februar 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat mit der Gildenmeisterin was angefangen und dann Schluss gemacht und ich war schuld Angeblich



Da is ja ma ein richtig geiler grund xDD


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Nun, einfache Darstellung, einfache Antwort - man kann sich ja den Umgang selbst aussuchen. Klar ist es nicht schön, wenn sowas nach Monaten gemacht wird.
> Wenn, dann hätte dies direkt vor der Aufnahme geschehen müssen.
> Es müssen ja nicht gleich Rassisten hinter der Gildenleitung/Spielgemeinschaft stehen. So war das auf jeden Fall gemeint.
> Und auch wenn es der Fall gewesen sein sollte - haben jene keine Rechte? Dürfen sie sich ihre Mitspieler nicht aussuchen in der eigenen Gilde?
> ...



Ich gebe Dir Recht - eine Aufnahmepflicht gibt es sicherlich nicht. Und vielleicht bín ich gerade auch ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, sry. Aber: wenn ich höre dass jemand wegen seiner Herkunft aus einer Gilde geworfen wird, gehen bei mir automatisch die rot-braunen Warnlampen an. Ich kann so etwas einfach nicht nachvollziehen - irgendwann haben wir rein römisch-katholische, evangelische oder Vegetariergilden. Oder solche die nur Mitglieder nehmen welche unter einem speziellen Aszendenten geboren sind. Weisst wie ich meine? Gildenregeln sind eine Sache finde ich; aber nicht zuletzt soll das Ganze bei WOW oder WAR oder wo auch immer doch Spass machen... MMORPGs sind primär eine Sache der Gemeinschaft... nicht????

Aber... lol... Gleichberechtigung wäre sicherlich ne gute Sache die man anbringen könnte... ich kenne da nen Gildenleiter der partout keine Frauen/Mädels bei sich in der Gilde haben will *hüstel*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## TonicEye (2. Februar 2009)

Neuer Memeber in der Gilde

Er: Hallo, bin der neue, kann mir einer helfen bei einigen Quest?

ich: Hallo und willkommen, ja gern wobei denn?

Er: .... dies und das


......

Nachdem wir seine letztes erwähntes Quest erledigt hatten

Ich: Brauchst du bei sonst was hilfe?

Er: keine Antwort

Ich: Hallo?

Er: Lass mich in Ruhe will allein sein
Er: Verläst die Gilde


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. Februar 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir Recht - eine Aufnahmepflicht gibt es sicherlich nicht. Und vielleicht bín ich gerade auch ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, sry. Aber: wenn ich höre dass jemand wegen seiner Herkunft aus einer Gilde geworfen wird, gehen bei mir automatisch die rot-braunen Warnlampen an. Ich kann so etwas einfach nicht nachvollziehen - irgendwann haben wir rein römisch-katholische, evangelische oder Vegetariergilden. Oder solche die nur Mitglieder nehmen welche unter einem speziellen Aszendenten geboren sind. Weisst wie ich meine? Gildenregeln sind eine Sache finde ich; aber nicht zuletzt soll das Ganze bei WOW oder WAR oder wo auch immer doch Spass machen... MMORPGs sind primär eine Sache der Gemeinschaft... nicht????
> 
> Aber... lol... Gleichberechtigung wäre sicherlich ne gute Sache die man anbringen könnte... ich kenne da nen Gildenleiter der partout keine Frauen/Mädels bei sich in der Gilde haben will *hüstel*...
> 
> ...




Es gibt auch reine Frauengilden(nicht char der Spieler) jedenfalls bei uns auf dem Server 

die nehmen auch nur Frauen in Inis und Raids mit da muß man(n) einen Gewissen Ruf haben damit man(n) die Ehre hat da als Random mit zu dürfen


----------



## Molos (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde ma aus einer gilde gekickt weil ich schwarz bin...dabei bin ich doch weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im erst...is selbstverständlich ein absolut lächerlicher Grund. Nur muss man dazu sagen das es genug pärchen gibt dies echt übertreiben...mit der zeit nervt das ja hasipfötchi auch ma


----------



## Shiro Firerage (2. Februar 2009)

Moin, mein lächerlichster Grund warum ich mal aus der Gilde geflogen bin, war das meine Freundin (die auch in der Gilde war) mich mit 5 Männern betrogen hat, ich sie dabei erwischte und sie verlassen habe ^^ klingt komisch, ist aber so.


PS: zu der sache mit dem Pärchen kann ich nur sagen:
"Kratz mich! Beiß mich! Gib mir Tiernamen!"
"Schmetterling"
"Nein böse Tiere!"
"Böser Schmetterling"


----------



## Ouroboros86 (2. Februar 2009)

krasse geschichten hört man hier! ich hab anfangs versucht ne gilde zu gründen das hat nich hingehauen dann bin zu Nekromantie gewechselt und bin immernoch dabei als rechte hand vom chef! manchmal hat man auch glück mit der gilde^^


----------



## Leandroo (2. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht hielten die dich einfach nur für einen Otto und wollte dich deshalb raus haben.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Moin, mein lächerlichster Grund warum ich mal aus der Gilde geflogen bin, war das meine Freundin (die auch in der Gilde war) mich mit 5 Männern betrogen hat, ich sie dabei erwischte und sie verlassen habe ^^ klingt komisch, ist aber so.
> 
> 
> PS: zu der sache mit dem Pärchen kann ich nur sagen:
> ...



Du hast sie mit allen 5 gleichzeitig erwischt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (2. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Du hast sie mit allen 5 gleichzeitig erwischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD, echt der Hammer xP
Ich wurde noch nie aus einer Gilde geworfen, ich war immer lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (2. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Du hast sie mit allen 5 gleichzeitig erwischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht bei einem 6er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (1 Frau + 5 männer = 6 ;D) 


PS die doppeldeutigkeit in der klammer war keine absicht ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> war das meine Freundin (die auch in der Gilde war) mich mit 5 Männern betrogen hat, ich sie dabei erwischte und sie verlassen habe ^^ klingt komisch, ist aber so.


da hätt ich aber nicht nur mit ihr Schluss gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandroo (2. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> da hätt ich aber nicht nur mit ihr Schluss gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit wem denn sonst noch?


----------



## Borberat (2. Februar 2009)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> hmm kann mich dran erinnern das es eine gilde bei uns gab/gibt wo ne zeitlang ein offi/leader von dennen wenn er mal besoffen on kamm einfach mal leute kickte weil ihm grade danach war ^^ kamm öffters vor wenn er betrunken war ^^
> 
> @monkeyrama ... ähm kay ^^ interessant ^^. erinnert mich an nen mage aus meinen alten mc zeiten er sollte garr per eisblockpull heran hollen sein komment : mom mu mir eben noch mein köpfchen fertig machen.
> 
> er wurde nicht aus der gilde gekickt wir haben uns eher krank gelacht und dachten uns nur jaaa ein troll mage durch und durch ^^



Ähmm... hieß dein Schurke mal Deathless und war auf nem anderen Server ;?) [Frostwolf] ?
Und der Mage hat idealerweise nur gewartet bis man ihm den gnarrpull erklärt hat anstatt 
die ganze Erklärung abzuwarten ;?)


----------



## Bloodpak (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin "noch" nicht aus einer Gilde geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Es gab nur einmal eine Neustrukturierung, indem zur Raidgilde eine Fun Gilde organisiert wurde. Da wurde ich dann nach Absprache gekickt und in der "Tochter" wieder aufgenommen. Das ganze hielt ca. 4-5 Wochen. Dann merkten die Raider ihnen fehlen zuviele, die vorher mitgegangen sind,lach. 
Ergebnis: "Tochtergilde" aufgelöst und alle wieder in der Raidgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (2. Februar 2009)

Ohne die Community wäre Arbeitszeit längst nich so schön ^^
Ich hört man echt coole und witzige Sachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmoden (2. Februar 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ...das kann jetzt net Dein Ernst sein?! Die Gilde würde ich direkt melden... Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass die GMs bzw. Blizzard in Sachen Rassismus keinen Spass versteht... und anders kann man finde ich so ein Verhalten auch nicht bezeichnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch leider: die ungefähre Begründung lautete:"Wir sind eine reine deutsche Gilde und wollen keine Österreicher bei uns".  Hätten sie mir aber auch bei der Aufnahme sagen können, denn gefragt wurde ich, woher ich komme - aber 6 monate danach mit sowas kommen.

ich fands damals nicht als rassismus, einfach nur lächerlich und habe mir meinen teil gedacht und hab mich auf die suche nach einer vernüftigeren gilde gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skusselbutt (2. Februar 2009)

asmoden schrieb:


> doch leider: die ungefähre Begründung lautete:"Wir sind eine reine deutsche Gilde und wollen keine Österreicher bei uns".  Hätten sie mir aber auch bei der Aufnahme sagen können, denn gefragt wurde ich, woher ich komme - aber 6 monate danach mit sowas kommen.
> 
> ich fands damals nicht als rassismus, einfach nur lächerlich und habe mir meinen teil gedacht und hab mich auf die suche nach einer vernüftigeren gilde gemacht
> 
> ...



"Salzburg" ist für manche Leute vielleicht Deutschland?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wirklich, übelst was ich hier lesen muss... ich wurde noch nie gekickt, ich bin nur gegangen wenn es zu lächerlich wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2009)

Es ist zwar scheisse, dass man als Österreicher nich aufgenommen wird, aber als Rassismus würde ich das jetzt nicht gerade bezeichnen^^. Von außen kann man Deutsche und Österreicher ja nich gerade gut unterscheiden.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin noch nie geflogen nur mal gegangen weil der Gildenchef/Raidleiter - ein 19 jähriges Jüngelchen - meinte
immer im TS den Chef zu machen. (Kennt ihr den *"Minus Fuckin´ 50 DKP ! More DOTs"* Mitschnitt ? - so einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das Geschrei war nahe am Kasernenton. Dann haben wir mal Kollektiv mit 10 Mann Raid und Gilde verlassen.

Das lustigste daran war, er hatte Unterstützung im Ts- von Mami und Papi.  Die waren ebenfalls im Raid.

Als ich das erfahren habe, war der Typ die Lachnummer des Jahres.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (2. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> diese aussage zeigt auf welchem niveau bzw. geistigen reifegrad du dich bewegst...... die entscheidung deines gildenleites dich zu kicken war durchaus berechtigt......



Ich hab mich nicht über die entscheidung beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (2. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Von außen kann man Deutsche und Österreicher ja nich gerade gut unterscheiden.



Super jetzt werden auch noch alle Österreicher beleidigt - vergleich uns bitte nicht mit Deutschen wenns geht


----------



## Captain Kitsu (2. Februar 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Super jetzt werden auch noch alle Österreicher beleidigt - vergleich uns bitte nicht mit Deutschen wenns geht



Und ahrm...was zur Hölle ist daran so schlimm?


@topic

Da ich als Gildenleiter nicht wirklich geschmissen werden kann, und seit ich 2005 angefangen habe nie in einer anderen Gilde war, bin ich nie in den zweifelhaften Genuss gekommen, aus irgendeinem Grund aus ner Gilde geworfen zu werden.
Allerdings habe ich schon den ein oder anderen erlebt der aus lächerlichen Gründen eine Gilde verlassen hat.
Und glaubt mir, die Gründe die manche zum Anlass nehmen eine Gilde zu verlassen sind oft nicht weniger seltsam^^


----------



## Monkeyrama (2. Februar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Und ahrm...was zur Hölle ist daran so schlimm?
> 
> 
> @topic
> ...


Ich glaube mal er denkt bestimmt der Gute Herr Adolf war ein deutscher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn selbst Östereicher nicht wissen was sie so alles verlieren ja dann gnade uns Gott.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Super jetzt werden auch noch alle Österreicher beleidigt - vergleich uns bitte nicht mit Deutschen wenns geht



wtf? Jetzt beleidigst du gerade die Deutschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie auch immer.... Europäer kann man die meisten eh nich auseinanderhalten, hat nix speziell mit Ösis zu tun.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (2. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wtf? Jetzt beleidigst du gerade die Deutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hrm...ich frag mich gerade, warum du dich jetzt rechtfertigen musst, wo doch jemand anderes Schwachsinn von sich gegeben hat^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (2. Februar 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Super jetzt werden auch noch alle Österreicher beleidigt - vergleich uns bitte nicht mit Deutschen wenns geht



Tz - als wenn Österreicher, große Teile der Schweiz, Teile Ungarns, Tschechiens, Polens und viel mehr nicht auch deutsch wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## toryz (2. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Tz - als wenn Österreicher, große Teile der Schweiz, Teile Ungarns, Tschechiens, Polens und viel mehr nicht auch deutsch wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG würde da w*a*ren stehen, ok. Aber so?


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2009)

Fröhlich gemeldet die besagten Posts.


----------



## Laeknishendr (2. Februar 2009)

gemeldet wegen was?^^
Da hat jemand aber zu viel und zu oft Sonnenallee geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Mod wird da was ahnden, steht doch nichts böses, verfassungswidriges oder illegales in den obigen Posts von Mitpostern und mir.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (2. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Du hast sie mit allen 5 gleichzeitig erwischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap, peinlicher Moment ^^" hab mich sofort verdrückt.


----------



## Agrimor (3. Februar 2009)

asmoden schrieb:


> doch leider: die ungefähre Begründung lautete:"Wir sind eine reine deutsche Gilde und wollen keine Österreicher bei uns".  Hätten sie mir aber auch bei der Aufnahme sagen können, denn gefragt wurde ich, woher ich komme - aber 6 monate danach mit sowas kommen.




Das ist ja auch mal Klasse.

Wir (bayrische Gilde) arbeiten mit einer saarländischen Gilde zusamen. Das heißt btw. nicht, dass wir irgendwen ausschließen. Z.b. kam letztens ein Berliner in unsere Bayerngilde. Kommentar des Gildenleiters war "Oh ne, jetzt muss i die Ränge umschreibn, weil Preiß ja eigentlich a Strof sei sollt" Wir raiden mit Ösis, Schweizern, Russlanddeutschen und auch allen anderen, die nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum sind, wenn sie halbwegs was können. Der einzige Grund, warum wir noch z.B. keine Türken haben, ist der, dass wir Ingame noch keinen kennengelernt haben. Wir schließen noch nichtmal Kiddies aus. Als letztens eine 14-jährige mit wollte, die (gut!) tankte und nicht zu früh ins Bett musste, war die auch instant eingeladen, obwohl sie damit mit ca. 10 Jahren Vorsprung die jüngste war.

Wer was kann und auch sonst gut drauf ist, ist dabei. Hautfarbe und Herkunft sind dabei sowas von nebensächlich...


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wtf? Jetzt beleidigst du gerade die Deutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF wieso nennt ihr Deutschen uns immer Ösis ?? das klingt sch***** wir sind Österreicher und aus aber keine Ösis das klingt fast wie Assis -.-

lg Peace


----------



## Marienkaefer (3. Februar 2009)

asmoden schrieb:


> doch leider: die ungefähre Begründung lautete:"Wir sind eine reine deutsche Gilde und wollen keine Österreicher bei uns".  Hätten sie mir aber auch bei der Aufnahme sagen können, denn gefragt wurde ich, woher ich komme - aber 6 monate danach mit sowas kommen.
> 
> ich fands damals nicht als rassismus, einfach nur lächerlich und habe mir meinen teil gedacht und hab mich auf die suche nach einer vernüftigeren gilde gemacht
> 
> ...



Als Österreicher hat man es bei euch Deutschen echt nicht leicht ^^

Aber wenn man weiblich ist, ist das nur halb so schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

: PPPPPP


----------



## Weisheit (3. Februar 2009)

In meinem Fall war der lächerliste Grund, wegen dem ich geflogen bin folgender:

Raidzeit: Donnerstag 20-24 Uhr

Meine Aussage: Leute da kann ich leider nicht, weil ich bis 21:15 Uni habe.
Antwort: Gildenkick und Ignoreliste.

Danach habe ich mit 2 Kumpels ne eigene Gilde gestartet und raide fremd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodaka (3. Februar 2009)

ich bin geflogen weil ich mit meinem twink zu rl kumpelz in die gilde gegangen bin...
Und das nach 2 Jahren...tja bin jetzt auch mit meinem main in der gilde und wir haben schon eigene 25er raids


----------



## imbalol (3. Februar 2009)

Is schon länger her :
Ich wurde von einer Gilde gekickt nur weil ich einen Gegenstand in das falsche Bankfach reingemacht hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin geflogen weil ich angeblich mit der Mutter von einer aus der Gilde geflirtet hätte
Ich wurde gekikt un das is den Typen aufgefallen  das das garnet gehn kann den zur angeblichen Zeit waren sie beide Online
und sie haben nur ein Account    Dann hamse sich wieder entschuldigt un blablabla
Ich hatte nie in WoW geflirtet aber naja^^

MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


----------



## soul6 (3. Februar 2009)

*kreisch................

ich kann es ja fast nicht glauben : Deutsch vs Austria   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gaga ist denn dass ? Kein Ösi in einer deutschen Gilde und kein Deutscher in einer Ösigilde ?  (ich darf "ÖSI" schreiben, weil ich einer bin^^)
Das heißt dann für mich, das wir unsere Gilde auflösen müßen ???
Muhahaha : NIEMALS^^^^ (und pech gehabt, weil meine besten freunde in wow ein deutsches Ehepaar ist, welches ich vor über 2 Jahren in Rotkammgebirge kennen gelernt hatte und wir
seit damals, immer zusammen spielen)

Zu unseren besten Zeiten (wieviele Länder betreffend) waren wir ein Haufen aus 5 Ländern.
Kann euch sagen, dass es im TS bei raids ein irrer spass war und alle viel zu lachen hatten;
Es ist nämlich auch witzig, was bei hektischen Situationen im TS an länderspezifischen Kraftausdrücken rüberkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy (ösi)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (3. Februar 2009)

StarBlight schrieb:


> wurde damals in der gilde *meines damaligen besten freundes *auf den untersten rang degradiert (war vorher höchster rang nach ihm) weil ich mir das addon atlas installiert hab was in seinen augen ein cheat war und er cheater tnicht ausstehen kann... bin dann selber aus der gilde gegangen weil mir sowas einfach zu blöd war und ich mich eh ausgenutzt und evrarscht gefühlt hab von ihm, *heute weiß ich dass er ein idiot ist mit dem ich nur noch über meinen anwalt kommuniziere ^^*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry aber: hahahahahahaha..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aaaals ob -.-°


----------



## wlfbck (3. Februar 2009)

Jack schrieb:


> Ich wurde einmal aus der Gilde gekickt weil wir bei nem quest alle gestorben sind...und das so 6-8 mal XD Meine Ganze rüssi war kurz vor dem zusammenfallen, dann hab ich gesagt ich geh mal kurz reppen, schon kamen da irgendwelche nachrichten von wegen ich wär ein schisser und so....ich find das einfach nur kindisch obwohl ich erst 11 bin^^und dann hab ich gesagt das ich mir das nich gefallen lasse, ich würd dann eh kein dmg und so machen hab ich gesagt und dann war ich aufeinmal weg...*gildenlosgeworden*....das war meine 4. gilde oder so^^ der Gildenmeister war wohl schlecht drauf^^



gratulation du hast mit 11 eine bessere rechtschreibung und satzbau als 50% dieses forums =) weiter so! (ernst gemeint!)

@topic:
bis jetzt das beste war, weil ich jemandem tips geben wollte zu seiner klasse. (in freundlichem ton, bevor hier jemand was anderes denkt^^)
dummerweise war die person der freund von ner offi (wie kürzt man nen weiblichen offizier ab? oO), und etwas, naja, von sich selbst zu überzeugt.


----------



## Marienkaefer (3. Februar 2009)

Ach, ihr Piefken seid schon ganz in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wurde nie wirklich gekickt ..
Ich hab vor kurzen Gilde geleavt. Habs meinem Gildenmeister gesagt, dass ich es vorhabe (lange Geschichte ^^).
Der wollte es mir erleichtern und hat mich gekickt als niemand online war .. Fand ich irgendwie doof, wollte mich noch von allen verabschieden..


----------



## Laeknishendr (3. Februar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch mal Klasse.
> 
> Wir (bayrische Gilde) arbeiten mit einer saarländischen Gilde zusamen. Das heißt btw. nicht, dass wir irgendwen ausschließen. Z.b. kam letztens ein Berliner in unsere Bayerngilde. Kommentar des Gildenleiters war "Oh ne, jetzt muss i die Ränge umschreibn, weil Preiß ja eigentlich a Strof sei sollt" Wir raiden mit Ösis, Schweizern, Russlanddeutschen und auch allen anderen, die nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum sind, wenn sie halbwegs was können. Der einzige Grund, warum wir noch z.B. keine Türken haben, ist der, dass wir Ingame noch keinen kennengelernt haben. Wir schließen noch nichtmal Kiddies aus. Als letztens eine 14-jährige mit wollte, die (gut!) tankte und nicht zu früh ins Bett musste, war die auch instant eingeladen, obwohl sie damit mit ca. 10 Jahren Vorsprung die jüngste war.
> 
> Wer was kann und auch sonst gut drauf ist, ist dabei. Hautfarbe und Herkunft sind dabei sowas von nebensächlich...



Wenn diese bayrische Gilde nun aus 50 Leuten besteht, dabei 10 aus dem Saarland kommen, 4 aus Berlin, 5 aus Sachsen, 8 aus NRW, 18 aus dem Ausland, der Rest dann bayrisch ist in einer bayrischen Gilde - was ist dann noch bayrisch an der Gilde?^^


----------



## Lamnosáh (3. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> ... was ist dann noch bayrisch an der Gilde?^^



... die ränge ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (3. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Wenn diese bayrische Gilde nun aus 50 Leuten besteht, dabei 10 aus dem Saarland kommen, 4 aus Berlin, 5 aus Sachsen, 8 aus NRW, 18 aus dem Ausland, der Rest dann bayrisch ist in einer bayrischen Gilde - was ist dann noch bayrisch an der Gilde?^^



Das frag ich mich beim FC Bayern München auch immer^^


----------



## Maugaran (3. Februar 2009)

der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torhammer (3. Februar 2009)

Mein Ex-gildenleiter hat mal einen gekickt, weil dieser ihm in einen duell besiegt hat.
Der Leader(Magier) hat sich für so imba gehalten. Wir sind damals in Kara an Moroes
gescheiter weil er nicht kapieren konnte, das man die casteradds ccen muss. Na ja auf
 jeden fall ging das meinen Freund(der gekickt wurde) auf die nerven und hat gesagt.
Lass uns mal ein Duell machen wenn du wirklich so imba bist. Er hat ihn besiegt. Direkt kick
ohne begründung. Naja danach hat der coleader die gilde übernohmen, hatten aber so einen
schlechten ruf das die gilde auseinander gebrochen ist


----------



## Kamaji (3. Februar 2009)

Mein Bruder und sein Freund haben Stunk mitm Gildenleader angefangen.. ich jedoch hatte nix mit ihm
Am nächsten morgen waren wir alle 3 gildenlos.. miese Aktion


----------



## RAZZACK (3. Februar 2009)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde Hasi nur lächerlich und infantil.
> 
> Wenn erwachsene Menschen sich mit Schnucki, Putzi, Hasi anreden frage ich mich doch etwas nach deren Geisteszustand.
> 
> ...



man merkts geh ma vor die tür


----------



## hexenshadow (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich wurde mal gekickt nur weil ich mal net mitraiden wollte(mir ist halt RL wichtiger) erstmal bezeichnete mich die ganze gilde(waren ca 100 member drinne und davon ca 40 online) als noob,kackboon u.s.w schließlich wollte ich mich verteidigen und dann :Ihr seid in keiner Gilde:, also nur weil ich einmal net mitwollte gleich von allen beschimpft zu werden is kein schönes gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timme19 (3. Februar 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und sein Freund haben Stunk mitm Gildenleader angefangen.. ich jedoch hatte nix mit ihm
> Am nächsten morgen waren wir alle 3 gildenlos.. miese Aktion



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schonmal. War in einer völlig intakten und sschönen Gilde. Nach einem Karazhanraidabend,  der so bis 3 Uhr morgens andauerte gingen wir Gildies alle schlafen. Am Mittag des gleich Tages waren alle gildenlos und keiner wusste warum. Naja der Grund war, dass der Gildenleiten den Namen nicht mehr passend war und alle Charakter, die lange net on waren kicken wollt. Also hat er alle aktiven gekickt und ne neue Gilde gemacht, dass aber keiner wusste^^
Dazu kam noch, dass sich alle mehr oder minder auf verschiedene Gilden verteilt hatten, da alle gedacht haben sie seien net mehr erwünscht. Als dann der Gildenleiter erst am nächsten Tag wieder on kamen haben wieder alle ihre neuen Gilden verlassen und sind wieder zusammen gekomm xD


----------



## bananengurke (4. Februar 2009)

Das war alles mit einen von meinen twinks:
Ich und noch eine Person haben die gilde zusammen sozusagen zum untergang getrieben, alsod as war so ne gilde wo im prinzip jeder rein kommt, muss keine 80 sein, oder sonst was.
hat angefangen damit das ein 70 char erklärt ahben woltle was dailies sind, daily hero ini, und was man mit marken macht etc.
dann sind wir irgendwie darauf gekommen wie viel geld der angeblich in 10 minuten farmt, nach der frage wie schrieb er das er im sholazarbecken titanerz und saroniterz farmt... mit lvl 70.. auf nem landmount
naja ziemlich lang diskutiert, der andere typ der auch mti dabei war war lvl 18, und spielt hauptsächlich die andere fraktion, nachdem er alle Allies geschimpft hat und den 70 char hier gedisst hat ist er mal eben von nem >gilden-leader-stellvertreter< gekickt worden. (der hat auch schon ein paar mal davor warnungen gegeben).
dann kommt ein anderer gilden-leader-stellvertreter daher, und sagt das der kein recht dazu hätte etc etc, dann der wieder ja ich kennd en gildenleader besser als du, und der andere wieder ja bin schon länger hier und wir kicken keine lowies. am ende gabs dann massen leave inclusive mir das war aber wirklich so rofl xD (massen leave=3 leute vor mir abgehaun, kA was danach noch passiert ist)


PS: in der gilde war ich drei tage lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (4. Februar 2009)

also ich glaub mich kann niemand toppen

wurde 2x gehackt in den vergangenen ca 3wochen und momentan ist mein Account noch in Untersuchung das heisst gesperrt und mein Gildenleader und 2-3 andere dachten ich würde sie anlügen damit ich twinken kann .. ähm ja

das erste mal "ganz ehrlich das kommt mir bisschen komisch vor du wurdest gehackt und spielst nur deinen priester (level 50 rum) und nicht deinen main?" [ohne gold, gifte, leder etc klar oder? ich mein ich geh ned in ne inni - wenn ich 1x sterb 6g reppkosten und so das krieg ich ohne startkapital für flugkosten etc nich soo schnell hin - wohl gemerkt das erste mal hatte ich meine ausrüstung noch gehabt das zweite mal war alles weg - bank inventar - waffen - ausrüstung - leder - gifte - mats ..]

und nach langem verhör im gildenchat nach dem zweiten angriff (der so um 12uhr mittags war und ich am abend on kam) blabla (an dem Abend wo ich GM angeschrieben hab dass mir Gold von ca 8 Chars sowie Ausrüstung von 3 70ern fehlen) wieso ist dein Acc dann noch nicht gesperrt (wurde er dann in der selben Nacht noch) und wieso hat dein Twink noch seine Ausrüstung und son Sch...**** wurde ich dann gekickt als ich gesperrt war... =/


naja Leute gibts



Mein Main ist Schurke und der Twink nen Priester den ich halt hochziehen wollte währenddem ich mit dem Schurken nicht viel machen konnte ohne Gold etc naja der Gildenleader isn vogel


----------



## Vavarolf (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde schon öfters ohne grund aus der gilde gekickt.
War ma 2 tage nicht online (ausbildung und arbeiten und echtes leben und so!!!!!111)
und schon war ich fort. Das ist mir schon 3 mal passiert.
Das kotzt mich einfach an. Gildentresor eingezahlt und alles und immer hilfsbereit gewesen, instanzen gezogen usw. und das ist dann der dank dafür ^^
aber egal ist nur n game.
Die meisten leute verstehen meinen humor sowieso nicht und ich find auch viele menschen in wow komisch.
Zur zeit bin ich in einer gilde, die ziemlich cool drauf ist. Keinen erfolgszwang und da is auch keiner asuer wenn ich mal 2 tage nich on bin.
Wird eh noch nicht geraidet. 
Ich zieh sowieso mein eigenes ding erst mal durch bis ich high genug zum raiden und hero bin.


----------



## Gilindriana (4. Februar 2009)

War ma in ner Gilde, die hoeß irgendwie Rat der Engel ... oder so.
Tja, war ein paar Wochen da und die begrüßten sich alle immer mit "Sei gegrüßt Hexe/Magier/Schurke ..."
Ich hab immer Hiho *Name* geschrieben.
Dann kam ich irgndwann ma online und war nicht mehr in der Gilde. Hatte aber nen Brief vom Gildenchef bekommen,
das ich damit die RP-Stimmung versauen würde un nicht in die Gilde passen würde.


----------



## Rock-Er (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch nen geilen grund und zwar
ich habe mich für einen raid eingetragen kurz vor wotlk.
ich hab nochmal 15 min vor raid beginn geschaut ob ich dabei war..aber nichts ich war nur auf der ersatzbank mit gut 10 anderen leuten. 
bei dem raid dabei waren schon mindestens 23 leute.
also habe ich mich eingeloggt und allen ein guten raid gewünscht und gesagt ich bin dann mal heut abend weg. 
am nächsten tag seh ich das ich -500 dkp bekommen habe weil ich nich beim raid invite online war. 
naja ok ich dachte ich red dann mal mitm chef darüber.
der hat mich aber nur gekickt und gemeint ich habe keine raiddisziplin und mich dann ignoriert.
also das finde ich ziemlich lächerlich Oo
deshalb bin ich schlussendlich auch zu war gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyzon (4. Februar 2009)

Also bei den meisten Beiträge denkt man sich echt was sich die Offiziellen der Gilden immer so denken wenn sie die Leute ohne vernünftigen Grund rauswerfen.

Ich persönlich war / bin bis jetzt nur in einer Gilde gewesen und wir haben noch nie jemanden rausgeworfen, auch wenn sich jemand mal extrem daneben benommen hat. Einfach mal denjenigen drauf ansprechen, evtl im TS mal drüber reden und gut ist! 

Eine gute Gilde finden ist schwer, aber solche Aktionen werden meist auf einen Server bekannt und dann sollte man sich von so schlechten Gilden fern halten.


----------



## Atabax (4. Februar 2009)

Ich  bin aus der gilde gefolgen weil cheff gelogen hatte  
ich habe mir den winterqueltieger geholt und gesat das ich vil 5 min später zum raid komme (bin eh nur für die da mitgegangen)  so habs cheff geschreiben er meine  "K"      und damit war eig geklärt   so     5 min vor raidbegin wolte man mich laden   und ich habe abgelehnt alle haben sich aufgeregt  und so  ich komm  da  7 min später  (wären nur 3 gewesen wen die mich mal geportet hätten)  so  habe gesagt ja ich habs  dem cheff gesagt er meinte  ist ok   so  die haben ihn drauf angesprochen und er meinte nur    ne  ich weiss nix davon   so dan wurde ich  an übelste beschimpft und  einfach gekikt bevor ich was schreiben konnte so hab daraufhin den offi angewispert was das den soll das war abgeklärt und  er sagte nur sebst schuld   und ging off    der cheff hat garnit mehr mit mir geredet     
ach  cheff war eig  gruppenleiter aber der ist garnit aufgetacuth  und das nit das erstemal  da solte mann auch mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Zum 1. Beitrag selber:
Rofl
Wegen Kosenamen gekickt werden. Der GLeader oder sein Stellvertreter, wer auch immer, hattens wohl nötig. Wegen Hasi einen Aufstand zu machen... *kopfschüttel*
Es gibt andere Dinge, die im G-Channel mehr nerven als Begrüssungen. Die doofen Erfolgsnachrichten bspw. (in den Filtereinstellungen hats zwar den Menüpunkt dafür, werden aber dennoch angezeigt -.-)

Es gibt aber auch in G-Channels eine Schmerzgrenze. Wo diese liegt, muss in den Gildenreglements jedoch eindeutig geschrieben stehen. Rassistische Äusserungen werden sowieso verboten, aber bspw. auch Sextalk weit über Mitternacht unter den Durchzockern müssen nicht immer toleriert werden.

Meine persönliche Grenze liegt bei detailgenauen Erzählungen von Körperflüssigkeits-Ausscheidungen/Weiterverteilung jeglicher Art.

Eigene Ehrfarungen:
Wurde noch nie gekickt in meiner WoW Karriere, da ich schlau genug bin, selber zu entscheiden, wann ich nicht mehr willkommen bin. Oder die Philosophie nicht mehr ertrage.
Dann erzähle ich der Leitung/ den Offizieren meine Beweggründe und verlasse eigenständig die Gilde.
Wems nicht passt soll mich ignorieren.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (4. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Abwechslung oder so?
> Immer ins WC ist ja langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wo scheisst du dann hin wenn dir das WC zu langweilig ist? >.<

lg Peace


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Abwechslung oder so?
> Immer ins WC ist ja langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde mich zu beobachtet fühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (4. Februar 2009)

ich bin fasziniert das es wirklich anscheinend so viele Gilden gibt die dieses "ich Cheffe du springen - prinzip" leben.
Habe lange zeit überlegt was offis sind ... naja in meiner kleinen aber feinen Gilde haben wir so wenig member das jedes Mitglied mit all seinen Twinks die er in der gilde hat für sich selbst einen Rang hat ... der Rang ist normal der Name des Main-Chars 
Mit so wenigen Leuten haben wir es jetzt geschafft das wir die Gildenbank mit allen fächern vollstopfen mit nordend-mats/items(blue und lila) usw. alles was das herz begehrt und jeder gibt und nimmt
begrüßt wird mit einem standesgemäßen 
A: HuHu
B: HuHu
C: HuHu
etc . ^^
und so wird das in allen Gilden gehandhabt die ich kenne und mit dennen ich näheren Kontakt pflege 2 kleine eine 1 große 
gibts dort nirgends

btw. gekickt wird bei uns auch nicht ... wenns sein muss wird jemand gebeten zu gehen. Nur einmal wurde jemand hochkant hinausbefördert der neu war und meinte ganz klug Items aus der Gildenbank im Handeschannel verkaufen zu müssen.
Erklärte uns das er neu auf dem Server wäre - low-lvl-char und der verkauft dann ein Item über lvl 60 ... was zufällig in der GB gerade fehlte und von ihm genommen wurde.
naja hätte mal besser um etwas gold für den start fragen sollen ... nachdem er in keinster art und weise verstand um was es geht erklärten wir ihm das ohne Vertrauensbasis leider bei uns nix geht und er die Basis leider zerstört habe was ihm auch einen Platz in unserer Gilde kostet.
dann kam ne minute nichts 
und dann haben wir ihn gekickt

Anbei ... alle die sich aufregen das se gekickt wurden weil der Gildenleader vermutete das sie gehackt wurden. Passierte mal einem Kollegen. Sofortiger Kick um A. zu vermeiden das mit der gildenbank schindluder getrieben wird (ginge auch mit rechte-veränderung) und um zu vermeiden das der Gildenname in Verruf gerrät. 

lg sily


----------



## CoHanni (4. Februar 2009)

Hiho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich wurde bis jetzt noch nie aus einer gilde gekickt, habe aber einmal eine verlassen, bei der 2 Jahre lang war.

Grund: immer zu selben Zeit im Sommer, jeden Jahres, hat sich die Gilde halb aufgelöst -.-

Die aktivsten sind geleavt, nur der Leader und ein paar andere sind geblieben!

Das ist in jedem Jahr im Sommer passiert O.o Im Herbst sind dann alle wiedergekommen, bis heute weiß ich nicht warum >.<

Zu dem Österreicher/Deutscher Kampf:

ISt das nicht total egal?

und in Wien gibts keine Schluchten, bin selbst einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde auch noch nie aus einer Gilde gekickt. Bin aber mit den jeweiligen Twinks meistens in einer anderen Gilde als mit dem Main.


----------



## CoHanni (4. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch noch nie aus einer Gilde gekickt. Bin aber mit den jeweiligen Twinks meistens in einer anderen Gilde als mit dem Main.


Jo, das mach ich auch oft, um zu schauen wie andere Gilden so drauf sind.....hat mich in Guild Wars immer gestört, ein Account= einer Gilde begetreten-.-


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

ich wurd au schonmal aus ner Gilde gekickt mit nem echt sinnfreien grund.

In der Gilde war hald starke Regel, sehr hilfsbereit sein und auch mal nen Twink ziehen.

Als dann an einem Abend mich mehrere Leute mit Twinks aus der Gilde gefragt haben ob ich sie ziehen konnte ich allerdings partout keine Zeit hatte musste ich ja mit nem "Nein, sry ich hab .... zu tun."

Reaktion: 
"Du bist ja voll nich hilfsbereit!"
/kick
=D

naja ich mein hilfsbereit ist ja schön und gut aber jeden Twink, durch jede Instanz zu jeder Zeit die IHM passt ziehen, damit man als hilfsbereit gesehen wird find ich doch gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz wenig übertrieben.


----------



## Draelia (4. Februar 2009)

Lustige Sache, Gildentreffen im Elwynn und zeitgleich das ganze im TS noch ausdiskutiert. Der Leader, seines Zeichens ein Diktator ohne Talent, versuchte dann so einige seiner Macken auszuleben. Irgendwann in besagtem Gildentreffen kam dann der spruch, dass es keinem Firimar (so hieß die Gilde), erlaubt sei, einen Twink in eine andere Gilde zu packen. Ich fragte freundlich, was denn mit Gilden ist, denen man nur aus RP-Zwecken beigetreten ist, in meinem Fall war das eine der drei Königinnen von Gnomwind, die natürlich nen Wappenrock brauchen. Er meinte, das gehört auch darunter, und dann meinte ich noch "Gut, dann kann ich leider nciht bleiben" und bin direkt ausgetreten. 

Dieser Austritt hat so nen Eklat gegeben, dass sich am selben Tag noch die Gilde aufgelöst hat, der Gildenmeister seinen TS Server für alle gesperrt hat und mich bis auf den heutigen Tag hast und mit seinem untoten Schurken umhacken will. Bisher hab ich aber ncoh keinne untoten Shcurken im Shclachtfeld gesehn, und das ist immerhin zwei Jahre her... sollte ich wachsam bleiben?


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. Februar 2009)

Rock-Er schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen geilen grund und zwar
> ich habe mich für einen raid eingetragen kurz vor wotlk.
> ich hab nochmal 15 min vor raid beginn geschaut ob ich dabei war..aber nichts ich war nur auf der ersatzbank mit gut 10 anderen leuten.
> bei dem raid dabei waren schon mindestens 23 leute.
> ...



Das kann ich aber schon verstehen, also das mit den -DKP (ok an sich hätte ein Hinweis a la "hey wieso warst du nicht on?" vermutlich gereicht). Bei uns heißt es: jemand der auf der Ersatzbank ist, muss (so gut wie) den ganzen Abend online  oder zumindest über TS o.ä. erreichbar sein. Für den Fall, dass jemand aus dem Raid zum Invite nicht da ist, damit man auffüllen kann, oder auch wenn jemand aus dem Raid raus muss um diesen dann  zu ersetzen. Am besten stellt man in so nem Fall den Main vor die entsprechende Ini, geht Twinken (sagt dem Raidleiter auf welchem Twink) und gut ist.  

Die meisten hier genannten Gründe sind total lächerlich und bei vielen hätte vermutlich ein vorheriges Abklären mal geholfen. Weil irgendwo weiter vorne auch jemand geschrieben hat, dass es doch dämlich ist, wenn man sich für eine Gilde bewerben soll. 
Finde ich nicht: Aus der Bewerbung kann man schon herauslesen ob jemand zur Gilde passt oder nicht. Klar kann man da Lügen bis sich die Balken biegen, aber das fällt doch schnell auf. 
Fragebögen sind da auch meiner Meinung nach übertrieben, außerdem verliert man da den Freiraum den so eine normale Bewerbung bietet.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber schon verstehen, also das mit den -DKP (ok an sich hätte ein Hinweis a la "hey wieso warst du nicht on?" vermutlich gereicht). Bei uns heißt es: jemand der auf der Ersatzbank ist, muss (so gut wie) den ganzen Abend online  oder zumindest über TS o.ä. erreichbar sein. Für den Fall, dass jemand aus dem Raid zum Invite nicht da ist, damit man auffüllen kann, oder auch *wenn jemand aus dem Raid raus muss um diesen dann  zu ersetzen*. Am besten stellt man in so nem Fall den Main vor die entsprechende Ini, geht Twinken (sagt dem Raidleiter auf welchem Twink) und gut ist.


In dem Fall waren bereits 23 Leute im Raid und er mit 10 anderen auf der Ersatzbank.
Wenn jemand vorher weiß, daß er im Raid gehen muß, dann meldet er sich entweder nicht an, oder er kommt auf die Ersatzbank und ein anderer wird mitgenommen.
Ich bleibe bestimmt nicht den gesamten Abend on und stehe dann jederzeit zur Verfügung, wenn ich nicht mitraiden darf.
Wenn ich Lust habe zu twinken, dann sag ich Bescheid, daß ich einspringe wenn irgendwas ist.
Wenn ich Lust habe Dailies zu machen oder zu farmen - gleiches Spiel.
Wenn ich Lust auf eine Ini habe, dann gehe ich in eine Ini und stehe dann dementsprechend dem Raid nicht zur Verfügung.
Wenn ein guter Film kommt, dann setz ich mich vor den Fernseher - wenn im Raid jemand ausfällt: Pech.


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. Februar 2009)

Es gibt durchaus Situationen, wo ein Member den Raid verlassen muss. 
Ein paar Beispiele:
Einer unserer Tanks hat alle Naslang Disconnects, weiß noch nicht wieso. An einem Abend gar keine und manchmal so viele, dass es keinen Taug hat. Dann bittet er eben um Ersatz, damit das Spielvergnügen der anderen nicht getrübt wird. 
Ein Mitspieler muss kurzfristig einem Kollegen helfen wird zuhause Angerufen und muss den Raid verlassen
Ein Mitspieler kriegt Anruf von der Firma, weil sein Versuch (zb in der chemisch-technischen Entwicklung) der eigentlich über Nacht laufen hätte sollen, nicht das tut was er tun soll - mitspieler geht. 
Ein Mitspieler hat zufällig noch ein weiteres Hobby und ist bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr, mitten im Raid geht der Piepser.

Und für solche Fälle hat man jemanden auf der Ersatzbank. Wenn derjenige sich anmeldet geht er ja davon aus, dass er diesen Abend zur Verfügung steht. Und das sollte er dann eben. Und wenn man das nicht kann, sollte man dann schon Bescheid geben. Wenn jemand eh schon weiß, dass er nicht kann, soll er sich halt komplett abmelden.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Februar 2009)

Rock-Er schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen geilen grund und zwar
> ich habe mich für einen raid eingetragen kurz vor wotlk.
> ich hab nochmal 15 min vor raid beginn geschaut ob ich dabei war..aber nichts ich war nur auf der ersatzbank mit gut 10 anderen leuten.
> bei dem raid dabei waren schon mindestens 23 leute.
> ...



frage: warum meldest du dich an, wenn du dann zum start doch nicht on bist? gerade dafür ist die ersatzbank da - es kann nun mal nicht jeder einen platz bekommen und kurzfristig, unerwartet kann immer mal was dazwischen kommen, dass der ein oder andere ausfällt.


----------



## Ghoreon (5. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> rl anzeige, bekommst sicher die unterstützung von blizz, da kann der sich auf ein hohes bußgeld verlassen, oder evntuell sozialstunden ableisten.



Anzeige? Bußgeld? Sozialstunden??? Und wegen welchen Vergehens genau (das hätte ich gern juristisch begründet)? Nicht, dass man mich jetzt missversteht (das passiert ja hier sehr gerne): Es geht absolut nicht darum, was man von besagtem Verhalten hält und wie unsinnig das wirklich ist, aber unser Rechtssystem orientiert sich nunmal nicht daran, was wer geschmacklos findet. 




Falathrim schrieb:


> Fröhlich gemeldet die besagten Posts.






Laeknishendr schrieb:


> gemeldet wegen was?^^
> Da hat jemand aber zu viel und zu oft Sonnenallee geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign, ist doch immer wieder lustig, wie und was hier fleißig gemeldet wird, nur weil irgendwem das Gesagte nicht in sein Weltbild passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




Santa_Chief schrieb:


> also ich glaub mich kann niemand toppen
> 
> wurde 2x gehackt in den vergangenen ca 3wochen und momentan ist mein Account noch in Untersuchung das heisst gesperrt und mein Gildenleader und 2-3 andere dachten ich würde sie anlügen damit ich twinken kann .. ähm ja
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, ich hätte Dich auch gekickt. Erstens um die Gildenbank zu schützen udn zweitens um die Gilde davor zu bewahren, ihr Image zu verlieren, je nachdem, was der Hacker mit Deinem Account so alles anstellt. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Einmal gehackt werden kann unter Umständen mal passieren. Aber wie schafft man das zweimal hintereinander? Selber Schuld...


BTT: Bin nie gekickt worden, einmal dachte ich jedoch, es sei passiert. Ich kam on und war in keiner Gilde mehr. Ich gab /wer Name der Gilde ein und erhielt keine Ergebnisse. Da sonst aber immer locker 40 Leute on waren, versuchte ich es mal mit /wer Name eines Members. Der war da und in einer anderen Gilde, wie überraschend. Als ich ihn anwhisperte, was denn mit der anderen Gilde passiert sei, hieß es nur: Wir haben uns aufgelöst und neu gegründet, willste rein?

Ich dachte mir nur: Wäre ja nett gewesen, wenn man das mal irgendwie vorher erfahren hätte, darauf leg ich nicht so gesteigerten Wert^^


Und was die anderen lustigen (oder manchmal auch traurigen) Gründe für Kicks angeht: Keine Peilung, was sich manche Gildenleiter oder Offis so denken. Wenns bei uns in der Gilde ein Problem gibt, dann wird das mit dem Betroffenen ausdiskutiert, für sowas haben wir den Gildenmeister, Offis und Klassenleiter. Man sollte annehmen, dass man da wie erwachsene Menschen über Probleme reden kann und auch mal Raum geben kann, dass jemand etwas richtigstellt. Und wenn mir als KL einer was wegwürfelt, worauf er und ich need haben, dann gibts von mir ein "gz" im Gildenchannel, weil ich mich für ihn freue und mehr nicht^^


----------



## Todeshieb (5. Februar 2009)

Echt lustig, warum einige aus Gilden (Kiddygilden?) fliegen. Ich selbst bin noch nie aus einer Gilde geflogen, da ich mir immer nur Gilden gesucht habe, die ein Durschnittsalter von 25-30 Jahren haben. Und es ist ja wohl klar: Ein 30jähriger Gildenchef löst ein "gildeninternes" Problem mit mehr Fingerspitzengefühl, als z.B. ein 16jähriger, dem einfach die nötige Lebenserfahrung fehlt, um mit Konflikten umzugehen. Da wird dann halt gleich viel schneller gekickt, bevor man sich intensiv mit dem Problem (oder was auch immer) auseinandersetzt.

Eine andere These von mir ist, dass einige Gildenchefs arbeitslose Nichtstuer, Versager oder Sonstwas sind, auf die im RL nicht mal ihr eigener Hund hört. Genau diesen RL-Komplex gibts ja in WoW nicht - frei nach dem Motto: Hier bin ich Chef, hier hab ich die Macht. Und solche Leute übertreiben es dann (leider) gerne und lassen es die anderen auch deutlich spüren, dass sie der Cheffe sind. Aber, wie gesagt, ist nur ne Vermutung ...


----------



## Messerstich (5. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn ich Lust auf eine Ini habe, dann gehe ich in eine Ini und stehe dann dementsprechend dem Raid nicht zur Verfügung.
> Wenn ein guter Film kommt, dann setz ich mich vor den Fernseher - wenn im Raid jemand ausfällt: Pech.



Wenn ich so eine einstellung von einen Raidmember ob Bestätigt oder auf der Ersatzbank erwarten kann, habe ich auch keine verwendung für ihn in der Gilde: Pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Februar 2009)

Weil ich einen spieler sexuell angemacht habe... später haben die auch erfahren, das es mein freund war den ich angemacht hab >_> xD


----------



## Ascanius (5. Februar 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Echt lustig, warum einige aus Gilden (Kiddygilden?) fliegen. Ich selbst bin noch nie aus einer Gilde geflogen, da ich mir immer nur Gilden gesucht habe, die ein Durschnittsalter von 25-30 Jahren haben. Und es ist ja wohl klar: Ein 30jähriger Gildenchef löst ein "gildeninternes" Problem mit mehr Fingerspitzengefühl, als z.B. ein 16jähriger, dem einfach die nötige Lebenserfahrung fehlt, um mit Konflikten umzugehen. Da wird dann halt gleich viel schneller gekickt, bevor man sich intensiv mit dem Problem (oder was auch immer) auseinandersetzt.
> 
> Eine andere These von mir ist, dass einige Gildenchefs arbeitslose Nichtstuer, Versager oder Sonstwas sind, auf die im RL nicht mal ihr eigener Hund hört. Genau diesen RL-Komplex gibts ja in WoW nicht - frei nach dem Motto: Hier bin ich Chef, hier hab ich die Macht. Und solche Leute übertreiben es dann (leider) gerne und lassen es die anderen auch deutlich spüren, dass sie der Cheffe sind. Aber, wie gesagt, ist nur ne Vermutung ...



I. d. R. stimmt das aber es wundert einen mitunter schon wie es auch Personen im Bereich 20+ geschafft haben ihren geistlichen Entwicklungsprozess mit 12 Jahren abzubrechen...
Das gilt übrigens auch umgekehrt... haben im Stammraid zwei 15-jährige bei denen ich manchmal schon echt staunen muss was dabei allein in Sachen Sprachgebrauch rüber kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich gehen jene Leute auf den Zeiger (nicht du, lieber Vorredner), die von diesen sogenannten "Kiddies" reden als wären diese der personifizierte Teufel!
Diese Leute haben dann meist wirklich schon einige Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel aber gehören geistich zu der von mir o. g. Personengruppe


----------



## KayaDiabolin (5. Februar 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> aber was will mann erwarten der hat keine RL ,keine freunde und nur nen hund



Der arme Hund, bei so einem Herrchen...

btt: Ich hatte sehr grosses Glück. Mein erster Horde Char (hatte vorher ein wenig Alli probiert, und dann wollte ich Blutelfin spielen ^^) Nach einigen Wochen mehr oder weniger sozialem Leveln werde ich plötzlich angewhispert ob ich in die Gilde will. Ich sag ja, und bin seither sehr zufrieden. Wir sind sehr familiär und hilfsbereit zueinander, die Gildenmeisterin nennt uns nicht-80er liebevoll "ihre Kleinen."

Aber wenn man hier so hört, weshalb einige gekickt werden, fragt man sich schon, was da für Voll*beep* Gildenleiter sind... Naja, ich erfreue mich meines Glücks und hoffe, dass ihr es auch finden werdet oder schon gefunden habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LyráAhdri (5. Februar 2009)

bei uns wurde noch nie jemand wegen so einem grund wie "Hi Schatz" gekickt ^^ ich begrüß meinen freund auch so im gchat und ich würd den anderen nen vogel zeigen wenn sie da irgenwas sagen würden. Aber vielleicht ist es be uns auch nicht so, weil wir uns fast alle schon ewig kennen, RL-gtreffen machen und eigentlich alle ganz umgänglich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn jemand gehackt wird, würden wir ihn wohl zwar auch rauswerfen, aber einer wiederaufnahme steht ja, wenn alles geklärt ist, nix im Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wofür gibts das gforum ^^ 
Bei uns erfolgt allerding immer groß reinemachen, wenn jemand länger als 4 monate nicht online war und nichts gesagt hat, ob er pausiert oder so. Die leute und ewig nicht gespielte leute werden dann entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube wenn es eine gute gilde ist, kann man auch über alles reden und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (5. Februar 2009)

> Weil ich einen spieler sexuell angemacht habe... später haben die auch erfahren, das es mein freund war den ich angemacht hab >_> xD



Naja sowas ist schon ein Grund zum kicken. Jedenfalls vor 23:00 Uhr *gg* Es sei denn man hat sichergestellt das in der Gilde alle über 18 sind. Sowas kann sogar zum Accountkick führen.  Kommt natürlich darauf an, was du geschrieben hast.

Naja ich wurde bislang noch nirgendwo gekickt, sondern habe die Gilden gewechselt. Inzwischen bin ich in eine kleine Gilde gelandet, wo sich einige bereits länger kennen. Pärchen haben wir natürlich auch.  Bei uns werden nur extremfälle gekickt. Bislang kam das aber bei uns noch nie vor. Ich bevorzuge Gilden, wo man noch miteinander redet und gemeinsam etwas unternimmt. Also im Spiel und auch RL. Natürlich sind Unternehmungen im RL nicht immer möglich, aber wenn ich die Leute persönlich kenne fühle ich mich wohler. 

Aber wenn ihr mal aus einer Gilde gekickt werdet aus Gründen die einem lächerlich vorkommen, dann seit auf jedenfall froh da raus zu sein.


----------



## PARAS.ID (5. Februar 2009)

Prinzipiel würd es mich aber auch stören,wen nsich ein Pärchien in WoW Immer mit "Hallo, hasi" "Na wie gehts,Hasi" usw. begrüßen würde.

sie sind ein Paar, ceterus paribus sie kennen sich und sehen sich im RL?
Warum also diese Formulierungen in einem öffentlichen Channel ,wenn nicht, um aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen. 
Solche Dinge,die über einen gewissen grad ,ehm, an professioneller neutrlaität hinausgeht,gehört mMn in den Whisper.
Sie wissen,dass sie sich lieben (wenn auch das mMn sowieso nur selten der Fall ist) und dass sie sich gegenseitig Hasi nennen, so muss dies doch nicht auch im Gildenchannel gezeigt werden,immerhin müssen sie ja keinem was beweisen.

Andere Spieler verlangen auch nicht ,dass sie nurnoch so begrüßt werden "Hallo, Held der eisigen Weiten" (oder wie auch immer dies heißt.
Man weiß,dass man diesen Erfolg errungen hat, eine besodnere Hervorhebung dieser Tatsache ist lächerlich und unnötig.

Deswieteren könnten sich spieler,die nicht das Vergnügen eines Partners haben, in der Gilde durchaus nerven,wenn vor ihnen andauernd "Friede-Freude-Apfeltorten-Welt" sich auftut.

Ich hoffe mein Gedankengang ist nachvollziehbar.

BTT:
Ich bin bisher nicht aus unsinnigen Gründen gekickt worden. Im Nachhinein hab ich mein Fehlverhalten doch immer eingesehen.
Nur das Verhalten mancher,die selbst irgendwann Gidle verlassen - ABER mit welchen Kommentaren!!!- das lässt mich manchmal schmunzeln.

Beispiel: 3 (Ex)Mitglieder (bekanntlich wirklich zwischen 14 und 16 ,was nicht heißen will,dass das die regel ist) haben es tatsächlich geschafft,dass der Gidlenchat mehr zu lesen war ,als in IF der Handelschannel.
Leider wurde nur unsinnigenkeiten geschrieben, dass die eine doch Tokio hotel (ab jetzt verienfachend mit TH abgekürzt) höre ...der andere würde am liebsten mit einem Eimer herumlaufen usw. Im Endeffeckt das Schulhofgespräch nur in Grün unten links in meinem Fenster.
Nachdem ich,als Offizier, mal ein Machtwort gesprochen hatte,sie sollen sich besse mal zurückhalten, kam das übliche "Ja..aber wenn er dass  udn das sagt ... Der und der hat auchwas gesagt. Warum werd immer nur ich angemotzt?" 
Man beachte,dass ich die Person angewhispert hatte, d.h., wie sol lsie wissen,ob ich die andern nicht auch verwarn, was ich im endeffeckt auch tat und es ihr sagte.
Die üblichen Teenie-Smileys folgten "-.-" "xDDD" und nicht zu vergessen (ein Mädchen war darunter) "<33" , folgte eine Weile lang etwas Schweigen und üblichen Anfragen nach Gruppen oder Mats.

Der Höhepunkt sollte noch kommen: 
Ein guter Freund von mir in der gilde hatte einen Erfolg erreicht. (ich glaube Winterhauchsengel)
Da er ein dicker Draenei Schamane war ,hab ich - rückblickend eine falsche Wahl - ihm in Gildenchannel einen liebgemeinten Kommentar geschrieben.

Die Empörung der 3 , vorher gerügten, teenies (vorallem das <3 Mädel) war natürlich immens. Es hieß "Jaaa... nur weil er ein Offizier ist ,darf er wohl unqualifiziertes (sie hatten beabsichtig meine Wortwahl gelgt,worauf sie ja selbst nie gekommen wären) hier texten -.- xDDD -.-"
Der Erklärungsversuch ,dass es nichtnur um die art sondern auch um den umfang der Späße ginge, wurde natürlich nicht wirklich akzeptiert.
Vielmehr begann man nun immer wieder ,auf kleinkind niveau, zu sticheln. 
Wenn jemand "hi" schrieb, wurde gleich gefragt ,ob den sowas auch in den gildenchat gehört, und ob man das nicht auch whispern könne (Ich hatte ihnen zuvor nahegelegt, sich TH-Witze und Eimerbeschreibungen zu flüstern).
E Spitzte sich imemrmehr zu, immermehr verwarnungen hagelten auf sie ein,dass sie sich nicht so aufblasen sollten,dass alles durchaus berechtigt wär,was wir ihnen sagen und wir versuchen möglichst objektiv zu urteilen usw.

Das ging ewig hin und her, unsere Gildenmeisterin meldete sich zu Wort und die 3 verließen später mit einem dramatischen Auftritt die Gilde,die selbst Shakesspear im Grab routieren lässt.
Ausschnitt: "Die Gilde hält sich ja nichtmal an ihre eigenen Regeln. But I <33 U ..khihihi xDD"

Das fand ich amüsant und ich bin froh,dass wir keine Teenies oder emo-herzchen-Girlies (Durchaus auch im forum hier zu finden) mehr in unserer Gilde haben und einen Altersdurchschnitt von ca 35 aufzuweisen haben. (den ich sogar etwas nach unten drück)

Uff,der Text wurde wieder lang. Wer hier nagekommen ist ,dem gratulier ich!


----------



## Sarthek (5. Februar 2009)

keine ahnung obs schon gesagt wurde, aber n kumpel von mir wurde vom Raidleiter dumm angemacht weil er die falschen sockel (?) gehabt hat, später is er dann auch aus der gilde raus, weil er als trial 4 Wochen lang kein anrecht auf sämtliche Loots hat.
Sachen gibts...

MfG


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (5. Februar 2009)

Was ich sehr oft beobachtet habe ist wenn jemand eine Gilde verlässt weil es der Person nicht gefällt, sich nicht wohl fühlt, oder weil vllt. zu einem RL Kollege in die andere Gilde/Relam gehen möchte, das die Gildenmitglieder einem das sehr übel nehmen.
Auch wenn sich die Person noch so höflich verabschiedet, heisst es dann im Gildenchannel "mir wayne" "ja dann geh doch" "wir brauchen dich eh nicht" usw.. anstatt verständis zu haben und einem alles gute zu wünschen.
Meistens setzten die Gildenmitglieder den auch gleich auf Ignore.

Warum finden so viele Leute es schlimm wenn jemand die Gilde verlässt?
Wenn sich jemand nunmal nicht wohl darin fühlt oder gehen möchte, dann kann er das auch und die anderen müssen es respektieren ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden.

Mal meldete sich ein Ex-Gildenmitgleid bei einem der Gildenkollegen: "loooool ratet mal wer mich gefragt hat ob ich bei einer quest helfe?"
Nach einigen LOL's und ROFL's im Gildenchannel sagte er "Habe ihn gleich auf Ingore gestzt xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD"
Wie Assi ist das den bitte? Wieder paar LOL's und ROFL's später leavte auch ich die Gilde und zwar ohne mich zu verabschieden.


----------



## Kali01 (5. Februar 2009)

Also

Ich war 2 Monate in einer Gilde (war noch bc) wir sind Regelmäßig Bt gegangen und Mh. nach 6 Wochen meinte dann einer besorg dir mal Bessere Schultern. Ich hatte T5 Schultern zu der zeit. 
Ich so klar dann nehmt mich zu Mutter Shahraz  mit. Er so das geht nicht. Ich warum. Keine Antwort.

Hab dann damals mit den Gildenmeister geredet und der meinte ok du kommst mit. 
Gesagt getan Raidplaner eingetragen. Ich bin auch mitgekommen nur bis vor die Mutter Shahraz. Dann hab ich mich mit Absicht nicht mehr Mittwochs eingetragen. Dann meinten sie wir konnten ohne dich nicht Raiden. Ihr braucht mich doch eh nur bis zu den Boss. 
Kein Kommentar.
Ich bin dann geflogen.

Begründung: Besserwisser brauchen wir nicht. 

Im nachhinein hab ich dann erfahren das diese Gilde das mit jeden Gemacht hat der etwas nachgedacht hat.

Mfg Kali


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Uff,der Text wurde wieder lang. Wer hier nagekommen ist ,dem gratulier ich!


Na zum Glück bin ich nagekommen ;D
nein Scherz

Ich denke es ist falsch das immer auf das Alter zu beziehen...
Ich bin 15 und auf viele meiner Freunde haben einen gepflegteren Sprachausdruck als viele der Leute hier im Forum bzw. in WoW. (Sie spielen auch)
Alle die älter als 25 sind (Schätzung) glauben immer Sie haben das alleinige Recht auf Intelligenz oO

War nicht (nur) an dich gerichtet PARAS.ID ^^

Tante Edith flüstert: das mit den Pärchen würde mich auch stören


----------



## Agyros (6. Februar 2009)

> Ich denke es ist falsch das immer auf das Alter zu beziehen...
> Ich bin 15 und auf viele meiner Freunde haben einen gepflegteren Sprachausdruck als viele der Leute hier im Forum bzw. in WoW. (Sie spielen auch)
> Alle die älter als 25 sind (Schätzung) glauben immer Sie haben das alleinige Recht auf Intelligenz



Absolut richtig (ausser mit dem ALLE 25+, ich bin z.B. 30 ^^) ! Mein kleiner Bruder (12) spielt auch und viele nehmen ihm das IG nicht ab, erst wenn er dann ins TS kommt (noch 1-2 Jahre, dann ist auch das vorbei ...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Viele ältere können sich von ihm noch ne Scheibe abschneiden, was Benehmen in ner Community / IG angeht. Würde ihn bedenkenlos meine Chars spielen lassen.


----------



## Windschneider (6. Februar 2009)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Und nein, bei Hasi liegt nicht meine Schamgrenze, nur interesiert mich das Liebesleben von ca 90% der Bevölkerung überhauptnicht, und aufgarkeinen Fall das aus von hässlichen und kindlichen Menschen.



lol

OK bei 6,75 Milliarden Menschen macht dass 675.000.000 Menschen also 337500000 Pärchen wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe..... 
SCHEIßE soviele Menschen kenne ich nicht einmal aber naja....

Darf ich dir ein paar fragen stellen??
Naja ich mach einfach mal...

1. Bist du vergeben ??
   Nicht böse gemeint aber eine Frau fühlt sich doch wohl wenn man sie beachtet und sie schön begrüßt

2. Kennst du die Personen die sich so beschreiben persönlich oder warum kannst du sagen dass sie hässlich sind??


und jetzt muss ich gehen chef ist da


----------



## Blooddrainer (6. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde aus mal als trial gekickt , weil ich auf epicloot , der nur minimals besser war als mein derzeit getragener war , verzichtet habe , damit jemand mit blauem eq das item bekommt. Der leader war dann der Meinung  dass ich ein noobiger gimp bin , der sich nicht ,,improoven,, lassen will. das waren die worte im ts -> gildenkick , ts kick , raidkick.

naja , wenigstens ich hab an dem abend herzhaft gelacht


----------



## Skîpper (6. Februar 2009)

Windschneider schrieb:


> 1. Bist du vergeben ??
> Nicht böse gemeint aber eine Frau fühlt sich doch wohl wenn man sie beachtet und sie schön begrüßt



Moin @ all....

Ich bin zwar nich angesprochen mit der frage aber egal ^^
Mit dem beachten und so geb ich dir ja recht, aber dieser $%&*$ mit den Kosenamen ist doch wirklich unnötig. Ich kann auch meine Freundin schön begrüßen ohne sie "Hasi", "Mausi", "Schnurzel" oder "Sahnetörtchen" oder solches Zeug zu begrüßen.

B2T:
Meine Geschichte habe ich ja schon erzählt, aba gestern hab ich wieder was geiles miterlebt wie ein anderer gekickt wurde...
Es trug sich gestern im Gebiet des Tausendseewintersees zu. Ich war mal wieder unterwegs um ein paar Sachen zusammen zutragen, welche sich gut eignen um sie unter der restlichen WoW Bevölkerung zu verteilen.
In letzter Zeit sind bei uns Titanvorkommen recht selten geworden, zumindest wenn ich unterwegs bin. Als ich dann mal wieder ein Vorkommen gesehen habe und auch gerade beim abbauen war, kam ein anderer Spieler angeritten, zum glück kein Hordi ^^
Ich sah dann nur noch in roter schrift: "Lass mir was dran!!!" Ich dacht nur, hä? wie soll das funktionieren seit patch... Naja, ich fertig war mit abbauen bin ich weiter geritten, und das ganze spielte sich noch 3 weitere male ab, allerdings "nur" bei reichen Saronitadern.
Im Gildenchat kam dann ne viertelstunde später: "Ihr seit doch echt alle völlig assi, ihr nehmt mir beim farmen alle erze weg. und von der gildenbank darf ich auch kein titanstahl zum verkaufen haben. so ne blöde ******** hier. ich hoffe das ändert sich mal bald. ich brauch auch gold um mir schöne sachen zu kaufen."
Das nächste was ich sah war Spieler ABC wurde von XYZ aus der Gilde geworfen.
Ich fands sehr geil xD

Schönen Tag allen....


----------



## Framos (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde, dass der kick völlig berechtigt ist!

Hallo... wer begrüsst sich schon mit "Hallo Hasi" das ist so WIEDERLICH!!!!!!! Was kommt den als nächstes? cybersex im Gildents? oder sogar Kinderkriegen in WoW?

Ne also da gebe ich deinem Co-Leader völlig recht... wieso spielt man schon zusammen wow? -.- und dann sagt man sich auch noch Hallo IIIH also das ist ja die spitze der Frechheit!

/ironie Off

keine weiteren Kommentare


----------



## Hishabye (6. Februar 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Ich wurde aus mal als trial gekickt , weil ich auf epicloot , der nur minimals besser war als mein derzeit getragener war , verzichtet habe , damit jemand mit blauem eq das item bekommt. Der leader war dann der Meinung  dass ich ein noobiger gimp bin , der sich nicht ,,improoven,, lassen will. das waren die worte im ts -> gildenkick , ts kick , raidkick.
> 
> naja , wenigstens ich hab an dem abend herzhaft gelacht




OMG...also das is wirklich der ultimativ dümmste Kick aus einer Gilde!


----------



## Victiln (6. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich wurde kürzlich beinahe aus meiner Gilde gekickt, weil meine Healleistung bei sarth nicht stimmt...hab aber schon zuvor erklärt, dass mein rechner spinnt und ich 2 fps (!!!) hatte.

Naja, habn guten KL, der hat seinen Kopf durchgesetzt und ich kann bleiben^^


----------



## Phash (6. Februar 2009)

"hi hasi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is in einer meiner exGilden schon fast normal gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da gings halt immer mit "hi fischies" :> und "schnuckelputzelchen" hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dumme Kicks aus der Gilde? K:

1.: War Mitglied einer großen Casual Gilde, die ein paar gute Spieler hatte, die zu classiczeiten schon MC waren, als der Rest erst 60 wurde... Hab mich für die "casuals" stark gemacht und einen eigenen, gildeninternen Raid auf die Beine gestellt. Das hat irgendwie zu Missgunst geführt - da sich einige der "guten" Spieler genötigt sahen, ihrem guten raid eine Absage erteilen zu müssen, um dem Casual-Teil der ClanCommunity gerecht zu werden. Nachdem bei den ganzen Geschehnissen dann eine neue Gilde entstand (Teile des alten, ersten Raids aus unserer Gilde) wurde halt auch der Leader, der mich in Schutz nahm in Frage gestellt, und mir wurde vom neuen Leader gesagt, dass ich keine Unterstützung mehr erfahre und nicht mehr tragbar bin, ich solle bitte gehen - also soviel Respekt wurde mir gezollt, dass ich mich verabschieden "durfte" und selber /gquit eingeben konnte... hatte damals echt ne Träne im Auge, weils weh tat nach ca. 4 Jahren ... Da ich aus einem Bereich gekickt wurde habe ich sämtliche Aktivitäten in der Community eingestellt... 

Achso... mein Raid, den ich aufgebaut hab, den gibts heut noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gäbs ihn auch ohne mich, vielleicht auch nicht, vielleicht erst später... wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.: Kein Bufffood bei Malygos? Trotzdem meiste HPS im Raid? Heilermangel? - aber KEIN Bufffood, (und deswegen kriegen wohl auch 50% der DDs nicht mehr als 3 Stacks auf den Boss...) Dann geh! :> löl naja 20 Minuten später neue Gilde, in der sich vieles noch viel einfacher legen lässt :>


----------



## Marienkaefer (6. Februar 2009)

TonicEye schrieb:


> Neuer Memeber in der Gilde
> 
> Er: Hallo, bin der neue, kann mir einer helfen bei einigen Quest?
> 
> ...



Loooooool

Haha, wie geil xDDD
Ein kleiner Emo : D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## secko (6. Februar 2009)

ich wurde aus der gilde gekickt .. das war ca 5 tage nach release von wrath of the litch king als alle ihren char auf 80 ziehen wollten, nur der gm auf die tolle idee kahm nen level 1 er raid auf sturmwind zu machen, als ich mich weigerte weil ich daran absolut keinen sinn erkannte wurde ich gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. ich weiß nicht ob die gilde heut noch existiert xD


----------



## Elishebat (6. Februar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Weil ich einen spieler sexuell angemacht habe... später haben die auch erfahren, das es mein freund war den ich angemacht hab >_> xD


Ich hätte nicht gleich gekickt. sondern erstmal verwarnt. Dabei wäre mir persönlich auch egal, ob der andere dein Freund ist... schön, dass ihr zusammen WOW spielt aber letzendlich braucht ihr eure Beziehung nicht im /g ausleben. Und wenn die Verwarnung nichts bringt, gäbs auch von mir nen Kick.

LG, Eli


----------



## Captain Kitsu (6. Februar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gleich gekickt. sondern erstmal verwarnt. Dabei wäre mir persönlich auch egal, ob der andere dein Freund ist... schön, dass ihr zusammen WOW spielt aber letzendlich braucht ihr eure Beziehung nicht im /g ausleben. Und wenn die Verwarnung nichts bringt, gäbs auch von mir nen Kick.
> 
> LG, Eli



Sehe ich Ähnlich. Einen Kick fände ich auch nicht gerechtfertigt und ich habe auch absolut nichts dagegen wenn zwei RL liierte Gildenmembers sich gegenseitig mal im /g vollschwärmen (siehe "Hasi"-Diskussion).
Letzteres muss sich allerdings im Rahmen halten und ersteres hat im /g absolut garnichts zu suchen.


----------



## Resch (6. Februar 2009)

Bin mal aus der Gilde geflogen weil ich meinen Kumpel (Gildenmeister) kein Bier mitbringen wollte^^ hat mich aber dann natürlich wieder eingeladen xD


----------



## Niranda (6. Februar 2009)

Nnjain... da sind noch so andere spieler mit denen wir damals rumgealbert haben.. selbst mitn gleader, war auch in ordnung.. und einmal hatten wir halt das thema.. xD

Ansonsten würd ich damit ja nicht unbedingt "angeben" wollen oder der gleichen.. is doch dumm und...  x.x
just4fun - istn game und mal solls nicht ernstsehen... sonden spaß haben! =D


----------



## BigChef (6. Februar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Sehe ich Ähnlich. Einen Kick fände ich auch nicht gerechtfertigt und ich habe auch absolut nichts dagegen wenn zwei RL liierte Gildenmembers sich gegenseitig mal im /g vollschwärmen (siehe "Hasi"-Diskussion).
> Letzteres muss sich allerdings im Rahmen halten und ersteres hat im /g absolut garnichts zu suchen.



Bei uns in der Gilde is es ähnlich. Haben da irgendwie nen ganzen Familienklan drin. 2 Schwestern + Ehemänner und was weiß ich nich noch alles... ^^
Aber es is soooooo zum Ko..., wenn dann der G-Channel vollgemüllt wird mit Sachen wie: "Ach subba, morgen kommen wa ja bei euch vorbei. Wir backen nen tollen Kuchen." Boah, das können die doch per whisper oder in nem privaten Channel spammen, aber das interessiert doch die Gilde mal 0,0.
Also das sprengt definitiv den Rahmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (6. Februar 2009)

Für derlei gesabbel verwende ich den Gildenchannel/denGruppenchannel/den Allgemeinen, das ist doch kein Ding (natürlich nur, wenn man grade kein RP macht)
Wozu sind die Channel denn da? zum reinschreiben?


----------



## CoCe (6. Februar 2009)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich pesöhnlich ich hätte so ziemlich alles in meiner WoW Zeit gesehen oder erlebt aber es stimmt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich bin am Di aus meiner Gilde geflogen weil? nun der co-leader gilde hatte was dagegen das sich ein päarchen aus der gilde mit hallo hasi begrüßt und ich einen foren beitrag geschrieben habe in dem ich das als total lächerlich finde, das das nen lächerliches verhalten ist. nun er hat mich gekickt und er hat das päarchen gekickt.
> 
> ...



Da war wohl jemand arg frustriert das er wahrscheinlich schon Jahrzehntelang Single ist. x)


----------



## healyeah666 (6. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir wars so :

Gildenmitglied zu mir : Wenn du gegen nen Paladin auf deinem Level kämpfst macht der dich platt. (ich war da lvl 40 oder so)
Ich zu ihm : Wenn du gegen nen Paladin auf meinem Level kämpfst macht er dich platt. (er was 70^^)
Er zu mir : Willste kämpfen??
Ich : Nein ich kämpfe nicht mit Mädchen. (Sein Name war Luzifer mit irgendwelchen apostrophen)

Naja dann war ich aus der Gilde [Dazu sei gesagt ich kannte den ziehmlich gut, er den Leader und ich den auch] und um wieder hinein zukommen hat der mich gezwungen ihn mit Gott anzureden :]


----------



## notoes (6. Februar 2009)

@ über mir ...und das hast du gemacht? oO ich weiß ned recht ob ich das alles glauben kann...

ich wurde übrigens nach etlichen verwarnungen gekickt weil ich im handelschannel die url von 2girls1cup.com gespammt hab^^

"ich konnt garnet verstehn warum ich gekickt wurde...ich hab doch nix falsch gemacht" *heiligenscheinpolier*

wollt aber dort eh raus, gilde warn sauhaufen ...

mfg


----------



## Bloofy (6. Februar 2009)

bin aus der gilde geflogen weil ich ausversehen patchwork gepullt habe ;x
LächerLICH
=D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefge (6. Februar 2009)

omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (6. Februar 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> @ über mir ...und das hast du gemacht? oO ich weiß ned recht ob ich das alles glauben kann...



Ja ich habs gemacht =) Aber den konnteste eh nicht ernst nehmen xD Wir kannten uns alle ziehmlich gut ich war fast von Anfang an bei denen drin =) und der Typ war auch öfters im Ts besoffen :]


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mal gekickt worden, weil ich gesagt habe WoW wäre nur ein spiel °_°


----------



## Ch3rion (1. März 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gekickt worden, weil ich gesagt habe WoW wäre nur ein spiel °_°



Lol? Suchtis gibts xD


ich bin noch nie aus ner Gilde geflogen ^_^ 

Meine haben sich immer aufgelöst...


----------



## Redryujin (1. März 2009)

Hi,

Wurde mal aus Gilde gekickt weil ich meinen Main mal rausgenommen hatte aus der Gilde. Der Gildenleader war danach beleidigt war noch in meiner lvl zeit damals. Die Gilde war mehr ne Twink pvp Gilde. Man kanns halt niemanden Recht machen.


----------



## Perkone (2. März 2009)

Also meine Gilde hält NUR aus familiären Gründen zusammen, und nicht, weil wir alle miteinander raiden usw wollen. Bei uns versteht sich jeder mit jedem super, es is mehr ne Miteinandergilde und keine 1... 2??? 3PROFIT!!-Gilde.

Find das lächerlich und kanns teilweise net glauben, wieso manche Leute "einfach so" gekickt werden, das passiert normalerweise net. Diese Leute sind sicherlich selber in irgendeiner Weise ne Belastung für die Gilde, anders kannsch mir net vorstellen...

Mfg

Perk


----------



## Rodney (4. März 2009)

Wurd damals gekickt weil ich den Chat benutzt hatte - hatte direkt nach dem Invite mich vorgestellt udn gefragt ob jemand so'n Stoff verkauft.
Dann hat man mir gesagt, ichr ede zu viel und das wars dann auch wieder.
War ganz cool.



Ch3rion schrieb:


> ich bin noch nie aus ner Gilde geflogen ^_^
> 
> Meine haben sich immer aufgelöst...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würd' mir Gedanken machen, was ich so _grundlegend_ falsch mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wurd damals gekickt weil ich den Chat benutzt hatte - hatte direkt nach dem Invite mich vorgestellt udn gefragt ob jemand so'n Stoff verkauft.
> Dann hat man mir gesagt, ichr ede zu viel und das wars dann auch wieder.



Omg, dann würde ich andauernd gekickt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (4. März 2009)

Ich wurde mal aus einer Gilde herauskomplimentiert, weil meine Frau die Gilde verlassen hat. Eigentlich schon zwei mal, wobei ich das zweite Mal nicht direkt gebeten wurde, zu gehen, aber die Stimmung war deutlich.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> oder er kommt auf die Ersatzbank und ein anderer wird mitgenommen.
> Ich bleibe bestimmt nicht den gesamten Abend on und stehe dann jederzeit zur Verfügung, wenn ich nicht mitraiden darf.



wenn man nicht on ist oder sich nicht sicher ist, lässt man sich von der "ersatzbank" streichen.
wobei es zugegen auch davon abhängt was man vorher im z.b. forum als "ersatzbank" definiert. standard wäre allerdings das man "jederzeit" einspringen kann/mag


----------



## Winara (4. März 2009)

Nicht mir passiert aber einer Spielfreundin:

Sie, Level 65, ist wegen einem Duell geflogen!

Begründung: Man kämpft nicht gegen kleinere Chars! 
Der Herausforderer war ein 26er-Krieger.


----------



## Eckhexaule (4. März 2009)

Also ich wurde noch nie aus einer gilde geschmissen.
Hab meine eigene Gilde in der ich nur alleine bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (4. März 2009)

Also ich wurde auch noch nie gekickt....

2 Gilden haben sich aufgelöst und eine habe ich aufgrund des schlechten Klimas verlassen....

Aber ich denke jetzt habe ich die richtige gefunden^^


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (4. März 2009)

So vor 3 Jahren passiert.Unser Raid- und Gildenleiter, ein an sich kompetenter Spieler, hatte in irgendeiner Zeitschrift aufgeschnappt, wie Heilpriester geskillt zu sein hätten.
Dumm nur, dass wir 6 Raidpriester einige Fehler in der Skillung sehen konnten - wir wiesen ihn also ruhig darauf hin, dass wir gewisse Spells zwar als sinnvoll ansehen, andere wie verbessertes Schild aber eher sinnfrei sind wenn dadurch zuviel Heilleistung flöten geht.
Nun, der Klassenleiter, der für uns sprach, konnte nichtmal zu Ende reden, es gab den Kick - und 5 andere Priester verliessen binnen 5 Minuten geschlossen die Gilde aus Protest.
1 Tag später hatte unser Ex_RL noch ca 5-10 Accounts in seiner Gilde, der Rest hat sich neu formiert und ohne ihn weitergemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (4. März 2009)

böh.... also bei mir sind viele in der gilde die entwerder verheiratet sind oder befreundet oder paare sind aber der gchat wird deswegen nicht vollgeschrieben ... was ich auch besser finde... die sind ja in einem haus und können sich da anschatzen oder in ne gruppe gehen und sich da virtuelle küsschen zuwerfen...und wenn im ts mal ein ehepaar sich mit schatz anredet ists auch egal solange es im gespräch um den raid/um die gilde geht


----------



## Soldus (4. März 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> I. d. R. stimmt das aber es wundert einen mitunter schon wie es auch Personen im Bereich 20+ geschafft haben ihren geistlichen Entwicklungsprozess mit 12 Jahren abzubrechen...
> Das gilt übrigens auch umgekehrt... haben im Stammraid zwei 15-jährige bei denen ich manchmal schon echt staunen muss was dabei allein in Sachen Sprachgebrauch rüber kommt
> 
> 
> ...


also ich muss jetzt ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich 14 jahre alt bin und dass das keiner in der gilde bemerkt hat (1,5 jahre lang und da war ich ja sogar noch 12 als ich reinkam) bis ich es selbst gesagt habe und das hat dann auch keinen gestört.......kiddis sollte man nach dem geistigen nicht nach dem physischem alter bezeichnen (damit will ich mich jetzt nicht als arrogantes schwein hochstellen aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine...... einen kiddie hat man vor sich wenn man nur noch den kopfschütteln und den kopf auf das pult hauen kann wenn man liest wie einer argumentiert/schreibt)


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> einen kiddie hat man vor sich wenn man nur noch den kopfschütteln und den kopf auf das pult hauen kann wenn man liest wie einer argumentiert/schreibt)



Wunderbare Definition, der ich voll beipflichte. Außerdem gibt es ein weiteres, absolut sicheres Mittel, um zu erkennen, das der Char von einem Kiddie gesteuert wrid - selbst wenn es nicht spricht: Dauergehopse.


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2009)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Ich wurde ma gekickt weil ich 2 mins zu spät geantwortet hatte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf was geantwortet?


----------



## Chrissi1989 (4. März 2009)

also mein lächerlichster Gildenraus wurf war das man mir vorgeworfen hatte (bin pala heiler) ich könnte nicht heilen weil ich einmal in gruul etwas weniger geheilt hatte als die anderen palas!! immerhin was ich an dem tag als raid heiler eingeteilt und die haben wenig dmg bekommen!!

mfg Chris


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wunderbare Definition, der ich voll beipflichte. Außerdem gibt es ein weiteres, absolut sicheres Mittel, um zu erkennen, das der Char von einem Kiddie gesteuert wrid - selbst wenn es nicht spricht: Dauergehopse.



aha. dauergehopse, also gleich kiddie.... das musst du mir mal bitte genauer erklären.

ich selber bin noch nie aus einer gilde gekickt worden. wenn hat sich die gilde aufgelöst, oder wurde neu formiert.


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wunderbare Definition, der ich voll beipflichte. Außerdem gibt es ein weiteres, absolut sicheres Mittel, um zu erkennen, das der Char von einem Kiddie gesteuert wrid - selbst wenn es nicht spricht: Dauergehopse.




Ähm nein? 

Wenn ich oder ein Gildenkollege im PvP bzw. raid Musik hört hüpft man schonmal gerne im Tankt mit.

Ausserdem ist es genial das man in WoW hüpfen kann.


----------



## Neneko89 (4. März 2009)

Daergehopse - Kiddie? Mein Gott bist du Oberflächlich und das ist eine Eigenschaft von Kiddies ... Was hat denn das permanente hauen auf die Leertaste mit dem geistigen Alter zu tun?

Auf nem RP Server könnt ichs verstehen, aber auf nem stinknormalen Server isses doch Wurscht.


----------



## Wowpirat (4. März 2009)

ich wurde noch nie aus einer gilde entfernt. bin bisher immer selbst gegangen. wenn der ärger den nutzen übersteigt, ist es zeit abzutreten.
wer was warum mit wem hat, interessiert mich nicht. für mich zählt immer loyalität der gilde gegenüber. 
leider ist das schwer, wenn viele ihre twinks in etlichen anderen gilden verteilt haben und fremdschmusen.


----------



## geVayn (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wunderbare Definition, der ich voll beipflichte. Außerdem gibt es ein weiteres, absolut sicheres Mittel, um zu erkennen, das der Char von einem Kiddie gesteuert wrid - selbst wenn es nicht spricht: Dauergehopse.



Also ich würde schon sagen dass ich kein "Kiddie" bin: 32 Jahre alt, inkl. Abitur und Arbeitsvertrag. Aber ich hüpfe und Hopse trotzdem durch das Spiel als gäbs kein morgen...


----------



## Freaking (4. März 2009)

Heyho erstma an den Eröffner des Themas, du bist ja au von Anetheron xD ^^
Also bei mir wars glaub, weiln Kumpel bei nem Gildeninternen Raid mitdurfte, ein DD hat eben gefehlt und ich hab eben vorgeschlagen den mitzunehmen....er hat auch gesgat bekommen, dass er auf Items auch ruhig nehme kann, wenn er Bedarf drauf hat...als er ein Item gekriegt hat, warn alle sauer und er wurde aus Raid gekickt und ich aus der Gilde xD


----------



## Carso1987 (4. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Auf was geantwortet?



Der Beitrag auf den du dich beziehst ist über 2 Jahre alt ^^

BTT:
Ich hab mich neulich nach nem WE wieder eingeloggt (Führe Fernbeziehung, am WE steht also Freundin vor WoW)
schreibe /g hi und wunder mich wieso das nich klappt. Hab dann gesehen dass ich in keiner Gilde bin.

Auf nachfrage bei der Spielerin die mich geladen hat, hätten sich zahlreiche Leute bei ihr gemeldet und gesagt "wenn bei euch in der Gilde alle so sind wie Johnnyx (ich) muss das ja ne ziemliche Scheißgilde sein"

Man muss dazusagen dass ich erst ca eine Woche in der Gilde war und mit NIEMANDEM auf meinem Server ein Problem/Streit habe.

Das habe ich ihr auch gesagt. Sie verwieß mich an den Gildenleiter. 
Habe dann bei ihm freundlich nachgefragt und saß sofort auf der igno.

Ich weiß und die wissen dass das alles komplette Lügengeschichten waren.

Die könnten mir auch einfach sagen dass sie nich nochn Mage brauchen, aber sowas is nur peinlich....


----------



## Lionking (4. März 2009)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mh.....wie stelle ich es dann an das ich etwas nicht lese was ich nicht lesen will ohne es vorher gelesen zu haben^^????
> 
> 
> Es gibt eine Schamgrenze und wenn angefangen wird im Gildenchat die lächerlichsten und intimsten Kosenamen rumgeworfen werden dann ist diese Grenze für mich erreicht. Wer meint mit seinem/seiner LIebsten zu turteln kann das gerne mit privaten Nachrichten machen, aber imho gehört das nicht in den Gildenchat.


 omg was fürn trottel...glaub leute wie du haben keine freunde oder?


----------



## Kabamaan (4. März 2009)

ich bin aus ner gilde geflogen weil ich 2 mal in raids afk war dann war ein probe raid nach ssc geplant mit ner anderen gilde wg partnergilde und so
ich bin dann raug eflogen und kam net mehr rein (ins i-net) ich kannte den leader sogar im rlund wir waren befreundet. 
naja dann komm ich nach 15-20 minuten wieder ausm raid raus war klar
dann schau ich zufällig in meine fl und seh dass gilde in grau angezeigt wird. ich fragte den leader was das soll, er hatte mich auf igno.
übrigens die andere gilde hat dann kein raidbündniss mit uns geschlossen. Ich war aber net dran schuld.

mfg Kabamân


----------



## Darkalastor (4. März 2009)

ich wurde aus einer gilde rausgeworfen, weil ich mich erst auf 70 lvln (das waren noch ca 5 mobs) wollte anstatt das addon guild event manager zu downloaden, was eh totaller müll ist wenn ihr mich fragt. naja ich habe mir ne neue bessree gesucht und fertig war, die gild wo ich vorher war hat sich ein paar tage später aufgelöst oder so mir auch egal.


----------



## Avalanche (4. März 2009)

Lorille schrieb:


> eine Gilde soll ein Verbund von Freunden (Freundinnen) sein.



Zuallererst, ich sehe das sehr ähnlich, wer mit solchen Kosenamen nichts anfangen kann muss ja nicht mitlesen, jedenfalls ist es kein Grund für einen Kick. 

Aber Deine Definition einer Gilde ist grundlegend falsch, die wenigsten "erfolgreichen" Gilden bestehen aus Freunden sondern einfach aus Menschen, die miteinander gut arbeiten und im Raid funktionieren. Sicherlich können sich daraus Freundschaften entwickeln, ein Muss ist es jedoch nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch Gilden, die auf der Basis von Freundschaften gründen, jedoch ist das bei jeder Gilde anders. Es gibt etliche Gilden, und jede hat eine andere Philosophie...

Genau aus diesem Grund kann man die Gründe auch nicht lächerlich nennen, denn wenn ich z.b. einer Gilde beitrete, die Regeln hat, so albern sie auch sein mögen, diese dann verletze und gekickt werde, habe ich nicht das Recht, mich zu beschweren, dass ich gekickt wurde...

Gruß


----------



## Avalanche (4. März 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> Also ich würde schon sagen dass ich kein "Kiddie" bin: 32 Jahre alt, inkl. Abitur und Arbeitsvertrag. Aber ich hüpfe und Hopse trotzdem durch das Spiel als gäbs kein morgen...



Super, das finde ich klasse. Ganz im ernst, weiter so! Man sollte das Kind ich sich bewahren. *lach* 

Von mir dazu:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seeker75 (4. März 2009)

Wurd gekickt weil ich 1 Mal net mit raiden wollte,aus gutem Grund.Hatte grade weder Bufffood noch Fläschchen dabei,hab das dem Leader gesagt der mich angewispert hat.Das nächste was ich lesen durfte war
Z***** hat Grangár aus der Gilde geworfen.
Naja,kein Wunder.Die Gilde hatte ne recht brisante Vorgeschichte,sind von nem anderen Realm auf Nethersturm gekommen weil sie auf dem alten niemanden mehr für Raids gefunden haben.Kein Wunder,auf meinem Realm war die Gilde total unbeliebt,haben dann zum 2ten.mal auf nen Realm gewechselt.Das letzte Geschenk für die ehemaligen,treuen member?Der Leader und seine A...kriecher-Lakaien haben die Gildenbank geplündert.


----------



## Widock (4. März 2009)

Nach Naxxramas geflogen und während des Fluges afk gegangen *Folgepfeil* Headset abgelegt.

Als ich wieder kam, bin ich einfach meinem Trieb gefolgt alles zu töten, welches kleiner ist als ich und "Gelb", sprich Mr. Bigglesworth.

Darauf, ein riiiiesen Theater was mir einfällt, der Raidleiter hat extra gesagt, lasst den am Leben, steigert die Chance auf Random Drops etc. pp.

War mir zu doof und ich bin geleaved.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (4. März 2009)

ich bin mal aus einer geflogen , weil ich gefragt hab , ob ich hilfe bei einem gruppen quest bekommen könnte (es waren viele member der gleichen stufe on )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jusnuk (4. März 2009)

Widock schrieb:


> Nach Naxxramas geflogen und während des Fluges afk gegangen *Folgepfeil* Headset abgelegt.
> 
> Als ich wieder kam, bin ich einfach meinem Trieb gefolgt alles zu töten, welches kleiner ist als ich und "Gelb", sprich Mr. Bigglesworth.
> 
> ...




was hat das damit zu tun, dass du aus einer gilde fliegst, wenn du selbst leavst?


----------



## spanaikos (4. März 2009)

also ich muss schon sagen was ich hier so lese. manche gildenleader verdienen es echt net ne gilde zu führen.

und die vorposter die solche kicks für gut befunden haben sda möchte ich echt wissen in was für eine gilde ihr seit.

in meiner gilde was da so abgeht wennda jeder gekickt würde der mal en bischen was unanstößiges schreiben würde dann müsste unser leader sich selbst kicken^^ was wir uns da manchmal an den kopf werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir kennen uns auch größten teils net aus dem rl oder so sind halt ne lockere gilde^^ und wenn man eine gilde hat wo es den leader net passt wenn man da mit schnucki oder so ankommt den wäre ich da so schnell wieder draußen so schnell kann er mich garnet kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telefonzelle (4. März 2009)

> Wunderbare Definition, der ich voll beipflichte. Außerdem gibt es ein weiteres, absolut sicheres Mittel, um zu erkennen, das der Char von einem Kiddie gesteuert wrid - selbst wenn es nicht spricht: Dauergehopse.



Also ich steh dazu! Hopsen ist mein Recht und das macht mich noch lange nicht zum Kiddy. Wozu gibt es sonst eine "Hopsfunktion"? Außerdem passiert das ganz nebenbei aus Reflex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. März 2009)

Telefonzelle schrieb:


> Also ich steh dazu! Hopsen ist mein Recht und das macht mich noch lange nicht zum Kiddy. Wozu gibt es sonst eine "Hopsfunktion"? Außerdem passiert das ganz nebenbei aus Reflex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na zum über Hindernisse zu springen!

Nur weil du dir den ganzen Tag die Hand an die Stirn klatschen kannst, tust du es doch auch nicht oder? XD


----------



## Telefonzelle (4. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> &amp;lt;br /&amp;gt;Na zum über Hindernisse zu springen!&amp;lt;br /&amp;gt;&amp;lt;br /&amp;gt;Nur weil du dir den ganzen Tag die Hand an die Stirn klatschen kannst, tust du es doch auch nicht oder? XD


Das ist kein Argument. Wenns mir Spaß machen würde tät ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (5. März 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Was ich sehr oft beobachtet habe ist wenn jemand eine Gilde verlässt weil es der Person nicht gefällt, sich nicht wohl fühlt, oder weil vllt. zu einem RL Kollege in die andere Gilde/Relam gehen möchte, das die Gildenmitglieder einem das sehr übel nehmen.
> Auch wenn sich die Person noch so höflich verabschiedet, heisst es dann im Gildenchannel "mir wayne" "ja dann geh doch" "wir brauchen dich eh nicht" usw.. anstatt verständis zu haben und einem alles gute zu wünschen.
> Meistens setzten die Gildenmitglieder den auch gleich auf Ignore.
> ....



Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht >.<
Ich finds zwar als Gildenleiterin auch immer schade wenn einer die Gilde verlässt. Besonders wenn er/sie sich nicht wohlfühlt oder es der Person nicht gefällt, weils mir ehrlichgesagt schon sehr wichtig ist, dass die Leute gern in der Gilde sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man kanns ja net allen recht machen. Bisschen Verständniss von der Gilde sollte da ja auch mitgebracht werden.
Ich pack dann normalerweise die Leute auf die FL und frag ab und zu wies ihnen geht oder lade sie zu nem Raid/Hero ein wenn noch was fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, rumhüpfen macht Spass und hat nichts mit "Kiddie-sein" zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wunderbare Definition, der ich voll beipflichte. Außerdem gibt es ein weiteres, absolut sicheres Mittel, um zu erkennen, das der Char von einem Kiddie gesteuert wrid - selbst wenn es nicht spricht: Dauergehopse.



Ahja ... Also ich hopps gern rum und bin kein Kiddie.
Aber mir hat schon mal wer gedroht mich zu erschießen wenn ich weiterhin herumhüpf.
Außerdem kann ich meinen Lieblingstank damit nervös machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T
Naja .. Ich bin noch nie gekickt worden.
Aber ein Freund von mir, weil er an nem Tag nicht raiden, sondern lieber was mit nem Freund machen wollte.
Was ich genial find.. Wenn ihm ne Gilde nicht gefällt geht er einfach immer fremdraiden bis er gekickt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (5. März 2009)

Psamathe schrieb:


> Btw, rumhüpfen macht Spass und hat nichts mit "Kiddie-sein" zu tun



/sign


----------



## _Garry_ (5. März 2009)

Mein Krieger is in ner gilde die hauptsächlich aus Familie und RL-Freunden besteht. Da kennst sich jeder persönlich und man hat ein lockeres leben ^^ Man macht eigentlich viel zusammen oder nicht. UND wenn man im kontent schon viel weiter ist, kann man die "neulinge" dort gut verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (5. März 2009)

Ich hatte auch schon das eine oder ander unangenehme Gildenerlebnis

PRE BC
Wir sind in BWL und der Rl erklärt nen neuen Boss..2h lang, naja und ich sag man könnte doch erstmal einen Try machen um das zu sehen was der macht und dann ins Detail gehen) Naja, der GL hatte sich dann übelst aufgeregt da ich an dem Tag etwas später on kamm und ihn eh schon mehrere Leute angewisphert hatten dass ich da bin..naja er war der Meinung dass ich ja eh mit 5 Kerlen aus der Gilde was hab etc. naja und da hab ich den angebrüllt. (ja nicht sehr klug von mir aber jetzt mal ehrlich, der hatte dochn Sockenschuss..ich hab 2 kleine Kinder, nebenher 5 Lover würde an meine Grenzen gehn)
Am nächsten Tag wollt ich in Ruhe mit ihm sprechen und da fing der wieder an...naja ich bin dann freiwillig gegangen, allerdings wurde ich dann jedesmal wenn ich on kam angewisphert..."Na suchsde wieder was zum XXX" Ich war ehrlich egsagt ziemlich am Ende die Zeit.

BC
War mit meinem Char Gildenintern Kara. Wir hatten einen neuen Priester dabei und wir haben uns ein bissl geneckt..arka Heil doch ma richtig (war mitm Heiler drin). Auf einmal les ich im Chat
XY nimmt eine Bierflasche und schiebt sie in Schnatti´s Arsch (Kein Scheiß)
das hab ich dann den GL (meinem neuem) gemeldet und der hat denjenigen dann gekick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :         NIEDER MIT DEN PERVERSEM GESOCKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriah (5. März 2009)

Ich wurde mal aus einer Gilde geworfen weil ich eine Woche nicht Online war...und vergessen hatte mich ''abzumelden''


----------



## kosmo79 (5. März 2009)

Ich wurde mal als Co-Leader verlassen weil ich ner 69er nicht geholfen habe 70 zu werden.
Das lustige an der Sache wir waren beide auf dem Weg zu 70 und ne gruppe hatten wir jetzt für ne Ini auch net gefunden so hat halt jeder vor sich hingequestet.

Das ich dann etwas fixer 70 war fand die Hexerdame dann nicht so toll.

1 Tag später hat sie die Gilde dann verlassen, paar Tage später auch ihr RL Mann sowie deren Freund und dessen Kinder.... nach und nach dann war ich alleine weil die ihre eigene Gilde aufgemacht haben ..irgendwie blöd ABER 

jetzt  ist alles toll ..die Gilde läuft wieder xD


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> So vor 3 Jahren passiert.Unser Raid- und Gildenleiter, ein an sich kompetenter Spieler, hatte in irgendeiner Zeitschrift aufgeschnappt, wie Heilpriester geskillt zu sein hätten.
> Dumm nur, dass wir 6 Raidpriester einige Fehler in der Skillung sehen konnten - wir wiesen ihn also ruhig darauf hin, dass wir gewisse Spells zwar als sinnvoll ansehen, andere wie verbessertes Schild aber eher sinnfrei sind wenn dadurch zuviel Heilleistung flöten geht.
> Nun, der Klassenleiter, der für uns sprach, konnte nichtmal zu Ende reden, es gab den Kick - und 5 andere Priester verliessen binnen 5 Minuten geschlossen die Gilde aus Protest.
> 1 Tag später hatte unser Ex_RL noch ca 5-10 Accounts in seiner Gilde, der Rest hat sich neu formiert und ohne ihn weitergemacht
> ...


lol das ist mal auf standt der prister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






kosmo79 schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal als Co-Leader verlassen weil ich ner 69er nicht geholfen habe 70 zu werden.
> Das lustige an der Sache wir waren beide auf dem Weg zu 70 und ne gruppe hatten wir jetzt für ne Ini auch net gefunden so hat halt jeder vor sich hingequestet.
> 
> Das ich dann etwas fixer 70 war fand die Hexerdame dann nicht so toll.
> ...




Ja Voll die sucht famile alle spielen wow! xD


----------



## kosmo79 (5. März 2009)

Ja Voll die sucht famile alle spielen wow! xD
[/quote]

Na das war nur der älteste Sohn irgendwie !

Quasi 4 Leute mit ca 10 Chars ... bye bye


----------



## LutziferAlaggstrasza (5. März 2009)

also ich hatte mir mit ein paar kumpels mal überlegt 19er pvp twinks zu pimpen und mit denen dann fröhlich zu schnetzeln, wenn sonst nix los ist... als ich nach zwei tagen zockpause wieder da war, hatten meine kollegen die 19 er schon recht komplett ausgerüstet, während ich noch auf ~15 hing.... ne pvp twink gilde hatten sie auch schon gefunden und einer meiner kollegen war hatte sich zum offi hochgeschlafen, also lud er mich in die gilde ein... alles schön und gut, wir losgezogen um mein equip zu farmen bis dann der gildenchef von "alexstrasza raremobs" on kam und es keine 2 minuten dauerte, bis ich ohne worte aus der gilde flog. auf die frage meines offi kollegen, was der quatsch denn soll kam die begründung "ja, der ist zu low für uns" ... (in einer 19er PVP-twink-Gilde!!! oO)

klar, daß meine kumpels die gilde dann auch ohne worte geleaved und wir unsere eigene gegründet haben.. "schranzgesteuert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seitdem fragt er immer mal wieder an, ob wir noch sauer sind.. das ganze ist sicher n jahr her... aber ne antwort bekommt der in diesem leben sicher nicht mehr ;P

laufen schon ein paar vollidioten da draußen rum ^^
und wer nicht hüpft steht nur dumm rum... so am rande

P.S.: wer großbuchstaben findet, darf sie behalten... ich übe das später nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEMOS (5. März 2009)

jo ich bin mal aus meiner ersten gilde (da wa ich fast 2jahre) geflogen weil ich 1min afk gegangen bin wir waren in na inni 5man nonhero ich hab auch noch geschrieben "1min afk " ich wa tank also geht das nich ohne mich los^^ und dan hat mich der co leader gekickt und er wa damals einer meiner besten rl kumpels aber ok konnte nur besser werden^^

 baybay Temos
ps alle fehler sind gewollt und dienen zu demonstrationszwecken


----------



## Baggerfahrer (5. März 2009)

Mein einziger Kick...

Hatten ne neue Raidgilde aufgebaut, lief am Anfang eigentlich ganz gut, paar Id´s gecleared. Aber dann hielt sich niemand mehr an die Raidzeiten (Ab 19:00 Uhr, vorallem Leader,Co und der Rat nicht)
Hab den Leader daraufhin angesprochen und ihm gesagt : Joa geht nicht so weiter kriegen seit paar wochen keinen ordentlichen Raid mehr zusammen! 

3 Minuten keine Antwort....

"Ihr seid nicht länger Mitglied ......"


Manche können anscheinend nicht mit Kritik umgehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (5. März 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> BC
> War mit meinem Char Gildenintern Kara. Wir hatten einen neuen Priester dabei und wir haben uns ein bissl geneckt..arka Heil doch ma richtig (war mitm Heiler drin). Auf einmal les ich im Chat
> XY nimmt eine Bierflasche und schiebt sie in Schnatti´s Arsch (Kein Scheiß)
> das hab ich dann den GL (meinem neuem) gemeldet und der hat denjenigen dann gekick
> ...



Du wirst ihn kicken lassen, nur weil er mal nen Spaß macht der nun wirklich net weiter wild is sondern man einfach drüber schmunzelt...


----------



## Shurrke (5. März 2009)

LOL kann ich dazu nur sagen Schon geile Gründe.
Naja ich bin noch nie aus ner Gilde geflogen und hoffe au es so bleibt


MfG Shurrke


----------



## LordNero (5. März 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> also ich muss jetzt ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich 14 jahre alt bin und dass das keiner in der gilde bemerkt hat (1,5 jahre lang und da war ich ja sogar noch 12 als ich reinkam) bis ich es selbst gesagt habe und das hat dann auch keinen gestört.......kiddis sollte man nach dem geistigen nicht nach dem physischem alter bezeichnen (damit will ich mich jetzt nicht als arrogantes schwein hochstellen aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine...... einen kiddie hat man vor sich wenn man nur noch den kopfschütteln und den kopf auf das pult hauen kann wenn man liest wie einer argumentiert/schreibt)


So erst mal /sign

@ Thema:
Ich wurde auch noch nie aus einer Gilde geschmiessen habe mit 13 angefangen mittlerweile 14 und kahm mit meiner Stufe 6 Druidin auch prommt in die Gilde wo bereits meine beiden Vetter drin sind, mittlerweile ist meine Druidin Stufe 74 hat vom BC content leider nicht viel miterlebt (damals feral) hatte Kara, Gruul, Maggi und FdS clear. Allerdings ist mein Main nun ein Stufe 80 Gnom Schurke der momentan auch sehr erfolgreich mit der Gilde raidet. Gegen mein Alter hat auch niemand was, ganz im gegenteil bin sogar ein sehr gefragtes Mitglied unserer Truppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (5. März 2009)

Meine Story is die genialste
also inv für raid....
ich ziemlich neu in gilde
naja...alle ins TS natürlich und
der damalige leader hatte nen akzent
der ihn meist recht komisch klingen ließ...
auf jeden fall vor raid beginn fragt er ob wir einen Alchi haben
dank seinem akzent kam aber Alki raus ^^
dh sein Wortlaut: Haben wir einen Alki hier?
und ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen und hab ihn damit aufgezogen und
promt kam der kick.....das wars aber wert...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (5. März 2009)

Hi, ich dachte ja, ich müsste in diesem interessanten Thread nix schreiben, aber das hat sich heute nachmittag geändert.

Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit (erst abend gametime) und wollte eine Runde durch die Briefkästen meiner Chars drehen. Als ich auf meine Hordechars logge - zuerst meinen kleinen Tauren Schami (lvl16)- seh ich - keine Gilde -. Ex-Chef angeschrieben.

Dann logg ich um auf meinen Orki-Krieger (lvl22) - das gleiche. Meine Untote Mage (24) und mein Blutelfen Jäger (31) sind noch drin.

Antwort Ex-Chef (sinngemäß): Ja, ich hab noch ne Raid-Gilde ... gegründet und die großen Chars sind jetzt da drin. Aber es bringt ja niemandem was, wenn die anderen kleinen Chars alle in der alten Gilde sind und nicht on kommen.... Ach ja ich hätt Bescheid sagen können... *kopf auf Tischplatt krach* Kiddie Sch***

Ich spiele meine heißgeliebten Hordis regelmäßig, obwohl mein Main eine Menschen Paladina ist. Mein Schami war gerade mal 14Tage nicht on. Was soll so was? Konsequent hab ich die Restgilde (150 Mitglieder, 4 on) mit meiner Mage und Jäger auch verlassen - darauf kann ich verzichten.

An den Ex-Gildenchef D*****: Man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben. Vllt. bisste ja irgendwann auf meine Hilfe angewiesen oder du triffst meinen Pala.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

